# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2010



## Vince (31 Dez 2009 às 23:02)

_Tópico para o seguimento meteorológico das localidades que integram os distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto e Aveiro.









*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia_


----------



## vinc7e (1 Jan 2010 às 00:22)

Boas,

já em 2010 

mais um aguaceiro..
temperatura *6.4ºC*

Bom ano para todos..e de preferência com muita neve


----------



## PauloJota (1 Jan 2010 às 00:44)

Bom Ano de 2010!!


----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2010 às 01:00)

Bom Ano, pessoal!! 
Que seja um ano parecido a este (meteorologicamente falando)...

Chuva e vento moderado, em Custóias!
Frio!


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Jan 2010 às 05:58)

Em Madrugada de emoções e desejos,o tempo agreste quase foi esquecido.
Quase...Registo alguns aguaceiros , agora mais fracos e espaçados,mas o vento Oeste aumentou de intensidade e há rajadas fortes.
A temperatura que já foi de 7º, com tanto Oeste subiu consideravelmente (12,2º).
Depois de tanta cor nos céus, durante o dia,
depois de tanta esperança  por cada um de nós  acreditada ,
nesta especial  noite,que interessa  o tempo que faz?
Amanhã , nas tréguas , falaremos do próximo evento já para o dia seguinte.


----------



## Veterano (1 Jan 2010 às 12:08)

Bom dia. Manhã amena, com 12,6º, vento moderado de oeste, alguns aguaceiros, a alternar com sol.


----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2010 às 12:18)

Bons Dias / Boas Tardes!! 

Choveu a noite toda! 
Agora o céu está pouco nublado!

Veremos o que nós trará este Janeiro... que se repita o dia 09


----------



## stormiday (1 Jan 2010 às 12:23)

Bom dia e bom ano para todos!
Manhã soalheira intervalada com periodos de chuva moderada. 
Neste momento,
Vento: SW 33.4 km/h
Temp: 12.5ºC
Pressão: 1012.2 mbar
Humidade: 77%
*pluviometro avariado*


----------



## Snifa (1 Jan 2010 às 12:24)

Bons dias e bom Ano para todos!

Dados actuais:

temp: 12.7ºc ( mínima 8.3ºc)

Vento WNW: 27Km/h

Pressão 1013.9 hpa

Humidade:84%

Precipitação desde as 0 h: 4.6 mm

Eis o triste espectáculo esta manhã na Foz do Douro..

as carradas e carradas de poluição trazidas pelo mar alteroso...espuma e mais espuma mal cheirosa proveniente talvez da lavagem em alto mar dos tanques de petroleiros e afins...






Que péssima visão, e que péssima maneira de receber o novo ano....

Mais logo com a maré cheia tudo vai parar ao passeio...toda a zona da foz e praias parecem uma lixeira a céu aberto...


----------



## João Soares (1 Jan 2010 às 13:03)

Chove forte!


----------



## Falkor (1 Jan 2010 às 14:01)

Boa tarde e um bom ano de 2010

A pouco caiu um pouco de gelo, as minhas desculpas pelas fotos nnao serem grande coisa mas foi muito rapido.











Dados da estação na altura do evento ( a hora esta errada)


----------



## Veterano (1 Jan 2010 às 14:04)

Snifa disse:


> Eis o triste espectáculo esta manhã na Foz do Douro..
> 
> as carradas e carradas de poluição trazidas pelo mar alteroso...espuma e mais espuma mal cheirosa proveniente talvez da lavagem em alto mar dos tanques de petroleiros e afins...
> 
> ...



 Deve ter sido durante a noite, estive nessa zona ontem à tarde, e não vi nada disso...

 Vou passar mais logo por lá.

 Grande aguaceiro que caiu por volta das 13,15 horas!


----------



## rozzo (1 Jan 2010 às 14:38)

Falkor disse:


> Boa tarde e um bom ano de 2010
> 
> A pouco caiu um pouco de gelo, as minhas desculpas pelas fotos nnao serem grande coisa mas foi muito rapido.



Estás onde?

Está curiosa essa foto, não parece granizo, até parece sleet.. Mas dada a temperatura deve ser ilusão de óptica minha da foto desfocada né?


----------



## Falkor (1 Jan 2010 às 15:12)

rozzo disse:


> Estás onde?
> 
> Está curiosa essa foto, não parece granizo, até parece sleet.. Mas dada a temperatura deve ser ilusão de óptica minha da foto desfocada né?



Tinha aspecto de gelo picado nada parecido com o habitual granizo, estou em Vila Nova de Gaia (Oliveira do Douro) mais ou menos 10Km da costa,  41° 7'2.88"N   8°34'28.73"W


----------



## rozzo (1 Jan 2010 às 15:16)

Falkor disse:


> Tinha aspecto de gelo picado nada parecido com o habitual granizo, estou em Vila Nova de Gaia (Oliveira do Douro) mais ou menos 10Km da costa,  41° 7'2.88"N   8°34'28.73"W



Pois então pelos vistos terá sido mesmo um aguaceiro forte com alguma "mistura"..
Engraçado


----------



## irpsit (1 Jan 2010 às 15:42)

Bom Ano,

Sleet (se te referes à palavra usada em Inglaterra, ou seja água-neve) nunca podia ser porque com uma temperatura de 9ºC é praticamente impossível. Com 64% de humidade seria preciso uma temperatura de à volta dos 3.5ºC para cair pelo menos água-neve.
Pode ter sido graupel (que é o que os americanos chamam de sleet ou ice pellets) que costuma ter uma aparência semelhante ao granizo mas muito mais suave e desfazendo-se facilmente. Mas sempre que vi graupel (gelo) foi sempre com temperaturas inferiores a 5ºC, portanto não posso dar a certeza.



Falkor disse:


> Boa tarde e um bom ano de 2010
> 
> A pouco caiu um pouco de gelo, as minhas desculpas pelas fotos nnao serem grande coisa mas foi muito rapido.
> 
> ...


----------



## djalminha (1 Jan 2010 às 18:20)

Boas Tardes, a todos espero que tenham um óptimo ano de 2010.
Sigo com 11,3 e 76% de Humidade.


----------



## migmor (1 Jan 2010 às 21:37)

Boa noite a todos.

Uma noite estrelada!!! sem uma ponta de vento!!!

Mas está bem fresquinho t.a.=5,5º


----------



## Veterano (2 Jan 2010 às 10:57)

Bom dia. Manhã sem sol, mas com a temperatura suave de 13,5º. Algum vento dá a sensação de mais frio. A chuva para já mantém-se afastada.


----------



## Falkor (2 Jan 2010 às 11:42)

Bom dia

Temp 13.6ºC
Humidade 64%
Ponto de orvalho 6.7ºC
Pressão 1027hpa
Vento 5.8Kmh E


----------



## migmor (2 Jan 2010 às 21:11)

Está uma noite excelente.

Na ultima hora a temperatura subiu 1ºC!!! Estava com 13,0ºC e já sigo com *14,0ºC.*

Humidade= *59%*

Vento moderado a fraco v.m.=*11,5km/h*

Precipitação acumulada= *1,2mm* (mas ela vem aí)

Pressão= *1011hpa*


----------



## PauloJota (3 Jan 2010 às 00:30)

Boa noite!

Temp.: 13,6ºC
Pressão: 1010 hPa
Humid.: 70 %
Ponto orv.: 8,3ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (3 Jan 2010 às 03:43)

migmor disse:


> Está uma noite excelente...



Bom...por aqui, agora, mais uma madrugada  de alguma chuva e de algum vento.
Mais Inverno a acrescentar ao acumulado...
Mais do mesmo do que tem sido, 
mais água acrescentada ao já saturado,
mais Inverno consecutivo...
Ainda há Invernos assim...


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Jan 2010 às 09:56)

Boa dia.

Uma noite de *chuva por vezes forte*.
O acumulado até ao momento é de *38,5 mm*.

Venha o frio que nós cá estamos - se não vier neve pode ser que venha o sol que também gostamos depois de tantos dias pluviosos...


----------



## Minho (3 Jan 2010 às 10:59)

Boas...

Por Melgaço uma noite chuvosa com picos de 45mm/h.

Total acumulado desde as 00h: 8,68mm.


----------



## Snifa (3 Jan 2010 às 13:13)

Boas tardes, 

madrugada de chuva por vezes forte acumulando até ao momento *21.6 mm*

Actual:

Temp: 14.6ºc ( mínima *12.0ºc*)

Vento WSW: 10 Km/h ( máximo 56 Km/h de S à 01:30h)

Pressão 1013.2 hpa

Humidade:83 %


----------



## Falkor (3 Jan 2010 às 13:30)

Boa tarde

Temp 15.6ºC
Humidade 74%
Ponto orvalho 11.0ºC
Pressão 1022hPa (descer)
Vento 1.4Kmh SW


----------



## djalminha (3 Jan 2010 às 17:17)

Boas Tardes a todos.
Sigo com 13,8º e 98% de humidade
Max 15,4 e Mim de 12,8.


----------



## lmviana (3 Jan 2010 às 17:45)

Boa tarde pessoal

Por aqui sigo com:

Temp. 12.3º
Pressao: 1014 mb
Precipitação desde as 0h: 45mm


----------



## Veterano (3 Jan 2010 às 18:20)

Boa tarde. Dia agradável, com temperaturas amenas, parcialmente encoberto, sigo com 13,6º.


----------



## migmor (4 Jan 2010 às 19:42)

Boa noite.
Céu com algumas nuvens


Temp 9.5ºC
Humidade 87%
Ponto de orvalho 7.5ºC
Pressão 998hpa
Vento 1.4Kmh NW

Precipitação acumulada=5,00mm


----------



## Veterano (4 Jan 2010 às 20:09)

Tudo calmo pelo Aviz, ainda com uns amenos 13,0º. Vamos ver a quanto desceremos...


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2010 às 22:57)

Boas noites, 

Dia caracterizado por céu muito nublado e periodos de chuva em geral fraca/moderada acumulando *5.6 mm*.

Actual:

temp: 10.8ºc ( mínima *10.3ºc*) ( máxima *12.5ºc*)

Vento: ENE 12Km/h

Pressão:1001.8 hpa

Humidade: 81%


----------



## Raposinha (5 Jan 2010 às 02:09)

Olá,

Sigo com 9.4ºC e a descer. Já se nota o frio lá fora...


----------



## Veterano (5 Jan 2010 às 09:03)

Bom dia. Manhã luminosa, com vento fraco e 6,7º em Rio Tinto, cerca de 8,8º no Aviz.


----------



## Falkor (5 Jan 2010 às 13:42)

Boa tarde

Sigo com céu nublado e temp de 12.7ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jan 2010 às 17:42)

Boa tarde.

O dia apresentou-se muito nublado a encoberto só começando a mostrar uma cara mais "lavada" agora ao final da tarde.
O vento neste momento sopra fraco a moderado, com *Tactual de 5,0ºC *- o windchill deve estar quase nos 0ºC (sente-se um frio um pouco cortante).


----------



## vinc7e (5 Jan 2010 às 19:33)

Boas,

por aqui o frio já se faz notar...*6.3ºC*
O céu está com algumas nuvens..pouco ameaçadoras


----------



## The_simpson (5 Jan 2010 às 19:43)

Boa Noite,

parece que sempre veio o frio... 5,0ºC


----------



## Tiagofsky (5 Jan 2010 às 19:44)

Eheheh...Que veio o frio já não se duvidava..! acabei de vir agora de mindelo para o porto e lá em mindelo o carro marcava 6,5ºC e agora aqui no Porto 8,5ºC...Venha ele!


----------



## SnowMan (5 Jan 2010 às 19:55)

Em Miramar às 17h37 vista para poente.


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Jan 2010 às 20:06)

Boa noite.

Céu parcialmente encoberto por nuvens médias. Vento fraco mas F.R.I.O.

*Tactual: 4,0ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (5 Jan 2010 às 20:40)

Está frio, 9,2ºC a esta hora. O vento de norte realmente é mais fresco do que o de leste, parece.


----------



## migmor (5 Jan 2010 às 21:03)

Frio e um dia sem chuva...


Temp 4,6ºC
Humidade 85%
Ponto de orvalho 2.4ºC
Pressão 1006hpa
Vento 2,9Kmh NW


----------



## Tiagofsky (5 Jan 2010 às 21:05)

Neste momento e após uma queda acentuada q.b. de temperatura, conto 5,9ºC e céu limpo!


----------



## lmviana (5 Jan 2010 às 21:36)

Boas pessoal

Por aqui o frio tambem ja se começa a sentir, sigo com:

Temp. 4.6º
Humidade: 80%
Pressão: 1009 hpa
Precipitação desde as 00h: 0.5 mm


----------



## paricusa (5 Jan 2010 às 21:43)

boas,
Por aqui céu pouco nublado/limpo e temperatura a descer  bem ja vai nos 3,7ºC.


----------



## JoãoDias (5 Jan 2010 às 21:47)

Por aqui depois de uma máxima de 14.6ºC temperatura em queda brutal, 0.9ºC neste momento.


----------



## SnowMan (5 Jan 2010 às 21:48)

A temperatura tem vindo a cair, sigo com 5,0ºC, sem vento, céu limpo com ligeiras núvens dispersas a norte e sem vento.


----------



## irpsit (5 Jan 2010 às 21:55)

Pessoal do norte, a julgar pelo satélite, já parece de novo mais provável a hipótese de neve às cotas baixas, amanhã e quinta. 
Vejam a nebulosidade que vem do norte...


----------



## Skizzo (5 Jan 2010 às 22:11)

Por estes lados, mais ameno que nos arredores, 8,9ºC.


----------



## Trapalhadas (5 Jan 2010 às 22:21)

Epa, é impressão minha ou as previsões do IM já estão a falhar? Minima de 4º prevista para esta noite no Porto, quando a estação media às 21 horas 3,7º e nos arredores (Gaia, Maia, etc.) já nos chegam relatos de temperaturas de quase 0. O que virá por aí nas próximas noites?


----------



## Veterano (5 Jan 2010 às 22:24)

Pelo Aviz sigo com 8,1º, tudo calmo, sem vento, céu limpo.


----------



## vinc7e (5 Jan 2010 às 22:33)

João Dias disse:


> Por aqui depois de uma máxima de 14.6ºC temperatura em queda brutal, 0.9ºC neste momento.




Tens a certeza que a tua estação não está com algum problema? 

por aqui *4.0ºC*


----------



## JoãoDias (5 Jan 2010 às 22:38)

vinc7e disse:


> Tens a certeza que a tua estação não está com algum problema?
> 
> por aqui *4.0ºC*



Nope, estou numa zona de altitude inferior em relação à zona que me rodeia, e estou perto de um curso de água pelo que aqui será provavelmente em média do que o resto da zona de Gaia e Porto.


----------



## Trapalhadas (5 Jan 2010 às 22:41)

Sim, mas mesmo assim essa temperatura não me admira nada. Por aqui acabo de chegar aos 4º. Avintes e outras freguesias como Lever, Crestuma etc. são bem frias...


----------



## lmviana (5 Jan 2010 às 23:08)

Ceu limpo, a temperatura continua a descer, neste momento 2.6º, e a pressão tambem, agora aponta para 1007 hpa


----------



## Snifa (5 Jan 2010 às 23:14)

Boas noites, 

o frio começa a  entrar e bem..

Actual:

5.1 ºc ( mínima do dia até ao momento ) ( máxima *12.4ºc*)

Vento: NE: 4 Km/h

Pressão: 1008.8 hpa

Humidade: 71%

Precipitação: 0 mm


----------



## irpsit (5 Jan 2010 às 23:20)

Tivessem vocês umas nuvens e já teriam um aguaceiro de neve.
Não é por causa de terem 3ºC que não iria nevar, principalmente com o vento moderado de norte, baixa humidade relativa e frio em altitude.


----------



## Falkor (5 Jan 2010 às 23:22)

Muito boas noites

Temp 4.4ºC
Humidade 64%
Pressão 1019hpa
Vento 0.7Kmh


----------



## Trapalhadas (5 Jan 2010 às 23:23)

Nuvens existem, pelo menos ha umas horitas atrás existiam. Daí até largarem qualquer coisa.... sonhos sonhos


----------



## lmviana (5 Jan 2010 às 23:27)

Aqui nem por isso, vejo estrelas por todo o lado por isso deve estar ceu limpo, se bem q a minha estação da chuva, agora dai ate confiar nela.... isso...


----------



## The_simpson (5 Jan 2010 às 23:32)

já vou em 2,7ºC pelo que não me vai ser difícil chegar à mínima prevista para Braga pelo IM (2ºC)

Acredito e sei que há diversos locais aqui vizinhos muito mais frios em noites com estas características. Por isso penso que alguns irão mesmo às temps negativas.
Admira-me é a tua temperatura V1nce. Costuma ter sempre menos que eu


----------



## PauloJota (5 Jan 2010 às 23:45)

Boa noite

Aqui sigo com:
Temp.: 5,2ºC
Pressão: 1006 hPa
Humid.: 54%
Ponto orv.: estranhamente a minha estação dá LLL, o que significa que está abaixo do intervalo de leituras, cujo limite inferior é 0ºC. Alguém percebe porquê?

Cumprimentos


----------



## djalminha (5 Jan 2010 às 23:47)

Boas noites a todos, por aqui sigo com uns amenos 7,5º  e 69% de humidade.
Será que vamos ter por aqui uma surpresa branquinha  para quinta ou sexta?


----------



## Nashville (5 Jan 2010 às 23:58)

djalminha disse:


> Boas noites a todos, por aqui sigo com uns amenos 7,5º  e 69% de humidade.
> Será que vamos ter por aqui uma surpresa branquinha  para quinta ou sexta?



que Sº Pedro te ouça

cumps
Ñashville


----------



## Nashville (6 Jan 2010 às 00:11)

sigo com 6.0º, já se sente no pêlo

cumps
Nashville


----------



## lmviana (6 Jan 2010 às 00:13)

Aqui ja sigo nos 1.8º, entretanto a estação pensou melhor (ou nao) e ja n da chuva...


----------



## Skizzo (6 Jan 2010 às 00:17)

Por aqui ainda 8,5ºC


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Jan 2010 às 00:21)

pessoal tou espantado o msn weather e o foreca dao neva para amanha de manha para esta zona!!!!!


----------



## dgstorm (6 Jan 2010 às 00:22)

Por aqui sigo com 2.5ºC 
Que friozinho maravilhoso


----------



## lmviana (6 Jan 2010 às 01:32)

Por ca ja aponta para 0.7º


----------



## SnowMan (6 Jan 2010 às 01:41)

Há cerca de 30 minutos desloquei-me das Antas (Porto) a Miramar pela Ponte do Freixo e IC23 que atravessa Oliveira do Douro. No carro, cujo termómetro está bastante bem calibrado obtive:
Antas: 5,5ºC
Ponte do Freixo: 4,0ºC (ligeira brisa de SE observada na manga lá existente)
Valadares: 6,0ºC
Miramar: 3,0ºC

Na minha estação: 2,8ºC
Sem vento, céu estrelado apenas mostrando uma franca mancha de núvens baixas, perpendicular à costa e desenvolnndo-se para o interior e para sul, sensivelmente a partir da latitude de Ovar.

Actualmente: sem vento e 3,2ºC.


----------



## JoãoDias (6 Jan 2010 às 01:57)

O carro já está com uma camada de gelo razoável. Sigo com -0.2ºC. A primeira verdadeira noite de Inverno do ano


----------



## SnowMan (6 Jan 2010 às 01:58)

Há cerca de 30 minutos desloquei-me das Antas (Porto) a Miramar pela Ponte do Freixo e IC23 que atravessa Oliveira do Douro. No carro, cujo termómetro está bastante bem calibrado obtive:
Antas: 5,5ºC
Ponte do Freixo: 4,0ºC (ligeira brisa de SE observada na manga lá existente)
Valadares: 6,0ºC
Miramar: 3,0ºC

Na minha estação: 2,8ºC
Sem vento, céu estrelado apenas mostrando uma franca mancha de núvens baixas, perpendicular à costa e desenvolnndo-se para o interior e para sul, sensivelmente a partir da latitude de Ovar.

Actualmente: sem vento e 3,2ºC.


----------



## Stinger (6 Jan 2010 às 02:10)

Serra de santa justa com 1 grau á meia noite agora seguramente está menos


----------



## SnowMan (6 Jan 2010 às 02:25)

Por aqui a temperatura subiu ligeiramente, estou com 3,8ºC.
Penso que tal se deve a uma entrada ar mais húmido e de núvens baixas que avançam do mar para o interior, com uma frente bem demarcada paralela à costa e que agora já se encontram à vertical. 
Não me parece que tragam a esperada precipitação...


----------



## nimboestrato (6 Jan 2010 às 03:25)

E o frio anunciado já está por aqui instalado.
2, 4º apenas,  mesmo com o céu quase encoberto (de nuvens médias).
Os próximos dias terão este cariz.
Frios, muito frios, mas desta vez não serão dias de  céu limpo,
como normalmente são acompanhados estes dias de frio intenso.
Com tanta nebulosidade  e tanto frio, venham de lá esses dias...
 "Das surpresas falaremos depois..." ( versão optimista)...
" Já não bastava  o ar frio .Nem ao sol nos podemos aquecer ..." ( versão pessimista)...


----------



## JazCrazy (6 Jan 2010 às 07:59)

Bom Dia 

Aqui por Famalicão estão 0,5ºC. Está fresquinho.

Fiquem bem.


----------



## DMartins (6 Jan 2010 às 08:13)

Bom dia.
Por Guimarães:
Céu Pouco Nublado.
Temperatura Mínima: *-0.6º*
Temperatura Actual: *+0.1º*

Um bom dia para todos.


----------



## Falkor (6 Jan 2010 às 08:19)

Bom dia

Temp 0.0ºC
Humidade 98%
Pressão 1018hPa
Vento 1.4Kmh  E


----------



## Snifa (6 Jan 2010 às 08:40)

Bons dias, 

manhã gelada esta com uma mínima de *1.3 ºc * bastante geada nos telhados e carros...

*Actual:*

Temp: 1.5 ºc

Vento ESE: 6 Km/h

Humidade: 78%

Pressão: 1009.3 hpa

Nevoeiro cerrado e gelado neste momento...


Bom começo de evento frio, pode ser que nos próximos dias haja alguma surpresa por aqui assim ocorra precipitação na hora certa....


----------



## DMartins (6 Jan 2010 às 09:13)

São 9:15 da manhã e a temperatura teima em não subir.

Neste momento estamos com *+0.3º*


----------



## paricusa (6 Jan 2010 às 09:24)

Bom dia,

Madrugada fria e com formaçao de geada a 1º do ano, minima -0,9ºC, agora 0,5ºC.


----------



## DMartins (6 Jan 2010 às 09:40)

Finalmente.... *1º*

Às 9:45


----------



## Veterano (6 Jan 2010 às 09:40)

Bom dia. Manhã fresca, com sol radioso e 4,3º, pelo Aviz. Vento fraco.


----------



## vinc7e (6 Jan 2010 às 10:09)

Bom dia,

por aqui mínima de *-0.6ºC*
neste momento *3.8ºC*


----------



## dgstorm (6 Jan 2010 às 11:32)

Bom dia.
Minima de 0,2ºC
POr agora e já em Braga 10,4ºC


----------



## dgstorm (6 Jan 2010 às 11:49)

O céu começa a ficar com nuvens!
A máxima do IM é que já foi batida, sigo com 11,0ºC, o IM dava 9ºC para Braga.


----------



## vinc7e (6 Jan 2010 às 12:02)

dgstorm disse:


> O céu começa a ficar com nuvens!
> A máxima do IM é que já foi batida, sigo com 11,0ºC, o IM dava 9ºC para Braga.



Tas-te a guiar pelos dados do observatório de Gualtar?
as máximas dessa estação andam sempre bem acima das máximas
oficiais do IM.

Às 11h estavam 6ºC em Merelim e 6.7ºC na Qta. da Capela


----------



## dgstorm (6 Jan 2010 às 12:14)

vinc7e disse:


> Tas-te a guiar pelos dados do observatório de Gualtar?
> as máximas dessa estação andam sempre bem acima das máximas
> oficiais do IM.
> 
> Às 11h estavam 6ºC em Merelim e 6.7ºC na Qta. da Capela



Sim, estava-me a guiar por lá!
Também achei estranho sou sincero, mas sendo um observatorio, e uma boa estação, pensei que os valores fossem fiaveis mas...


----------



## Skizzo (6 Jan 2010 às 14:34)

Min: 4,6ºC
actual: 13,3ºC


----------



## Trapalhadas (6 Jan 2010 às 14:37)

Termómetro nos 7º  
Engraçada a diferença de temperaturas em 10 km


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Jan 2010 às 15:01)

ja tive a maxima do dia com 9 ºc

sigo com 8ºc e ceu muito nublado


----------



## Nashville (6 Jan 2010 às 16:22)

por aqui a temperatura também já começa a cair...
vamos ter surpresa pelo satélite 


cumps
Nashville


----------



## Trapalhadas (6 Jan 2010 às 17:10)

Pelas 16 atingi a máxima de hoje, 8º e agora já conto com 7º a descer


----------



## JoãoDias (6 Jan 2010 às 17:33)

Por aqui sigo com 5.7ºC e céu nublado. A máxima ficou-se pelos 8.9ºC enquanto a mínima desceu a uns interessantes -2.6ºC


----------



## vinc7e (6 Jan 2010 às 19:18)

Boas,

por aqui *5.9ºC*  a máxima foi de *10.7ºC*


----------



## AnDré (6 Jan 2010 às 19:22)

Em Canidelo o João Soares registou uma mínima de *1,5ºC*.

A máxima foi de 10,1ºC.


----------



## dgstorm (6 Jan 2010 às 19:30)

Sigo com 6,9ºC


----------



## Veterano (6 Jan 2010 às 19:41)

Pelo Aviz, 9,1º com céu muito nublado.


----------



## PauloSR (6 Jan 2010 às 20:17)

Póvoa de Lanhoso:

4.2°C (39.6°F) - Sensação Térmica de 3.0°C - Humidade de 79%

Minima do dia: -1.2°C ás 2h45 
Máxima do Dia: 13,5ºC


----------



## Lince (6 Jan 2010 às 20:30)

Boas noites
Começou a nevar por volta das 16h30 (flocos de neve muito finos e com pouca frequência), mas apartir das 17horas intensificara-se formando uma fina camada de neve.
Neste momento continua a cais mas esporadicamente e fraca.
A temperatura neste momento é de -1,3º.
Minima de hoje -3,9
Máxima 4,8º


----------



## jpmartins (6 Jan 2010 às 20:48)

Boa noite
Dia com céu muito nublado.
Tmax. 8.9ºC

Tactual 4.7ºC


----------



## SnowMan (6 Jan 2010 às 20:56)

Céu parcialmente encoberto.
Tmín: 1,8ºC
Tmax: 9,9ºC

T actual: 6,5ºC


----------



## vinc7e (6 Jan 2010 às 20:59)

Por aqui céu nublado e *5.3ºC*


----------



## frusko (6 Jan 2010 às 21:02)

boas por fafe  céu nublado e 5ºc


----------



## Lince (6 Jan 2010 às 21:17)

Já neva com fartura.
Já existe acumulação.
Amanhâ já haverá novas fotos.


----------



## migmor (6 Jan 2010 às 21:34)

Frio...muito frio


Temp 2,5ºC
Humidade 85%
Ponto de orvalho 0.3ºC
Pressão 1001hpa
Vento 0,0Kmh


----------



## paricusa (6 Jan 2010 às 22:15)

boas, por aqui 5,3ºC, temperatura estagnou devido ao ceu nublado e ameaça chuver... mas ainda nao caiu nada...  se começar a chuver a temperatura vai cair mais um bocado penso eu...


----------



## Skizzo (6 Jan 2010 às 22:44)

Por aqui subiu, dos 9,2ºC aos 9,4ºC de agora.


----------



## dgstorm (6 Jan 2010 às 23:12)

Por aqui 6,2ºC
De vez em quando caem umas particulas tao pequenas ao sabor do vento que quase parece neve


----------



## PAIM2010 (6 Jan 2010 às 23:22)

BOA NOITE, GOSTARIA DE SABER SE ALGUÉM , SABE MIM DIZER SE AS PREVISOES DO SITE undeground weather TEM ALGUM FUNDAMENTO, POIS ELES ANUNCIAM NEVE PARA A PROXIMA SEMANA NA CIDADE DO PORTO ...SE ALGUÉM SOUBER DE ALGUMA INFORMAÇAO AVISA NOS ...NESTE MOMENTO ESTAO 4 GRAUS E O CEU ESTAR MUITO NUBLADO...


----------



## lmviana (6 Jan 2010 às 23:55)

Boas pessoal

Por ca sigo com:

Temp.:4.3º
Humidade:85%
Pressão: 1004hpa
Precipitação desde as 00h: 0.0

Ontem estava mais frio a esta mesma hora...


----------



## Veterano (6 Jan 2010 às 23:57)

Pelo Aviz registo 8,2º, vento fraco.


----------



## dj_teko (7 Jan 2010 às 00:45)

PAIM2010 disse:


> BOA NOITE, GOSTARIA DE SABER SE ALGUÉM , SABE MIM DIZER SE AS PREVISOES DO SITE undeground weather TEM ALGUM FUNDAMENTO, POIS ELES ANUNCIAM NEVE PARA A PROXIMA SEMANA NA CIDADE DO PORTO ...SE ALGUÉM SOUBER DE ALGUMA INFORMAÇAO AVISA NOS ...NESTE MOMENTO ESTAO 4 GRAUS E O CEU ESTAR MUITO NUBLADO...




Boas se for como o ano passado ira nevar com certeza


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Jan 2010 às 01:10)

Boa noite

A expectativa é uma força potente; é como uma locomotiva que nos arrasta a todos neste vagão meteorológico até à próxima estação - *a estação da neve!*
A ânsia é tanta que ninguém dorme 2 horas seguidas. Levantar-se várias vezes da cama ao longo da madrugada para prescrutar o céu é como comer e beber, é uma necessidade humana básica...

O *DIA DE REIS* foi um dia nublado, fresco, com algum vento de E\NE (aparente). Não trouxe precipitação...

*Tmín: -2,0ºC
Tmáx: 8,0ºC*

*Tactual: 3,5ºC* Não é muito frio mas com céu encoberto não está mau...


----------



## SnowMan (7 Jan 2010 às 01:57)

PAIM2010 disse:


> BOA NOITE, GOSTARIA DE SABER SE ALGUÉM , SABE MIM DIZER SE AS PREVISOES DO SITE undeground weather TEM ALGUM FUNDAMENTO, POIS ELES ANUNCIAM NEVE PARA A PROXIMA SEMANA NA CIDADE DO PORTO ...SE ALGUÉM SOUBER DE ALGUMA INFORMAÇAO AVISA NOS ...NESTE MOMENTO ESTAO 4 GRAUS E O CEU ESTAR MUITO NUBLADO...



Bem sei que já são quase 2h da manhã, mas agora no Wunderground no Porto não vejo nada que se pareça com neve para a semana. Eles prevêem para 2ªF e 3ª F mínimas de 7º e 4º e apenas possibilidade de chuva...


----------



## vegastar (7 Jan 2010 às 08:59)

Bom dia,

A frustação de ver a chuva (neve?) a passar ao largo:







Esta noite foi um pouco mais quente que a anterior, tendo a mínima sido de 2,5ºC, 30 minutos DEPOIS do Sol nascer.

Céu completamente limpo excepto a Oeste, muito ao longe (100km)...


----------



## Veterano (7 Jan 2010 às 09:09)

Bom dia. Manhã com muito sol, vento fraco e 5,8º.


----------



## vinc7e (7 Jan 2010 às 10:33)

Bom dia,

muito sol também por aqui.
A mínima foi de *1.8ºC*, neste momento
já vai em *6.7ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (7 Jan 2010 às 12:07)

[/URL]

[/IMG]



E que vêdes  Vós a Ocidente , oh Luso- descendentes?
-Não vemos o Adamastor,Senhor. Nem sequer mares  agitados.Vemos 
muitos aguaceiros no Oceano  desperdiçados.
-Que queríeis ? 
-Com o frio a rondar ,queríamos que eles fossem mais bem direcionados.
-Sabéis de antemão que a conjugação de factores
para a existência dos brancos desejados , 
nesses vossos Cantos à beira-mar plantados, 
é coisa complicada, inusitada.Aí o que chega é sempre quase nada. 
-Pois é. Mas como o correio  chegou com a notícia de muita  Europa nevada,
pensámos que alguma neve se pusesse à estrada ...

Fresca manhã de céu praticamente limpo (agora 6,9º) .
E nós a vê-los  (lá longe, a Ocidente ,) passar...


----------



## Vince (7 Jan 2010 às 12:13)

nimboestrato disse:


> E que vêdes  Vós a Ocidente , oh Luso- descendentes?
> -Não vemos o Adamastor,Senhor. Nem sequer mares  agitados.Vemos
> muitos aguaceiros no Oceano  desperdiçados.
> -Que queríeis ?
> ...



 Muito bom


----------



## Skizzo (7 Jan 2010 às 13:07)

Min: 6,0ºC
Actual: 13,6ºC


----------



## Lince (7 Jan 2010 às 14:34)

Boas tardes
Deixo aqui as fotos do dia de hoje.
foto tirada no lugar de Rouças da minha freguesia a 630m de altitude.(pode ver-se a neve acima dos900m de altitude)
[IMG=http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/6531/hpim2072k.jpg][/IMG][IMG=http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/hpim2072k.jpg/1/w800.png][/IMG]
Foto tirada em Lamas de Mouro (Melgaço) 900m de altitude
[IMG=http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/7287/hpim2076w.jpg][/IMG][IMG=http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/hpim2076w.jpg/1/w800.png][/IMG]
Foto tirada na minha terra (Bouça dos Homens)
[IMG=http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/4066/hpim2079.jpg][/IMG][IMG=http://img689.imageshack.us/img689/hpim2079.jpg/1/w800.png][/IMG]
Céu nublado e vento de Norte moderado (as temperaturas máxima ainda não ultrapassou 1º positivo), não tarda muito para que volte a nevar.


----------



## vinc7e (7 Jan 2010 às 14:40)

Lince disse:


> Boas tardes
> Deixo aqui as fotos do dia de hoje.
> foto tirada no lugar de Rouças da minha freguesia a 630m de altitude.(pode ver-se a neve acima dos900m de altitude)
> 
> ...



Belas fotos 

A partir de domingo é que vocês deverão ter um belo nevão...
preparem as pás


----------



## BARROS (7 Jan 2010 às 14:53)

Belas fotos, e bela cidade a tua...

Por aqui no em São Paulo o que surpreende são os constantes temporais desde fins de dezembro, que estão a causar muitos estragos.

Essa foto é de uma cidade do interior do estado após o rio que a corta ter subido 10 metros...





No dia 4 caíram impressionantes 87,5mm em apenas 40 minutos no centro da cidade. Ventos chegaram a 86km/h e eu presenciei um telhado caindo perto de onde eu trabalho.


----------



## Veterano (7 Jan 2010 às 15:01)

Vento moderado de norte transforma estes 9,6º em muito menos, sensação de frio que o sol radiante não consegue disfarçar...


----------



## Trapalhadas (7 Jan 2010 às 15:13)

Devo estar neste momento com a máxima do dia 8,4º e com a "brisa" persistente que teima em soprar, a sensação é de um ar bem fresquinho  nem o sol disfarça


----------



## vinc7e (7 Jan 2010 às 15:24)

Por aqui o vento também sopra com alguma intensidade
a temperatura anda nos *7.7ºC* depois de uma máxima de *8.6ºC*

A sensação térmica é bem mais baixa


----------



## PauloSR (7 Jan 2010 às 15:51)

Vento muito desagradável na Póvoa de Lanhoso. Ceu com algumas núvens. 


Temperatura: 7,8ºC - Sensação térmica de 4,9ºC


----------



## dgstorm (7 Jan 2010 às 17:25)

Por Braga 5,8ºC


----------



## vinc7e (7 Jan 2010 às 17:27)

Por aqui *5.4ºC*

e já se vêm ao longo a NE algumas nuvens prometedoras..
esperemos que não seja apenas para estragar as mínimas como ontem.


----------



## Snifa (7 Jan 2010 às 17:31)

Boas tardes, 

a mínima de hoje não foi tão baixa como ontem devido à presença de nebulosidade , mas mesmo assim ainda desceu aos *3.0 ºc*, a máxima ficou pelos *9.1ºc*

Dia desagradável caracterizado por céu em geral limpo , vento por vezes forte e desconforto térmico acusado....

Actual:

temp: 7.4 ºc 

Vento N: 17 Km/h ( máximo até ao momento de 49 Km/h de NNE às 15:45h)

Pressão 1008.7 hpa

Humidade:47 %

Precipitação : 0 mm


----------



## Falkor (7 Jan 2010 às 19:26)

Boa tarde

Sigo com 6.7ºC


----------



## Nunotex (7 Jan 2010 às 21:21)

Aqui por Braga, na minha zona, vento com algumas rajadas forte.
3.6º


----------



## migmor (7 Jan 2010 às 21:24)

Fresquinho

Temp 2,8ºC
Humidade 55%
Pressão 1007hpa
Vento 1,4Kmh NE


----------



## paricusa (7 Jan 2010 às 21:31)

boa noite,

Por aqui está ceu limpo, vento moderado, temp. 4.2ºC, sensação termica 2ºC , venha mais um bocado de frio  e alguma  e podemos ter festa pela manha...  mas nao me parece...


----------



## Lince (7 Jan 2010 às 22:24)

boas noites
A temperatura actual é de -3.3º, com céu temporariamente nublado.
Nevou no periodo compreendido entre as 17h e as 21horas alternando com boas abertas.
O vento sopra moderado com rajadas fortes a muito fortes.
A sensação de frio é enorme, talvez uns -10º, é quase impossivel sair á rua.
Nota- tenho informações que a neve chegou a cair em toda a freguesia, estou a falar de cotas acima dos 550m.


----------



## djalminha (7 Jan 2010 às 22:34)

Boa noite.
Por aqui sigo com 6,7º nas minhas 2 estações ( a do LIDL já funciona ), vento moderado com algumas rajadas.


----------



## paricusa (7 Jan 2010 às 22:43)

boas,

Continua o vento... alias nao fosse este vento a tarde/noite toda a temperatura ja seria negativa agora tenho a certeza... 

Por agora 3,1ºC, ceu limpo, sensação termica 1ºC.


----------



## dgstorm (7 Jan 2010 às 22:58)

Por aqui 3,8ºC


----------



## dgstorm (7 Jan 2010 às 23:13)

Levantou-se agora um vento 
É cada rajada... A temperatura subiu, sigo com 4.2ºC


----------



## paricusa (7 Jan 2010 às 23:23)

O vento agora é fraco, sigo com 2,1ºC  e também é a minima de hoje para já... ceu limpo.


----------



## lmviana (7 Jan 2010 às 23:25)

Boa noite pessoal 

Por aqui estão 3.2º, 55% Humidade, vento norte


----------



## Snifa (7 Jan 2010 às 23:28)

Boas noites, 

muito frio já a esta hora com  *3.7 ºc*

Vento NNE: 10 Km/h

Pressão:1012.8 hpa

Humidade: 57 %


----------



## PAIM2010 (7 Jan 2010 às 23:28)

BOA NOITE ,, AQUI NA FOZ DO DOURO 3.1  RESSENTIDA EM -1  E  CEU POUCO NUBLADO  , ESTOU NA ESPERANÇA  QUE A NEVE APAREÇA PELA TARDE....SABADO FAZ 1 ANO QUE ELA NOS VISITOU.


----------



## paricusa (7 Jan 2010 às 23:35)

bastou o vento parar 10min e ja vou nos 1.6ºC


----------



## Falkor (7 Jan 2010 às 23:37)

Boa noite

Temp 3.7ºC
Humidade 48%
Pressão 1020hPa
Vento 8.6Kmh E
Wind Chill 2ºC



Vamos la ver qual a minima para esta noite


----------



## vinc7e (7 Jan 2010 às 23:37)

Por aqui *2.0ºC*


----------



## PauloJota (7 Jan 2010 às 23:41)

Lince disse:


> boas noites
> A temperatura actual é de -3.3º, com céu temporariamente nublado.
> Nevou no periodo compreendido entre as 17h e as 21horas alternando com boas abertas.
> O vento sopra moderado com rajadas fortes a muito fortes.
> ...



Que inveja!

Por aqui sigo com: 
Temp. 5ºC
Pressão 1009 hPa
Humid. 35%
Ponto orvalho inferior a 0ºC
Vento 5,8 E
Wind chill 5ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jan 2010 às 01:33)

Boa noite a todos os noctívagos.

O vento é bom companheiro do céu com poucas nuvens. A sensação térmica é fresquinha...

Neste momento não estou com termómetro pelo que  apenas sei que pelas 21.30h a *temperatura* era de *2,0ºC*

No dia de ontem os extremos foram:

*Tmín: -1,0ºC
Tmáx: 7,5ºC*

Veremos então o que nos reservam os próximos 3 dias...no entanto se não tivermos o tão esperado manto branco temos de nos contentar com os mantos que nos aquecem de noite - nada mau!
E não nos podemos esquecer que depois de um inverno tão frio nas latitudes mais altas ainda podemos ter surpresas mais lá à frente em pós-frontais que iremos ter. Fevereiro e Março (e eventualmente Abril) são meses a considerar para vermos neve - se este é um *inverno à antiga*, a probabilidade é bem maior.


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Jan 2010 às 02:19)

[/URL]

[/IMG]

Os céus limpos vão até ao minguante da Lua, acabada de nascer .
O frio está instalado.
Com 3,8º e vento médio de 20 Km/h, esta não é noite de passear na calçada...
Esta é noite de recato e aconchego em cada uma das nossas lareiras...


----------



## AnDré (8 Jan 2010 às 02:53)

Segundo o João Soares, os extremos de ontem no Canidelo foram:

Tmin: 3,4ºC
Tmáx: 9,3ºC


----------



## Trapalhadas (8 Jan 2010 às 03:29)

Chego agora aos 2º e o vento la vai soprando. O desconforto térmico é o pior inimigo esta noite...


----------



## paricusa (8 Jan 2010 às 08:00)

bom dia,

parece que a neve nao vem este ano... sem precipitação!!! minima de hoje e actual -1,8ºC


----------



## vegastar (8 Jan 2010 às 08:35)

Bom dia,

Mais um dia, e mais um desfile a Oeste:






Hoje está frio, bastante mais frio do que ontem. Mínima de -0.9ºC, já depois de nascer o Sol. Sigo com -0.8ºC.

A temperatura só começou a descer acentuadamente a partir das 2:00, quando o vento abrandou.


----------



## Veterano (8 Jan 2010 às 08:57)

Bom dia. Por Rio Tinto sigo com 0,8º, céu quase limpo e vento fraco. Algumas nuvens a ocidente, não devem ter força para cá chegarem.


----------



## Falkor (8 Jan 2010 às 09:26)

Bom dia

Manha solarenga, céu limpo

Temp 2ºC
Humidade 61%
Pressão 1026hpa
Vento 5.8Kmh Sw
Wind Chill 2ºC

Temp minima esta noite 0.2ºC


----------



## Trapalhadas (8 Jan 2010 às 10:47)

Noite muito fria, sigo neste momento com 2,5º e o céu continua limpo


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jan 2010 às 10:58)

Bom dia.

O desfile de nuvens está bem presente no nosso oeste vegastar,  mas ainda sobre águas atlânticas...esperemos que se possam aproximar do nosso rectângulo pátrio.
De qualquer forma penso que o que de melhor podemos esperar será no dia de Domingo, dia esse em que a precipitação regressa e em que algum frio estará instalado (mais em altura do que nos episódios de dezembro em que tivemos discreta água-neve\graupel).

Como diz o poeta: _O sonho comanda a vida_

Por agora a realidade é esta:
Céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado.
*Tactual: 4,0ºC
Tmín: -3,0ºC*


----------



## Minho (8 Jan 2010 às 11:42)

Vegstar, essa imagem até dói só de ver, ai ai... 

Melgaço segue com apenas 1.8ºC às 11:38


Vamos ver se a "noroestestada" à maneira, prevista para de hoje a oito pelo GFS se concretiza ou não. Se a neve não vem ter connosco... vamos nós ter com ela


----------



## Minho (8 Jan 2010 às 11:49)

> Santiago, colapsada por la nieve


http://www.farodevigo.es/galicia/2010/01/08/santiago-colapsada-nieve/401318.html


----------



## Trapalhadas (8 Jan 2010 às 12:00)

E heis que meio-dia chegamos aos 4º


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jan 2010 às 12:05)

Parece que a coisa está "preta" para os lados de Santiago de Compostela e Lugo. A cota de neve por lá ronda os 200 a 300 metros segundo o "El pais". A circulação está seriamente comprometida na cidade de santiago.
Mas também nas Astúrias e restante costa cantábrica a cota de neve está ao nível do mar com pequena acumulação nas cidades costeiras.
Eles tem o privilégio de estarem a receber "em cheio" esta massa de ar frio. Nós também não...


----------



## Trapalhadas (8 Jan 2010 às 12:09)

O freemeteo é mesmo o melhor amigo dos sonhadores. Segundo ele, previsão de saraiva ou neve forte para aqui no Domingo à tarde


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2010 às 12:12)

Boas tardes, 

mas que frio está...  neste momento apenas *5.7 ºc* ( mínima de *0.5ºc*)

Vento N : 14 Km/h

Pressão: 1018.6 hpa

Humidade: 57 %

Céu limpo.


----------



## Trapalhadas (8 Jan 2010 às 13:23)

Incrivel, a temperatura pouco sobe, 6º


----------



## Skizzo (8 Jan 2010 às 13:35)

Min: 4,1ºC

incrível como P.Rubras mesmo no inverno consegue ser bem mais fresca que a S.Pilar


----------



## vinc7e (8 Jan 2010 às 14:22)

Boas,

por aqui mínima de *-1.0ºC*
neste momento *9.6ºC*


----------



## Fil (8 Jan 2010 às 14:26)

Skizzo disse:


> Min: 4,1ºC
> 
> incrível como P.Rubras mesmo no inverno consegue ser bem mais fresca que a S.Pilar



Pedras Rubras não é bem mais fresca que a estação da Serra do Pilar, pelo contrário, a Serra do Pilar até tem uma média em Janeiro uma décima inferior à de Pedras Rubras. Qual foi a mínima na Serra do Pilar hoje para chegares a essa conclusão?


----------



## Trapalhadas (8 Jan 2010 às 14:28)

Skizzo disse:


> Min: 4,1ºC
> 
> incrível como P.Rubras mesmo no inverno consegue ser bem mais fresca que a S.Pilar



Desculpa discordar, mas nem sempre  Essa é a situação dos últimos dias, embora durante o mês de Dezembro a Serra do Pilar tenha estado praticamente sempre abaixo de Pedras Rubras.
E têm caracteristicas completamente diferentes, sendo que a do Pilar pouco representa das temperaturas que rodeiam a zona


----------



## Trapalhadas (8 Jan 2010 às 14:31)

E já agora... parece que hoje a temperatura não sobe mesmo mais. Continuo estacionado nos 6º mais décima menos décima


----------



## Trapalhadas (8 Jan 2010 às 14:37)

E ja agora, pedindo desculpa pelos sucessivos posts, falando da Serra do Pilar, acho que a temperatura de ontem e hoje por ela marcada não é minimamente coerente com a temperatura das redondezas. Esta claramente acima da média registada nos locais a volta. Não percebo nada disso, mas ou é algo muito focalizado no sitio da estação ou então os militares do Regimento de Artilharia acenderam uma fogueira mesmo ao lado


----------



## vegastar (8 Jan 2010 às 16:36)

Tmáx de 7.6ºC 

Depois de uma noite fria a temperatura só subiu 8.5ºC desde a mínima, apesar do Sol radioso que esteve hoje. Para isso terá contribuído o vento de norte que soprou moderado a partir da tarde.

Há algumas cúmulos a passear pelo céu, mas nada de significativo.


----------



## irpsit (8 Jan 2010 às 16:55)

Pode ser que algumas das massas que despejam a neve em Santiago de Compostela, cheguem ao norte de Portugal.

Está a ser muito INJUSTA esta passagem das nuvens a oeste!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vinc7e (8 Jan 2010 às 17:10)

Hoje parece que há condições para a temperatura mínima bater alguns recordes
neste momento já vai em *5.4ºC*


----------



## JoãoDias (8 Jan 2010 às 17:14)

vinc7e disse:


> Hoje parece que há condições para a temperatura mínima bater alguns recordes
> neste momento já vai em *5.4ºC*



Sem dúvida. Com o IM a prever mínima de -3ºC para o Porto estou a contar com uma mínima abaixo dos -5ºC por aqui o que seria algo histórico


----------



## PAIM2010 (8 Jan 2010 às 17:43)

JA VI VARIOS SITES INTERNACIONAIS. ELES ESTAO DANDO NEVE PARA O PORTO... NESTE MOMENTO A TEMPERATURA NA BOAVISTA É DE 4ºC  E ESTAO APARECENDO MUITAS NUVENS....OBÁ A NEVE ESTAR CHEGANDO...


----------



## vinc7e (8 Jan 2010 às 17:56)

PAIM2010 disse:


> JA VI VARIOS SITES INTERNACIONAIS. ELES ESTAO DANDO NEVE PARA O PORTO... NESTE MOMENTO A TEMPERATURA NA BOAVISTA É DE 4ºC  E ESTAO APARECENDO MUITAS NUVENS....OBÁ A NEVE ESTAR CHEGANDO...



Calma...essas nuvens nada têm a ver com a eventual neve que possa cair
no próximo Domingo.
E diga-se que a probabilidade de tal acontecer (nevar no Porto)é muito diminuta.


----------



## Vince (8 Jan 2010 às 17:58)

PAIM2010 disse:


> JA VI VARIOS SITES INTERNACIONAIS. ELES ESTAO DANDO NEVE PARA O PORTO... NESTE MOMENTO A TEMPERATURA NA BOAVISTA É DE 4ºC  E ESTAO APARECENDO MUITAS NUVENS....OBÁ A NEVE ESTAR CHEGANDO...



Olá. Não escrevas em maiúsculas sem haver necessidade disso além de que é considerado gritaria na conversação escrita online (ver Netiqueta)


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Jan 2010 às 18:02)

irpsit disse:


> Está a ser muito INJUSTA esta passagem das nuvens a oeste!!!!!!!!!



Há 48 horas que o céu está  limpo.
Todo? Não ...







[/URL]

[/IMG]

Uma pequena porção a Oeste resiste ainda e sempre ao invasor anticiclónico.
E nos campos fortificados de todo o litoral continental português, a vida não é fácil.
Há 48 horas que tudo se passa a apenas uns quantos Kms ,mar dentro.
Tanta  instabilidade convectiva desperdiçada, perdida ,que  quedará para sempre incógnita.
E tanto uso colectivo ter-lhe-ía sido dada ,caso  acontecesse 100 km mais 
para Leste...


----------



## Snifa (8 Jan 2010 às 18:14)

Boas tardes, 

por aqui a temperatura já está em queda... descida mais facilitada pelo facto de o vento estar muito menos intenso que ontem...a continuar assim a mínima da próxima madrugada poderá ser negativa...

Actual:

Temp: *5.6ºc* ( máxima de *8.4 ºc*) ( mínima *0.5ºc*)

Vento NNE: 4 Km/h

Humidade:54%

Pressão 1019.1 hpa.

Céu limpo.


----------



## paricusa (8 Jan 2010 às 18:18)

boas,

O vento defacto hoje está bem mais calmo... temp. actual 2,7ºC


----------



## Trapalhadas (8 Jan 2010 às 18:30)

Neste momento já desceu aos 4º e a continuar assim podemos mesmo ter um recorde na temperatura negativa


----------



## filipept (8 Jan 2010 às 18:52)

Ainda sonho que aquelas nuvens passasem por cá, mas está difícil, parece que cada vez se estão a afastar mais...


----------



## Z13 (8 Jan 2010 às 18:57)

Estive agora a ver na TVE1, em directo de Santiago de Compostela, onde nevou bastante durante a tarde...

Já esteve mais longe daí!


----------



## vinc7e (8 Jan 2010 às 19:07)

Boas,

sigo com uns gélidos *1.6ºC* 

sinceramente, prefiro uma noite com uma bela geada do que 
umas nuvens que só servem para estragar as mínimas..


----------



## Veterano (8 Jan 2010 às 19:16)

Sigo com 7,4º, tudo calmo, vento fraco.


----------



## filipept (8 Jan 2010 às 19:20)

vinc7e disse:


> Boas,
> 
> sigo com uns gélidos *1.6ºC*
> 
> ...



Sim, é verdade, se não é para deixar nada que não venha por aqui  mas penso que desta vez, mesmo que venham nuvens a temperatura andará sempre baixa e poderia-mos, no minimo, ter sincelo, algo que nunca vi ao vivo e que acho que é espetacular, mas extremamente perigoso (principalmente com o gelo nas estradas).


----------



## filipept (8 Jan 2010 às 19:25)

Z13 disse:


> Estive agora a ver na TVE1, em directo de Santiago de Compostela, onde nevou bastante durante a tarde...
> 
> Já esteve mais longe daí!



É impressionante, vendo pelo sat24.com parece que não se passava nada por lá. Depois é frustrante pensar que está aqui tão perto e não chega cá


----------



## DMartins (8 Jan 2010 às 19:31)

Impressionante.
À cerca de 20 minutos atrás, olhei para a temperatura e estavam *+4.8º*

Agora, 20 minutos depois volto a olhar, e estão *+2.9º*.

Grande trambolhão na temperatura... Isto hoje vai por aí abaixo bem cedo...
Grandes geadas se aproximam.


----------



## filipept (8 Jan 2010 às 19:33)

Os carros lá fora já estão a ficar com gelo ( e isto às 19:30), sigo com 0.5Cº, pressão no 1010hpa e 35% de hr.


----------



## vinc7e (8 Jan 2010 às 19:43)

Por aqui *1.0ºC* 

mais uma horinha e está nos zero 
aposto no mínima entre os -4.5ºC e -5.5ºC aqui na minha zona.


----------



## Nunotex (8 Jan 2010 às 20:06)

Por aqui estão 2,2º
Vai ser uma noite bastante fria!!!


----------



## vinc7e (8 Jan 2010 às 20:08)

0.0ºC às 20h05, 
neste momento *-0.1ºC*


----------



## dgstorm (8 Jan 2010 às 20:12)

POr aqui 0,9ºC
Que grande minima vamos ter hoje!


----------



## brandas (8 Jan 2010 às 20:29)

Viva,

sigo com 2,3º no centro da cidade


cumprs


----------



## DMartins (8 Jan 2010 às 20:29)

*+1.6º*

20:30 ....

A continuar assim...


----------



## vinc7e (8 Jan 2010 às 20:30)

Descida vertiginosa 

*-0.5ºC*


----------



## irpsit (8 Jan 2010 às 20:32)

De novo estou mais optimista que neve no Porto e Braga.
Frio não falta (pelo menos de madrugada), portanto se as células chegarem agora de noite, até amanhã de manhã podem cair alguns aguaceiros fracos de neve. Mas isto é rezar para que as células entrem e bem esta noite.
Depois de começar (se começar), as máximas pouco subiram amanhã e a neve persistirá (logo um ano depois!!)


----------



## migmor (8 Jan 2010 às 20:33)

Vamos bater recordes

Temp. Actual = *-0,3ºC*


----------



## The_simpson (8 Jan 2010 às 20:53)

boas,

olhando à vizinhança eu sigo com uns espectaculares positivos 1,4ºC


----------



## DMartins (8 Jan 2010 às 20:57)

*+1.3º* neste momento por Guimarães.


----------



## Nunotex (8 Jan 2010 às 21:11)

Braga 1,5...


----------



## VerticalHorizon (8 Jan 2010 às 21:15)

Vocês estão mesmo confiantes que vá nevar por cá hoje à noite?
Estou mais confiante para a madrugada de Domingo...


----------



## The_simpson (8 Jan 2010 às 21:17)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Vocês estão mesmo confiantes que vá nevar por cá hoje à noite?
> Estou mais confiante para a madrugada de Domingo...



também acredito mais... não me parece que haja precipitação para neve esta noite
0,9ºC neste momento


----------



## paricusa (8 Jan 2010 às 21:21)

Boas,

Hoje não acredito, domingo... talvez se a precipitaçao entrar ainda de manha cedo... porque nao uns flocos...

por aqui estou nos 1.2ºC


----------



## PAIM2010 (8 Jan 2010 às 21:40)

Aqui no porto estão +1,0ºc aposto que deve descer aos -5ºc


----------



## Falkor (8 Jan 2010 às 21:58)

Boas noites

Por aqui estão 2.3ºC 

Humidade 67%
Pressão 1028ha (a subir)
Vento 0.7Kmh E
Wind Chill 2ºC


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Jan 2010 às 22:10)

Boa noite.

Um dia fresco, com céu limpo (a nebulosidade andou sempre ao longe a norte e oeste) e vento fraco a moderado.
*
Tmín: -3,0ºC
Tmáx: 6,0ºC*

Pelas *18h* a temperatura rondava os *2,5ºC*.

Neste momento pela localidade de Custóias "city" (Matosinhos) a temperatura ronda os 3,0ºC  - ou ligeiramente menos (o termómetro analógico está numa zona um pouco protegida)


----------



## vegastar (8 Jan 2010 às 22:10)

Boa noite,

Já vou com 0,9 ºC. Mais um pouco e ainda bato a mínima de hoje (-0,9ºC).


----------



## Veterano (8 Jan 2010 às 22:16)

PAIM2010 disse:


> Aqui no porto estão +1,0ºc aposto que deve descer aos -5ºc



  Que local do Porto ocupas? Aqui no Aviz sigo com 6,0º.

  Não me podem acusar de registos por defeito...


----------



## DMartins (8 Jan 2010 às 22:37)

Atingimos em Guimarães os *0º*

Que inveja de Burgos... : http://www.cajadeburgos.es/webcam/cid.htm


----------



## Veterano (8 Jan 2010 às 22:46)

Descida em poucos minutos para 4,8º. Isto promete.


----------



## DMartins (8 Jan 2010 às 22:48)

Neva torrencialmente em Burgos - http://www.cajadeburgos.es/webcam/cid.htm


----------



## PAIM2010 (8 Jan 2010 às 22:54)

Aqui na boavista , a minha estaçao nunca se engana....


----------



## PAIM2010 (8 Jan 2010 às 23:02)

Weather forecast for Portugal > Porto Help for Location Help WORLD HEADLINE:Southern Australia gripped by a heat wave 
StopPrevious itemNext itemPortoPrint Porto Close the Porto box 
5 Day Forecast Day  Weather Max. Day Temperature 
(°C°F) Min. Night Temperature 
(°C°F) Wind Direction and Speed
(mphkm/h) Humidity

Pressure

Visibility Help for Next 5 Days Help 
Fri Night weather   Clear Sky
  -2°C 28°F   This data unavailable for night  More info for Friday's weather  
Sat Day weather   Sunny
 8°C 46°F  1°C 34°F  Northerly2mph 3km/h  57% 
1022mB 
Good  More info for Saturday's weather  
Sun Day weather   Heavy Snow
 5°C 41°F  2°C 36°F  East South Easterly12mph 19km/h  90% 
1009mB 
Very good  More info for Sunday's weather  
Mon Day weather   Grey Cloud
 10°C 50°F  9°C 48°F  South Easterly8mph 13km/h  89% 
1018mB 
Good  More info for Monday's weather  
Tue Day weather   Heavy Rain
 14°C 57°F  9°C 48°F  South Westerly39mph 63km/h  94% 
999mB 
Good  More info for Tuesday's weather  
Wed Day weather   Heavy Rain
 14°C 57°F  9°C 48°F  South South Westerly18mph 29km/h  92% 
1015mB 
Good  More info for Wednesday's weather  
Last updated at 19:45 on Fri 8th January
RSS Feed for Next Three Days Embed Next Three DaysEmbed


----------



## The_simpson (8 Jan 2010 às 23:08)

depois de ter estado com 0,4ºC vou agora com 1ºC
subida repentina


----------



## vinc7e (8 Jan 2010 às 23:09)

Boas, 

por aqui *-1.8ºC*


----------



## Veterano (8 Jan 2010 às 23:10)

PAIM2010 disse:


> Aqui na boavista , a minha estaçao nunca se engana....



  Desceu para 4,5º. A Boavista vai do oceano até à Praça da República, a 6 km do mar. Podias ser mais específico...


----------



## PAIM2010 (8 Jan 2010 às 23:21)

MORO DO LADO DA SIC...


----------



## Falkor (8 Jan 2010 às 23:38)

Boa noite

Por aqui 0.6ºC
Humidade 76%


----------



## PauloJota (8 Jan 2010 às 23:53)

O alarme de geada apareceu!

Sigo com:
Temp 3,7ºC
Pressão 1017 hPa e a subir
Humidade de 54%
Ponto de orvalho abaixo de 0ºC
Wind chill 3ºC
Vento quase inexistente de Este

Em linha recta estou a 3km do mar.


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2010 às 00:02)

Continua a descida...

já vou com *-2.3ºC*


----------



## The_simpson (9 Jan 2010 às 00:08)

vinc7e disse:


> Continua a descida...
> 
> já vou com *-2.3ºC*



tão perto e tão longe... 

1,1ºC


----------



## ogalo (9 Jan 2010 às 00:09)

sigo com  -1 Cº com uma ligeira névoa .....
amanha vai ser lindo tirar este gelo todo do carro


----------



## lmviana (9 Jan 2010 às 00:24)

Boa noite pessoal

Aqui estou a -0.8, wind chill -1, 77% humidade e ceu limpo


----------



## PAIM2010 (9 Jan 2010 às 00:32)

FOZ DO DOURO - PORTO A TEMPERATURA VAI  EM 0.5ºC


----------



## dgstorm (9 Jan 2010 às 00:50)

Por aqui -1,4ºC


----------



## Raposinha (9 Jan 2010 às 00:52)

Boas,

Vim agora da rua, onde alguns carros já apresentam uma bela camada branca. Noite fria, por aqui marca 1.1ºC. 

Vamos ver quanto desce.


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2010 às 01:22)

Por aqui a temperatura estabilizou nos *-2.6ºC* 

lá fora já da para ver a geada


----------



## dgstorm (9 Jan 2010 às 01:35)

vinc7e disse:


> Por aqui a temperatura estabilizou nos *-2.6ºC*
> 
> lá fora já da para ver a geada



Já se ve há muito tempo. Amanha vamos acordar com tudo branquinho 
Por aqui -1,7ºC


----------



## granizus (9 Jan 2010 às 01:39)

Boa noite,
Aqui pelas Caldas do Gerês (378m) vou com 1,1º, bela camada de gelo nos carros


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2010 às 01:52)

Boa madrugada...que sono!

O friozinho está bem instalado lá fora. Dá gosto sentir a brisa gélida e depois aquecermo-nos cá dentro...

A *Tactual* é de *- 3,0ºC*

Durmam bem


----------



## Trapalhadas (9 Jan 2010 às 01:52)

Muita geada já nos carros pela rua fora e 0,5º


----------



## The_simpson (9 Jan 2010 às 02:43)

finalmente despeço-me com 0,0ºC


----------



## nimboestrato (9 Jan 2010 às 03:22)

Estamos em efeméride.
Há um ano (09.01.09) pus-me à estrada( A4), à hora do almoço  para o interior.
Nunca pensei em fazer tão poucos Kms (a GNR-BT não me deixou fazer mais) para  presenciar o deslumbramento.








[/URL]

[/IMG]

Quedei-me em Baltar ( entre Valongo e Paredes).
Mesmo aqui ao lado. E foi dia de grande magia e encanto.
Este ano, 2010, a efeméride não basta.
Estamos em expectativa :
- não vou a 9, mas vou a 10.
Vou interior dentro, metros acima...
A ver vamos até onde a GNR me deixa ir...

Agora, lá fora, friozinho nos olhos e pelo corpo todo
...céu limpo e 0 º...


----------



## DMartins (9 Jan 2010 às 05:15)

Bom dia.
De saída para Ponte de Lima, registo em Guimarães *-2.9º* e a descer.
Para já, é recorde absoluto.

EDIT:

Às 6:11 : *-3.3º* 

Até onde chegará?


----------



## vegastar (9 Jan 2010 às 07:42)

Aqui pela Trofa -2.7 graus!!!


----------



## Veterano (9 Jan 2010 às 07:51)

Bom dia. Pelo Aviz, bem perto do mar, registo 1,2º, para um céu com poucas nuvens e vento fraco.

  Finalmente geada no litoral, como antigamente, já tinha saudades deste espectáculo.


----------



## Snifa (9 Jan 2010 às 07:55)

Bons dias, 

estamos em valores negativos de temperatura...a madrugada praticamente  sem vento facilitou uma descida acentuada...

actual: 

temp: *- 1.1 ºc* ( mínima *-1.6 ºc* registada às 07:16 h)

Vento ESE: 2 Km/h

Humidade: 80%

Pressão:1019.9 hpa

Gelo e geada.

É o dia mais frio do ano que registo até ao momento...e curiosamente 1 ano depois de ter nevado aqui no Porto...

Ai se viessem uns aguaceiros agora....


----------



## filipept (9 Jan 2010 às 08:25)

Por aqui uma espetacular minima de -4  às 7:40. Agora sigo com -3.5. A sensação lá fora é de muito frio e tudo que tenho agua está já com uma geossa camada de gelo. A pressão já está a descer.


----------



## PAIM2010 (9 Jan 2010 às 08:47)

JA NAO TENHO DUVIDAS ,,, AMANHA VAI NEVAR , E NAO VAI SER POUCO A MAIOR PARTE DOS SITES INTERNACIONAIS DÃO NEVE EM TODAS AS PARTE DA CIDADE ,,,POR AQUI -1.9.  NEM VOU DORMIR ESTÁ NOITE...


----------



## Falkor (9 Jan 2010 às 09:15)

Bom dia

Temp actual -1.5ºC
Humidade 93%
Minima esta noite -3.4ºC


----------



## filipept (9 Jan 2010 às 09:22)

Está uma manhã de frio fantástica, mas como existe menos humidade no ar, este é um frio que se suporta muito bem (como normalmente dizem os emigrantes, que cá está sempre mais frio que por exemplo França ou Suiça, apesar das temperaturas mais baixas).

Se repararem, com a ajuda do reflexo do sol é possível ver as particulas de gelo que ainda andam no ar, efeito muito bonito de se ver, mas não sei se possível de apanhar em registo fotográfico (talvez com material de topo de gama  )

Entretanto, pelas imagens do sat24, parece que desta vez estão a resistir mais um pouco as nuvens, vamos ver. Pelo menso já tivemos esta noite fantástica de frio, como à muito não se via.


----------



## irpsit (9 Jan 2010 às 09:26)

Tenho dúvidas. Os sites que normalmente sigo só dão chuva para o Porto (IM, weather.co.uk, accuweather...)
Se a temperatura descer abaixo dos 3ºC poder-se-ia contar com neve fraca desde o que o vento se mantivesse de norte ou leste. Caso contrário, só irá nevar 400 metros para cima. Para mim a esperança da neve era das células que vêm de neve, não da frente que surge do oeste!!!!!

É pouco provável que neve no Porto.



PAIM2010 disse:


> JA NAO TENHO DUVIDAS ,,, AMANHA VAI NEVAR , E NAO VAI SER POUCO A MAIOR PARTE DOS SITES INTERNACIONAIS DÃO NEVE EM TODAS AS PARTE DA CIDADE ,,,POR AQUI -1.9.  NEM VOU DORMIR ESTÁ NOITE...


----------



## PAIM2010 (9 Jan 2010 às 09:30)

ESTE É UM DOS SITES   , DESDE QUE CONSULTO ESTE SITE SEMPRE DEU CERTO...news.bbc.co.uk/weather/


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2010 às 09:48)

Bom dia,

bela manha a de hoje 
a mínima ficou-se pelos*-4.4ºC* 
neste momento registo *-0.3ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2010 às 10:00)

Bom dia *povo do gelo*

Isto está branquinho mas de geada forte... E fresquinho, fresquinho.

*Tmín: -5,0ºC

Tactual: 0,5ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2010 às 10:02)

PAIM2010 disse:


> ESTE É UM DOS SITES   , DESDE QUE CONSULTO ESTE SITE SEMPRE DEU CERTO...news.bbc.co.uk/weather/



Por favor escreve em letra minúscula. A letra maiúscula serve apenas para salientar determinada parte do texto e não o todo.
Nos fóruns a letra maiúscula em todo ou grande parte do texto é como se estivesses a gritar


----------



## Nashville (9 Jan 2010 às 10:09)

Bom Dia...

realmente é sem duvida o dia mais frio do ANO.....

neste momento 0º 

estou com alguma esperança até que o frio está bem instalado á superfície
e a frente vinda de oeste parece que vai chegar mais cedo.

vejam  http://www.cajadeburgos.es/webcam/cid.htm 


cumps
Nashville


----------



## JazCrazy (9 Jan 2010 às 10:25)

Bom dia,

Aqui por Famalicão foram registados -2,4º de mínima.


Fiquem Bem.


----------



## Trapalhadas (9 Jan 2010 às 11:36)

Sem dúvida foi uma noite fria, minima de -2,4º por aqui


----------



## Trapalhadas (9 Jan 2010 às 11:47)

Reparem na estação da Serra do Pilar às 10h. HR a 100% e temperatura ainda negativa. Friooo


----------



## PauloJota (9 Jan 2010 às 11:55)

Durante a madrugada registei 0ºC às 5h35. Foi o mínimo!


----------



## dgstorm (9 Jan 2010 às 12:11)

Por aqui tíve uma minima de *-3,2ºC*
Agora sigo com 4.4ºC


----------



## Lince (9 Jan 2010 às 12:17)

Madrugada muito fria com -7 de minima.
Neste momento a temperatura é de -1.8º com céu alternendo com nuvens e claros e vento fraco a moderado.
A neve que caiu nestes ultimos dias mantém -se intocável á espera de dar as boas vindas ao nevão esperado para o dia de amanhâ.
Já tenho saudades da chuva e das temperaturas amenas.
Deixo aqui uma foto do gelo desta manhâ.
http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/1615/hpim2089.jpg


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2010 às 12:17)

A temperatura lá vai subindo..lentamente..

sigo com *5.0ºC*


----------



## Falkor (9 Jan 2010 às 12:49)

Boa tarde

Sigo com 6.0ºC e onde ainda nao bateu o sol ha gelo (telhados, carros, campos)


----------



## dgstorm (9 Jan 2010 às 12:52)

Por aqui sigo com 6,3ºC
Tudo o que está virado a norte hoje mantem toda a geada, uma 'caminha' perfeita para a suposta neve que aí vem!


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2010 às 13:19)

Por aqui *6.6ºC*

e já não deve subir muito mais


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jan 2010 às 13:31)

Minima de 2,7ºC, a mais fresca do ano até agora.


----------



## lmviana (9 Jan 2010 às 13:32)

Por ca 4.8º  47% humidade, vento norte, ceu limpo... sera q ate logo as nuvens aparecem e o manto branco cobre este vale?  hummm, olhos postos no satelite


----------



## AnDré (9 Jan 2010 às 14:08)

Variação da temperatura nas últimas 24h em P.Rubras e na Serra do Pilar.


----------



## Veterano (9 Jan 2010 às 14:37)

Pelo Aviz sigo com 7,0º, é obra.


----------



## dgstorm (9 Jan 2010 às 14:42)

Creio já ter atingido a máxima do dia, 8,2ºC
Sigo com 7,4ºC em descida 
E céu parcialmente nublado!


----------



## PAIM2010 (9 Jan 2010 às 16:50)

Céu com poucas nuvens. Aqui na foz do Douro temperatura 5,3    . Eu acredito na neve


----------



## dgstorm (9 Jan 2010 às 16:57)

PAIM2010 disse:


> Céu com poucas nuvens. Aqui na foz do Douro temperatura 5,3    . Eu acredito na neve



Eu sinceramente também acredito 
Por aqui 6,4ºC


----------



## lmviana (9 Jan 2010 às 17:00)

Por aqui vou com 7.6 graus, junto com a temperatura a pressao tambem tem descido...


----------



## JoãoDias (9 Jan 2010 às 17:03)

Por aqui já sigo com 2.3ºC 

A razão diz-me para não acreditar em nada de neve, mas o coração lá no fundo ainda tem algumas esperanças


----------



## PAIM2010 (9 Jan 2010 às 17:12)

Agora o céu em direção ao mar estar com nuvens de neve temperatura é de 5,0


----------



## dgstorm (9 Jan 2010 às 17:28)

E vão *4,6ºC*
A descer a um bom ritmo


----------



## Trapalhadas (9 Jan 2010 às 17:43)

Por aqui ja vai nos 5,6º. A dúvida é mesmo entre a razão e o coração.... será que amanha temos surpresa?!


----------



## migmor (9 Jan 2010 às 17:47)

Estou com *3,3ºC* e a descer rapidamente


----------



## lmviana (9 Jan 2010 às 17:48)

Aqui o termómetro já esta a 5º, 57% Humidade...

Aristocrata vê.se alguma nebulosidade para esses lados certo?


----------



## Nashville (9 Jan 2010 às 17:51)

lmviana disse:


> Aqui o termómetro já esta a 5º, 57% Humidade...
> 
> Aristocrata vê.se alguma nebulosidade para esses lados certo?



boas.

sim ja se começa avistar algumas nuvens....

a ver vamos...

cumps
Nashville


----------



## DMartins (9 Jan 2010 às 17:57)

Boa tarde.

Depois de uma mínima de *-3.4º*registada por mim aqui no centro da cidade, e de *-5.0º* a caminho das Taipas, Vila nos arredores de Guimarães, às 7 da manhã, e de ter presenciado um espectáculo de geada enorme, coisas fantásticas a caminho de Ponte de Lima, eis que estou de regresso.

Avisto as ditas nuvens já a Oeste.
Neste momento estamos com *+4.9º* em Guimarães


----------



## Minho (9 Jan 2010 às 17:59)

Aqui em Melgaço a temperatura cai a grande velocidade, já vai em 1.5ºC de pois de uma máxima de 6.0ºC. A oeste há algo de novo... vejo uma massa nublosa. Vamos ver como se comporta o termómetro com a chegada das nuvens...


----------



## irpsit (9 Jan 2010 às 18:03)

Já estou mais optimista da neve.
Essa descida de temperatura é muito notória.
Os locais que já seguem com 3 ou 2ºC podem sonhar com a neve (caso a temperatura desça aos 2 ou 1ºC). Lembrem-se que a massa de oeste traz ar quente e portanto não dificilmente permitirá neve com temperaturas acima dos 2ºC. E mesmo que comece a nevar, dificilmente se manterá nas cotas baixas, mudando depois para chuva.

Meu palpite? Neve inicial acima dos *250 metros* (ou mesmo à cota 100, começando como ice pellets ou água-neve). Depois a cota rapidamente subirá para os 400. Acho que a este nível já poderá haver acumulação, mas talvez só por umas horas. O IM não nega a possibilidade, nem os modelos. Alguém arrisca uma previsão?

Volto a dizer: isto é apenas a minha previsão especulativa. Não criem muitas esperanças.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2010 às 18:08)

lmviana disse:


> Aqui o termómetro já esta a 5º, 57% Humidade...
> 
> *Aristocrata vê.se alguma nebulosidade para esses lados certo?*


Para já não...a não ser mais para oeste ainda sobre o atlântico.

Neste momento o frio está a marcar o início da noite.
O céu mantêm-se limpo e o vento é fraco.

*Tmín: -5,0ºC
Tmáx: 6,0ºC
Tactual: 0,5ºC*(18.08h)


----------



## PAIM2010 (9 Jan 2010 às 18:10)

Aqui na foz do Douro a temperatura já estar nos 4'0. E muita nebulosidade   Tenho quase certeza que vamos ter neve.


----------



## Nunotex (9 Jan 2010 às 18:13)

Aqui estou com 2,4º.

Nunca mais chega a neve!!


----------



## Falkor (9 Jan 2010 às 18:49)

Nos ulimos minutos a temperatura tem descido rapidamente, neste momento 3.5ºC

Humidade 62%
Pressão 1028hPa
Vento 0.7kmh


----------



## dgstorm (9 Jan 2010 às 18:51)

Sigo com 2,1ºC
Será?


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2010 às 18:53)

Boas,

por aqui *1.2ºC* ha 15 minutos marcava 0.5ºC
esta subida deixou-me um bocado apreensivo..já que o céu ainda
está limpo...embora já se veja ao longe a nebulosidade a entrar


----------



## iceworld (9 Jan 2010 às 19:05)

vinc7e disse:


> Boas,
> 
> por aqui *1.2ºC* ha 15 minutos marcava 0.5ºC
> esta subida deixou-me um bocado apreensivo..já que o céu ainda
> está limpo...embora já se veja ao longe a nebulosidade a entrar



 Não será do vento?
Creio que o vento vai ser uma peça fundamental neste puzzle.


----------



## lmviana (9 Jan 2010 às 19:08)

O termómetro por cá a 2.6º 67% humidade...


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2010 às 19:24)

iceworld disse:


> Não será do vento?
> Creio que o vento vai ser uma peça fundamental neste puzzle.



Não sei..é provável.
Mas entretanto voltou a descer sigo com *0.3ºC*
e metade do céu ja está nublado. Vamos ver como se comporta agora
a temperatura...


----------



## JoãoDias (9 Jan 2010 às 19:25)

-0.2ºC e o céu já está aparentemente nublado.


----------



## Falkor (9 Jan 2010 às 19:32)

João Dias disse:


> -0.2ºC e o céu já está aparentemente nublado.



Aqui mais ao lado, A humidade aumenta agora 74%, a pressão desce 1027hpa, o vento entra na jogada 3.6kmh de SW e a temperatura continua a descer 2.4ºC

Ja se vê nuvens no céu.


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jan 2010 às 19:48)

Estou com 7,2ºC. Mas a humidade é alta portanto a sensação térmica é bem mais baixa.


----------



## PAIM2010 (9 Jan 2010 às 19:51)

Aqui no porto 4,0 e o céu estar muito nublado , e o site da BBC weather da neve forte para a cidade.    Obá.


----------



## irpsit (9 Jan 2010 às 19:58)

Onde está 4ºC (Porto) não deverá nevar mas sim chover. Nos arredores mais interiores do porto e em Braga onde estão 1-2º já é mais provável, mas mesmo assim é uma temperatura relativamente elavada para nevar (tendo em conta o aumento da humidade)!!!


----------



## dgstorm (9 Jan 2010 às 20:00)

Será que amanha vamos acordar com Vila Verde assim? 

Fotos de 14 de Jeneiro de 1987


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2010 às 20:06)

dgstorm disse:


> Será que amanha vamos acordar com Vila Verde assim?
> 
> Fotos de 14 de Jeneiro de 1987



 não me parece...mas que seria muito interessante ninguém tem duvidas..

por aqui o céu já está totalmente nublado (por nuvens pouco densas) a
temperatura esta-se a aguentar bem...sigo com *0.7ºC*


----------



## PAIM2010 (9 Jan 2010 às 20:06)

Ate onde sei conta para nevar não é só a temperatura que estar mas sim os dias anteriores. Como aconteceu o ano passado   A temperatura era de 3. E no entanto nevou    .alem do meu palpite acredito no site.


----------



## JoãoDias (9 Jan 2010 às 20:07)

Pelo menos uma coisa é certa, mesmo sem neve amanhã teremos certamente uma temperatura máxima das mais baixas dos últimos anos (descontando o 9 de Janeiro de 2009). Pode ser um "prémio de consolação" no caso do elemento branco não marcar presença


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jan 2010 às 20:12)

irpsit disse:


> Onde está 4ºC (Porto) não deverá nevar mas sim chover. Nos arredores mais interiores do porto e em Braga onde estão 1-2º já é mais provável, mas mesmo assim é uma temperatura relativamente elavada para nevar (tendo em conta o aumento da humidade)!!!



os 4ºC de P.Rubras já é arredores


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2010 às 20:12)

Boa noite

Neste momento *-0,5ºC*


----------



## Skizzo (9 Jan 2010 às 20:16)

Se nevar no Porto, os locais mais beneficiados serão as Antas, Campanhã, Paranhos, Bonfim, Areosa, Ramalde e a Ribeira de certeza


----------



## DMartins (9 Jan 2010 às 20:16)

Neste momento estão *+2º* em Guimarães.


----------



## PauloSR (9 Jan 2010 às 20:18)

Póvoa de Lanhoso

Temperatura 0.1°C, e promete descer mais  Sensação Termica de -1.7°C.
Humidade 76%


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2010 às 20:22)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite
> 
> Neste momento *-0,5ºC*




Está fresquinho por ai 

por aqui *1.1ºC*


----------



## Veterano (9 Jan 2010 às 20:42)

Pelo Aviz 5,0º, se nevar aqui, a seguir vai aparecer um porco a andar de bicicleta.


----------



## Z13 (9 Jan 2010 às 20:44)

Veterano disse:


> Pelo Aviz 5,0º, se nevar aqui, a seguir vai aparecer um porco a andar de bicicleta.


----------



## Aristocrata (9 Jan 2010 às 21:00)

_Óinc! Óinc!_

Bem...(ou mal!) A temperatura subiu ligeiramente para os *0,0ºC*. O céu também ficou muito nublado por nuvens médias\altas. O que ninguém tira é a forte geada neste momento.

Não sei se 
ou se 
Mas depois vemos isso...agora quero ver o meu Benfica

Actualização 21.13h: *-0,5ºC*


----------



## Trapalhadas (9 Jan 2010 às 22:00)

Skizzo disse:


> Se nevar no Porto, os locais mais beneficiados serão as Antas, Campanhã, Paranhos, Bonfim, Areosa, Ramalde e a Ribeira de certeza



O ano passado os locais da cidade onde mais nevou foi nas Antas/Campanhã e no Marquês, talvez devido à maior altitude dessas zonas


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2010 às 22:00)

Por aqui o céu ficou momentaneamente limpo,
graças a isto...






e a temperatura aproveitou para descer mais um bocadinho,
sigo com *-0.1ºC*


----------



## ampa62 (9 Jan 2010 às 22:10)

Boa noite a todos. Esta é a minha estreia absoluta de Covas V. N. Cerveira. 

Ás 22 horas, -0,9ºC, 76% Hum., Céu limpo


----------



## Veterano (9 Jan 2010 às 22:12)

Pelo Aviz ainda 4,7º.


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2010 às 22:30)

ampa62 disse:


> Boa noite a todos. Esta é a minha estreia absoluta de Covas V. N. Cerveira.
> 
> Ás 22 horas, -0,9ºC, 76% Hum., Céu limpo



Bem vindo 

por aqui também registo *-0.9ºC*


----------



## cdm (9 Jan 2010 às 22:32)

Gentes do Porto, segundo o BBC Weather, deverão já ter neve fraca hoje à noite; amanhã é que podem ter neve forte
http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/201?&search=porto&itemsPerPage=10&region=world


----------



## Stinger (9 Jan 2010 às 22:37)

Bem hoje se cair precipitaçao vou ver se vou á serra de santa justa , deve ser um spot mais favorecido aqui da regiao do grande porto


----------



## lmviana (9 Jan 2010 às 22:44)

A esta hora por ca:

Temp: -0.5
Humidade: 83%

vamos ver se ainda vou dormir a ver o tão desejado manto a chegar! Ou não


----------



## ampa62 (9 Jan 2010 às 22:57)

Ás 22:45 horas, -1,3ºC, 76% Hum., Céu continua bem limpo...


----------



## PAIM2010 (9 Jan 2010 às 23:01)

-1,3ºC em que zona?


----------



## Veterano (9 Jan 2010 às 23:09)

PAIM2010 disse:


> -1,3ºC em que zona?



 Apesar de tudo o Porto ainda é uma cidade grande, com microclimas, fariam bem em identificar o vosso local de observaçaõ.


----------



## ampa62 (9 Jan 2010 às 23:13)

PAIM2010 disse:


> -1,3ºC em que zona?



Não estou no Porto...Estou em Covas / Cerveira, cota 142.

O barómetro marca "chuva" nas próximas 12 horas. Costuma acertar...


----------



## vinc7e (9 Jan 2010 às 23:13)

edit


----------



## DMartins (9 Jan 2010 às 23:20)

*0.5º* em Guimarães.


----------



## ampa62 (9 Jan 2010 às 23:25)

Veterano disse:


> Apesar de tudo o Porto ainda é uma cidade grande, com microclimas, fariam bem em identificar o vosso local de observaçaõ.



Peço desculpa. Já mudei no meu perfil para o local onde estou actualmente

Entretanto a temp. subiu para -1.1ºC e a hum. a 77%. Céu limpo.


----------



## frusko (9 Jan 2010 às 23:29)

boas DMartins podes dizer qual sera mais ou menos a temperatura em Fafe


----------



## lmviana (9 Jan 2010 às 23:32)

A temperatura anda instável, depois de ter -0.5º já tive 1º e agora estou com 0º


----------



## mirco (9 Jan 2010 às 23:46)

6,4ºc em Aires-Palmela


----------



## Lince (9 Jan 2010 às 23:56)

boas noites
Enquanto a vossa dúvida reside no facto se vai nevar ou não nas vossas terras, a minha reside em 2 pontos;
1º - Qual será a acomulação na minha terra?
2º - Será que a minha freguesia vai ficar toda ela vestida de branco? (a altitude varia entre os 550m e os 1416m)
Alguém tem resposta para as minhas dúvidas?
Por agora sigo com uma temperatura bem agradável -4,2º


----------



## Veterano (10 Jan 2010 às 00:18)

Sigo com 4,6º, com algum vento e a temperatura sobe e desce.


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Jan 2010 às 00:21)

Por aqui tudo na mesma. Sigo com -0.4ºC e alguma nebulosidade alta a entrar. A temperatura não parece estar com grandes intenções de subir por agora.


----------



## PAIM2010 (10 Jan 2010 às 00:25)

neste momento sigo com 2,0 mas ja esteve 1,5   ...continuo acreditando


----------



## ampa62 (10 Jan 2010 às 00:25)

Agora a temperatura está com tendência para subir e passou dos -1,3 para os -0,4ºC. Hum.76%, Céu limpo

Ontem por esta hora já estava em -2ºC.

Poucas perspectivas para um lencol branco...


----------



## PauloJota (10 Jan 2010 às 00:42)

Por aqui a temperatura sobe e desce.
Por agora sigo com 4,4ºC


----------



## iceworld (10 Jan 2010 às 00:42)

Lince disse:


> boas noites
> Enquanto a vossa dúvida reside no facto se vai nevar ou não nas vossas terras, a minha reside em 2 pontos;
> 1º - Qual será a acomulação na minha terra?
> 2º - Será que a minha freguesia vai ficar toda ela vestida de branco? (a altitude varia entre os 550m e os 1416m)
> ...




Ninguém tem neste momento a resposta para o enigma.
De qualquer modo aposto em 25cm e sim chega a toda a freguesia. Se a memória não falha já chegou a toda a freguesia no último evento.
Não te esqueças das tão famosas


----------



## PAIM2010 (10 Jan 2010 às 00:44)

foz do douro 1,5   ceu encoberto....


----------



## Veterano (10 Jan 2010 às 00:49)

Aviz com 4,8º, algum vento e o céu a ficar encoberto.


----------



## Umberto (10 Jan 2010 às 00:54)

Alguém de Águas Santas no Forum que me possa dar informações actualizadas sobre Temp, humidade e PA?


----------



## PAIM2010 (10 Jan 2010 às 01:06)

Foz do Douro 1,5. Começou a chuviscar.  Serar que vai nevar?


----------



## Falkor (10 Jan 2010 às 01:22)

Vim agora da rua, nao chove o céu esta nublado mas nada de especial e nao ha formação de geada pelo menos pelos pontos por onde passei.

 temp 1.4ºC, humidade 75%, pressão 1027hpa, vento muito fraco 0.7Kmh.


----------



## SnowMan (10 Jan 2010 às 02:36)

Boas!
Acabo de chegar a casa vindo da zona da Mealhada pela A1. Lá tinha +0,5ºC e já havia alguma geada nos carros. Trata-se de uma zona baixa onde é muito frequente a inversão térmica. Pelo caminho no termómetro do Golf bastante preciso fiz quase toda a viagem entre os 3ºC e 4,5ºC e com céu nublado, sem ponta de chuva.
Aqui sigo com 4,5ºC, vento E moderado mesmo na praia e céu praticamente todo coberto.
Com estes registos não me parece que haja surpresas na faixa litoral, talvez mesmo só acima dos 400m.
Vou dormir!


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Jan 2010 às 03:01)

SnowMan disse:


> ... não me parece que haja surpresas na faixa litoral, talvez mesmo só acima dos 400m.
> ...




Se ficar aqui , o mais certo é  ficar à espera de Godot.
Apesar de tanto frio (2,4º) e céus já encobertos e já com nuvens médias,
isto é fogo de vista.Estão longe as precipitações.
Amanhã cedo, vou partir. Interior dentro, metros acima.
Vou ao encontro.Seguro e certo.
Não é todos os Invernos que têm um dia sequer, assim, tão prometedor...
Quanto terei que viajar?
A viagem pode ser curta, Pode inclusivé, ter regresso dificultado.
Mas as peripécias que os constrangimentos da viagem  provocarão ,
fazem parte da neve na calçada , nos campos e nas árvores, que tanto nos encanta.
E atentos aos  conselhos da Protecção Civil , haveremos de passar um belo dia...
E pode nada disto ocorrer com as fertéis surpresas que a  Meteorologia nos oferece.
Amanhã ( hoje),a surpresa,  é nada acontecer  a quem parta , metros acima interior dentro...
Boa viagem...


----------



## mirra (10 Jan 2010 às 03:45)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2010*

aqui em Braga o frio faz-se sentir... 
o céu está nublado ,

cerca de 1º a temperatura...


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2010 às 06:54)

Por aqui não baixou dos 5,0ºC. Agora 5,8ºC


----------



## Veterano (10 Jan 2010 às 08:04)

Bom dia. Sigo com 5,6º, céu muito escuro. Vou partir para o futebol domingueiro, entre amigos, boa sorte a todos.


----------



## paricusa (10 Jan 2010 às 08:05)

Bons dias. Por aqui  céu encoberto mas a precipitação ainda nem vê-la... Espero que não demore muito... Por agora  temp. 3.2 graus


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2010 às 08:11)

Bom dia,

por aqui também ainda não passa nada.
A temperatura está nos *2.9ºC*..já perdi as esperanças
que caia algo que não chuva.
A mínima foi -1.0ºC


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2010 às 08:20)

Pelo radar da Corunha a precipitação parece estar mesmo a chegar..


----------



## paricusa (10 Jan 2010 às 08:27)

vinc7e disse:


> Pelo radar da Corunha a precipitação parece estar mesmo a chegar..


                                                         Espero que sim... Senão também já perco a esperança... Que já não é muita de ver uns flocos !


----------



## VerticalHorizon (10 Jan 2010 às 08:31)

Bom dia! Aqui pelo Porto a temperatura é decepcionante... e já perdi a esperança de ver neve...
Surpreendeu-me o IM ter colocado NEVE para Braga para hoje à tarde! 
Paços de Ferreira deverá passar o domingo debaixo de neve, quase de certeza!


----------



## Vince (10 Jan 2010 às 08:39)

Está aqui a nevar em Braga, a cota baixa, pouco mas seca. No Bom Jesus e Sameiro deve ser bem mais pois deixaram de se ver


----------



## frusko (10 Jan 2010 às 08:41)

vince qual e a temperatura em braga


----------



## Vince (10 Jan 2010 às 08:45)

Passou a agua-neve e cai pouco, morrinha com uns flocos pelo meio


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2010 às 08:46)

Aqui ainda não cai ainda


----------



## Vince (10 Jan 2010 às 08:47)

frusko disse:


> vince qual e a temperatura em braga



Não tenho termómetro comigo, mas no observatório estão 3.1 °C


----------



## Nunotex (10 Jan 2010 às 08:48)

Bom dia! Que bela maneira de acordar!! 20 minutos de neve embora fraca mas ainda caiu um bom bocado!!!

Agora já está a parar. No Sameiro não se vê acumulação... Venha mais!!!


----------



## Nunotex (10 Jan 2010 às 08:48)

Vince disse:


> Não tenho termómetro comigo, mas no observatório estão 3.1 °C



Antes de nevar estavam 3º agora estão 2º


----------



## frusko (10 Jan 2010 às 08:53)

ok obrigados entao aqui por fafe deve vir ai neve


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2010 às 09:00)

Por aqui intensifica-se o vento...mas precipitação, por enquanto, nada.


----------



## vegastar (10 Jan 2010 às 09:00)

Bom dia,

Aqui pela Trofa estão uns decepcionntes 4.1ºC, sem vento. A ver vamos...


----------



## mirra (10 Jan 2010 às 09:03)

aqui se caiu nao vi nada...tava no pc.. e mesmo com a janela aberta nao me apercebi de nada...no entanto vai parecendo querer cair qualquer coisa, nao sei é o quê!


----------



## ruimartins (10 Jan 2010 às 09:03)

Já deu para ver nevar em Braga!!  


Vou para a neve. Até logo!


----------



## paricusa (10 Jan 2010 às 09:04)

vegastar disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Aqui pela Trofa estão uns decepcionntes 4.1ºC, sem vento. A ver vamos...


                                                     por aqui estão 3.4, sou quase teu vizinho, vai dando notícias! Pra esses lados vejo o céu bem mais escuro e carregado.


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 09:08)

O João Soares telefonou agora a dizer eufórico que estava a nevar fraco em Canidelo!

Neva na cidade do Porto?


----------



## Nashville (10 Jan 2010 às 09:09)

Bom Dia...

por aqui comçou a NEVAR mas com pouca intensidade 

EU BEM TINHA A MINHA ESPERANÇA.....

estou realmente muito perto do mar....... mas já dá para ver....

cumps
Nashville


----------



## mirra (10 Jan 2010 às 09:09)

começou. pouco ,mas começou


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2010 às 09:12)

AnDré disse:


> O João Soares telefonou agora a dizer eufórico que estava a nevar fraco em Canidelo!



Até que enfim que neva em Canidelo! Já era altura de _amortizar_ algumas frustrações.


----------



## Vince (10 Jan 2010 às 09:12)

O Veterano também regista uns flocos no Aviz no Porto, fraco, mas é neve


----------



## Nashville (10 Jan 2010 às 09:13)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2010*

Bom Dia...

por aqui começou a NEVAR mas com pouca intensidade

EU BEM TINHA A MINHA ESPERANÇA.....

estou realmente muito perto do mar....... mas já dá para ver....

a cota aqui deve rondar os 90 100m


cumps
Nashville


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2010 às 09:13)

Eu aqui registo vento


----------



## paricusa (10 Jan 2010 às 09:31)

aqui começou a nevar fraco á 10min e continua temp 3.0c  alt 200mts


----------



## frusko (10 Jan 2010 às 09:33)

por fafe so vento


----------



## Vince (10 Jan 2010 às 09:33)

O Veterano reporta alguma água neve praticamente junto ao mar, em Gaia.


----------



## Nunotex (10 Jan 2010 às 09:35)

Alguém da zona do Geres por aqui??

Deve estar a nevar para lá.


----------



## Trapalhadas (10 Jan 2010 às 09:36)

Confirmado! Um ano depois, ca esta a nevar de novo!!!


----------



## Falkor (10 Jan 2010 às 09:36)

Ja neva, vou tirar fotos


----------



## Umberto (10 Jan 2010 às 09:37)

Neva com alguma intensidade em Aguas Santas (Maia). Vou de BTT até o alto de Valongo


----------



## paricusa (10 Jan 2010 às 09:39)

neva com mais intensidade, "estrelinhas perfeitas"  tipo o simbolo da neve


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Jan 2010 às 09:39)

Trapalhadas disse:


> Confirmado! Um ano depois, ca esta a nevar de novo!!!



Um ano e um dia depois ,caem flocos em P.Rubras...
Vou-me retirar um pouco para o interior...
Haja dia...


----------



## Ledo (10 Jan 2010 às 09:42)

Está a nevar na zona do H S. João. Flocos miudinhos misturados com uns bem maiores. 

Pena estar a trabalhar!


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2010 às 09:44)

Por aqui ainda não há nada


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2010 às 09:46)

Bom dia.

Posso confirmar queda moderada (para já) de *NEVE* a *cota 292*

Parece-me que a cota andará abaixo dos 250 mts. Mas neste momento não me vou deslocar para saber...

*Tactual: 1,5ºC
Tmín: -1,5ºC*

A neve já começa a "agarrar" na relva e mesmo nas superfícies como o cimento. É pouco para já e nada como no ano passado em que a queda de neve era mesmo abundante.


----------



## Nunotex (10 Jan 2010 às 09:47)

Recomeçam a cair um flocos aqui por Braga, muito timidos


----------



## mirra (10 Jan 2010 às 09:47)

vinc7e disse:


> Por aqui ainda não há nada



de que zona de braga es? aqui em Joane já se viu alguns flocos bem pequenos...


----------



## Falkor (10 Jan 2010 às 09:48)

Continua a cair temp 3.6ºC humidade 54%, pressão 1022hpa e ventos de 22kmh


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2010 às 09:48)

NEVA intensamente no Porto, estão 2.9 ºc já vou colocar fotos...

Que maravilha...


----------



## Z13 (10 Jan 2010 às 09:49)

Vince disse:


> O Veterano também regista uns flocos no Aviz no Porto, fraco, mas é neve



Ele que tenha cuidado na rua... pode haver porcos a andar de bicicleta!!!! 


Parabéns ao Douro Litoral! Tirem fotos!


----------



## vegastar (10 Jan 2010 às 09:49)

Aqui para já NADA! 4.6ºC, e de humidade 65%.


----------



## tiagom (10 Jan 2010 às 09:49)

Confirmo ínicio queda de neve! 130metros de altitude . Zona de Guimarães


----------



## cdm (10 Jan 2010 às 09:50)

Snifa disse:


> NEVA intensamente no Porto, estão 2.9 ºc já vou colocar fotos...
> 
> Que maravilha...



Aproveita! A BBC Weather tinha razão xD


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2010 às 09:50)

Finalmente caem os primeiros flocos


----------



## frusko (10 Jan 2010 às 09:52)

em fafe nada para ja


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Jan 2010 às 09:53)

Contimuam os flocos, alguns  já bem grandes...
Nem acredito. 
vou para a rua...vou disfrutar...
Até logo....


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2010 às 09:53)

Por enquanto são uns blocos muito pequeninos,
mas é uma neve "seca".


----------



## Nunotex (10 Jan 2010 às 09:53)

frusko disse:


> em fafe nada para ja



Tem calma deve estar a chegar ai!!! Acho que vai dar para todos!!!


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2010 às 09:55)

frusko disse:


> em fafe nada para ja



Calma...ela chega aí!

E já agora hoje vamos ver os *porcos a andar de bicicleta* no Porto.
Havia quem tivesse perdido a esperança mas prontos! Que se há-de fazer? As surpresas são isso mesmo...surpresas! Ainda bem


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2010 às 09:55)

Cá está , acabadinha de tirar  sobre o Campo de Treinos da Constituição...







Continua a nevar, temperatura a descer para 2.4 e humidade 51%

Que espectáculo...


----------



## Z13 (10 Jan 2010 às 09:56)

E o pessoal de Braga???


O Brigantia ligou-me a reportar os primeiros flocos no Bom Jesus!!!


Hoje é para toda a gente!


----------



## Trapalhadas (10 Jan 2010 às 09:56)

A questão é se a neve irá continuar a cair. Estão a cair gotas de chuva alternadas com os flocos, que são consistentes. A temperatura ainda vai subir, mas será que volta a baixar para a tarde?!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (10 Jan 2010 às 09:56)

Está a nevar no Porto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## PauloSR (10 Jan 2010 às 09:57)

Pela Povoa de Lanhoso nada


----------



## DMartins (10 Jan 2010 às 09:57)

Neva em Guimarães.
150mts


----------



## EGIT-ANA (10 Jan 2010 às 09:57)

Acabar de noticiar a jornalista da RTP que está a nevar na área do estudio da RTP Porto, com imagens em directo


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Jan 2010 às 09:58)

Caem os primeiros flocos. Sigo com 1.6ºC.


----------



## migmor (10 Jan 2010 às 10:00)

Aqui neva fraco desde as 9:30h

Vamos ver se acumula

LINDO


----------



## digimago (10 Jan 2010 às 10:00)

Z13 disse:


> E o pessoal de Braga???
> 
> 
> O Brigantia ligou-me a reportar os primeiros flocos no Bom Jesus!!!
> ...





Estou numa aldeia a 3 kms de BARCELOS  ( A SUL ) a passar ferias , e começou a nevar há 15 minutos. Primeiro com chuva À mistura, agora mais seca. 

Vai ser um Domingo para curtir.


----------



## Nunotex (10 Jan 2010 às 10:01)

Neva aqui em Braga!!!!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (10 Jan 2010 às 10:01)

Snifa disse:


> Cá está , acabadinha de tirar  sobre o Campo de Treinos da Constituição...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Posso usar a foto para postar no facebook?


----------



## dgstorm (10 Jan 2010 às 10:02)

E cai neve em Braga com acumulação recebi agora informação!!

Aqui por Vila Verde é que ainda nada


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2010 às 10:02)

a Temperatura está a cair, e humidade passa para 50%

Actual:

temp:*2.2ºc *( é a mínima do dia)

Vento ENE: 20Km/h

Pressão:1012.8 hpa

é uma neve seca e pura!


----------



## ac_cernax (10 Jan 2010 às 10:02)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Está a nevar no Porto!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1



No Bom dia da RTP foi noticia de fecho.


----------



## Trapalhadas (10 Jan 2010 às 10:04)

Aqui parou de nevar! Nem chuver!  mas a temperatura continua a rondar os 3º haja esperança!


----------



## frusko (10 Jan 2010 às 10:05)

ja neva em fafe mas muito pouco


----------



## Nunotex (10 Jan 2010 às 10:07)

dgstorm disse:


> E cai neve em Braga com acumulação recebi agora informação!!
> 
> Aqui por Vila Verde é que ainda nada



Neva pouco mas sem acumulação só se for no sameiro.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2010 às 10:07)

Flocos maiores agora.
Tactual: 1,5ºC

Uma fotografia do meu tanque ainda parcialmente congelado com a neve a agarrar no gelo.







Até o pêlo do gato fica com os flocos presos

Para haver acumulação é preciso que caia mais tempo ou mais abundante.


----------



## Vince (10 Jan 2010 às 10:08)

Agora sim, muita neve em Braga


----------



## vegastar (10 Jan 2010 às 10:09)

Agora sim!! Neva com alguma intensidade, mas derrete logo ao tocar no chão. Sigo com 4.3ºC e a descer...


----------



## Lousano (10 Jan 2010 às 10:09)

RTPN mostrava imagens de neve em Vila Nova de Gaia.


----------



## filipept (10 Jan 2010 às 10:09)

Por aqui começam a cair uns flocos muito pequenos, vamos esperar por mais precipitação.


----------



## dgstorm (10 Jan 2010 às 10:10)

E começa em Vila Verde


----------



## ELJICUATRO (10 Jan 2010 às 10:11)

vinc7e disse:


> Pelo radar da Corunha a precipitação parece estar mesmo a chegar..



Bom dia vinc7e. 

Recebi um SMS as 08H33 de um amigo que trabalha no monte da Falperra (Na zona do restaurante/hotel: 420m) (Relato de flocos de neve) Devem ser os primeiros farrapos da manhã!!! Por cá actualmente as coisas estão complicadas (4.2ºC / 59 % H.R). Se a Humidade baixar bastante podemos ter elemento branco mas sem acumulação com esta temperatura.


----------



## Vince (10 Jan 2010 às 10:12)

Em Braga há momentos, aos 175 metros (Google Earth)






Agora acalmou, mas continua a nevar.


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Jan 2010 às 10:19)

Continua a nevar com pouca intensidade. Mas 100% neve.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2010 às 10:21)

Ainda neva mas a diminuir e não tarda pára de cair.
Acumulou qualquer coisa mas muito pouco.

Vamos ver se haverá mais. O que tem de bom é que começou logo por ser neve e sem mais nada à mistura. A temperatura manteve-se estável. Algum vento de SE, o que ajuda a manter a humidade mais baixa.


----------



## Nunotex (10 Jan 2010 às 10:22)

Por aqui caem uns folcos muitos dispersos a andar ao sabor do vento


----------



## paricusa (10 Jan 2010 às 10:23)

por aqui tambem continua a nevar, a temp. é que podia descer mais um bocado a ver se a neve começa a colar...


----------



## vegastar (10 Jan 2010 às 10:24)

Por aqui acalmou agora, não acumulou nada e o chão está molhado. A temperatura é que tem felizmente descido, indo já nos 3,6ºC depois de ter atingido 4,6ºC. A humidade ainda vau nuns relativamente interessantes 78%. A ver vamos como se vai comportar quando começar a cair com mais intensidade.


----------



## DMartins (10 Jan 2010 às 10:25)

neva largo aqui


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2010 às 10:27)

E recomeça a nevar com flocos pequenos mas ainda é neve pura e dura...

Se vier uma boa chuvada então vai cair com força...


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 10:29)

O João Soares diz que recomeçou a nevar com alguma intensidade no Canidelo.


----------



## Lightning (10 Jan 2010 às 10:29)

Este evento começou da melhor maneira. 

Venha de lá o pós-frontal, que deve ser ainda melhor...


----------



## Nashville (10 Jan 2010 às 10:31)

pergunto eu quais são as perspectivas para ao longo do dia
continuar a nevar????
a temp tem-se aguentado muito bem.....

a neve por aqui já parou mas agora parece que bem com mais força......

por aqui sigo com 3º.....

cumps
Nashville


----------



## tiagom (10 Jan 2010 às 10:33)

Agora é neve a sério! Já são flocos muito mais grossos ! Deve acumular facilmente em zonas altas. 

Aproveitem bem este dia!


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Jan 2010 às 10:34)

Por aqui neva agora com alguma intensidade, mas sem acumular. A neve aliada a algumas rajadas fortes de vento dão um aspecto perfeitamente surreal


----------



## Trapalhadas (10 Jan 2010 às 10:35)

Sim, esta a recomeçar com intensidade!


----------



## Nunotex (10 Jan 2010 às 10:38)

Neva com intensidade e os flocos mais grossos!!!
mas ainda não acumula...


----------



## Nashville (10 Jan 2010 às 10:39)

agora sim já cái com alguma intensidade....

é PURA NEVE FRIA E SECA 

para que estava com pouca esperança e posso garantir...

já vi agora um porco a passar por aqui de BICICLETA..... EHEHEHEH


cumps
Nashville


----------



## ELJICUATRO (10 Jan 2010 às 10:39)

DMartins disse:


> neva largo aqui



Bom dia DMartins,

Na minha freguesia continuam os flocos pequenos (secos) mas regulares (Aprox: 180m) 
Temp baixou para 4.1ºC mas H.R aumentou para 64%.


----------



## DMartins (10 Jan 2010 às 10:39)

neva largo agora com vento


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Jan 2010 às 10:39)

Neva agora com grande intensidade 

Mas sem acumular absolutamente nada. tal como no ano passado.


----------



## vegastar (10 Jan 2010 às 10:40)

Continua a descer a temperatura: 3,3ºC. E recomeça a nevar / chover. O aumento da humidade está a dificultar que os flocos sublimem, mantendo-se congelados.


----------



## carlosf (10 Jan 2010 às 10:41)

Por aqui, nas Termas de S. Vicente, em Penafiel, já caem os flocos da alegria com alguma intensidade! 
Há uma hora atras, so cairam 'meia duzia', muito timidamente.


----------



## Nunotex (10 Jan 2010 às 10:41)

Grande nevão em Braga!!!!!


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 10:43)

Na webcam de Leça da Palmeira conseguem-se distinguir alguns flocos de neve:

http://www.leca-weather.com:7648/


----------



## SnowMan (10 Jan 2010 às 10:44)

Aqui cairam mesmo só flocos pelas 10h30 durante poucos minutos e com 3,8ºC!!!
Agora água neve ou chuva, temperatura 3,5ºC.
Antes não sei...estava a dormir...


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2010 às 10:45)

Agora são flocos ENORMES ....

e com intensidade elevada


----------



## digimago (10 Jan 2010 às 10:45)

Não acumula para já, mas dá para fazer a festa.
BARCELOS com neve


----------



## rogers (10 Jan 2010 às 10:46)

Neva também em Paços, mas agora parou um pouco. Não sei a temperatura. Aristocrata, onde estás?


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2010 às 10:51)

Acabada de tirar...

neva intensamente e em alguns locais mais abrigados acumula ligeiramente...






Dia memorável...


Continua a cair com intensidade e flocos grandes


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 10:52)

AnDré disse:


> Na webcam de Leça da Palmeira conseguem-se distinguir alguns flocos de neve:
> 
> http://www.leca-weather.com:7648/



Agora vê-se bem nas duas câmaras.

Em Canidelo, o João Soares diz que a neve continua a cair com 2,7ºC.


----------



## Nunotex (10 Jan 2010 às 10:54)

Ainda não parou!!! Agora sim começa a acumular!


----------



## filipept (10 Jan 2010 às 10:55)

Por aqui já caiu um pouco mas muito residual, agora parou. De referir a intensidade do vento que deve estar de Este Nordeste, por vezes chega a ser forte, para mim é a chave deste evento.


----------



## CidadeNeve (10 Jan 2010 às 11:01)

Neva à beira mar, em matosinhos! neva a cota 0 em Portugal Continental, generalizadamente. Depois de um pequeno gostinho o ano passado, este ano veio a serio. Esperar que pegue em alguns sitios! 

abraço
P.S. a beira interior está completamente branca. vamos ver se conseguimos l´
a chegar....


----------



## Nunotex (10 Jan 2010 às 11:05)

já vou com meia hora de neve!!!!!!!!!!

Será que não vai parar mais!!!????


----------



## SnowMan (10 Jan 2010 às 11:05)

Deixei de ver flocos há cerca de 35m, agora só chuva e vento E e a temperatura baixou para 3,0ºC.


----------



## Vince (10 Jan 2010 às 11:06)

Por Braga continua a nevar, por vezes com intensidade, mas ainda não consegue acumular pois vai alternando com calmarias. Muitos flocos são enormes.


----------



## DMartins (10 Jan 2010 às 11:10)

hora e meia de neve...


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2010 às 11:42)

Boas,

fui dar uma voltinha de bike ate ~350m,

sempre com neve e alguma acumulação a partir dos ~200m.
tudo o que cai é praticamente neve..pena ser pouca..


----------



## necman (10 Jan 2010 às 11:50)

Aqui por Paços de Ferreira cai forte já está tudo branco


----------



## VerticalHorizon (10 Jan 2010 às 11:52)

Parou a precipitação... 
Desde as 9h30 a nevar...
Nunca mais hei-de esquecer a minha mãe a gritar dentro de casa "Está a nevar!!"
lolol

Será que vamos ter mais?
Snifa: tu vives perto do antigo estádio do FCP, certo? perto do Health Club Solinca, acho...
Eu estou perto do Estádio do Salgueiros.


----------



## SnowMan (10 Jan 2010 às 11:53)

SnowMan disse:


> Deixei de ver flocos há cerca de 35m, agora só chuva e vento E e a temperatura baixou para 3,0ºC.




Desde as 11H30 que parou a chuva e chuva/gelo. O vento abrandou.
A temperatura baixou e tem-se mantido nos 2,2ºC.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (10 Jan 2010 às 11:53)

necman disse:


> Aqui por Paços de Ferreira cai forte já está tudo branco



Quem me dera estar aí... ... ...


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2010 às 11:53)

Às 11:06, o João relatava *2,4ºC* e água-neve em Canidelo.


----------



## paricusa (10 Jan 2010 às 11:54)

por aqui ja acabou a festa... apartir das 11:30 começou a passar a agua-neve, agora na há precipitação.

Pro ano há mais, espero eu!


----------



## Vince (10 Jan 2010 às 11:56)

Em Braga também parou já há algum tempo.


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2010 às 11:57)

paricusa disse:


> por aqui ja acabou a festa... apartir das 11:30 começou a passar a agua-neve, agora na há precipitação.
> 
> Pro ano há mais, espero eu!



Espero que ainda haja mais hoje


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2010 às 11:57)

A temperatura baixou para uns "amigáveis" *-0,5ºC*
Neve e vento moderado...muito frio agora
Os flocos aumentaram de tamanho.


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2010 às 11:58)

A temperatura esta-se a aguentar muito bem,

sigo com 2.6ºC


----------



## Falkor (10 Jan 2010 às 12:00)

Ja acabou 

Temp 2.2ºC
Humidade 83%
Pressão 1018hPa
Vento 21.6Kmh
WindChill 1ºC


----------



## JazCrazy (10 Jan 2010 às 12:02)

Bom Dia,

Aqui por famalicao vai alternando neve com agua neve. Não há acumulação pois a neve é muito molhada. que pena..... snif.

Esperemos que a temperatura caia um grau para que a neve fique mais seca e acumule. Estamos com 3,5º neste momento.

Fiquem bem e gozem o espectaculo.

Jazcrazy


----------



## blood4 (10 Jan 2010 às 12:02)

por aqui so cai agua com poucos flocos sem acumular nada 
é tao lixado estar a cota 0 xDDD


----------



## paricusa (10 Jan 2010 às 12:09)

vinc7e disse:


> Espero que ainda haja mais hoje



Tambem eu... mas nao onde moro, porque aqui nao me acredito que torne a nevar. Vou a seguir ao almoço ate aqui ao lado á citânia de sanfis de ferreira (+-600m) lá espero ver alguma acumulação.


----------



## filipept (10 Jan 2010 às 12:17)

Por aqui já parou à algum tempo, tal como o previsto, a precipitação era muitoi escassa (aqui talvez 1mm se tanto) durante a manha, vamos ver de tarde se continuamos com neve ou água/neve por aqui.
Tudo muito calmo para já.


----------



## Minho (10 Jan 2010 às 12:30)

Em Melgaço, a temperatura vai nos 2.1ºC e nevou de forma muito fraca mas contínua desde as 11h até às 12h. Agora parou... mesmo na serra a acumulação é irrisória.


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Jan 2010 às 12:31)

Acho que o pessoal do litoral norte já pode marcar no calendário o próximo dia de queda de neve: 11 de Janeiro de 2011


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2010 às 12:32)

Por aqui também já parou...as previsões apontam mais precipitação
para a tarde..vamos esperar..para ver 

a temperatura está nos *2.9ºC*


----------



## DMartins (10 Jan 2010 às 12:32)

Por Guimarães vai caind ora chuva com neve, ora só neve.

Temperatura: 2º

Os Experts na matéria, que dizem sobre os planos para hoje de tarde e noite?


----------



## tugaafonso (10 Jan 2010 às 12:36)

Em lousada neva com alguma intensidade. A acumulação é ainda pequena. Para estas bandas, a dúvida é o q se passará à tarde, qdo a precipitação for mais forte. Seráq continuará a nevar?


----------



## jpmartins (10 Jan 2010 às 12:38)

Boa tarde
Por aqui 4ºC, vai chuviscando, o vento moderado torna a sensação térmica bastante desagradável ( ou seja agradável). O pós-frontal poderá trazer ainda muita surpresa.


----------



## paricusa (10 Jan 2010 às 12:42)

tugaafonso disse:


> Em lousada neva com alguma intensidade. A acumulação é ainda pequena. Para estas bandas, a dúvida é o q se passará à tarde, qdo a precipitação for mais forte. Seráq continuará a nevar?



Na minha opinião a queda de neve vai-se manter até meio da tarde nas zonas interiores a paços de ferreira, paredes, Guimarães... ou seja,a Este desta linha penso que seja possivel ver neve acima dos tais 300/400mts que o IM aponta, agora a oeste desta linha nao me acredito em neve, agua neve talvez em algumas zonas.


----------



## PauloSR (10 Jan 2010 às 12:48)

Volta a nevar na Povoa de Lanhoso. Vamos ver o que a tarde nos reserva!


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2010 às 12:49)

Por aqui voltou cair com alguma intensidade agua-neve


----------



## VerticalHorizon (10 Jan 2010 às 12:52)

João Dias disse:


> Acho que o pessoal do litoral norte já pode marcar no calendário o próximo dia de queda de neve: 11 de Janeiro de 2011



LOLOL!
realmente...

Há quase 1hora e meia que nada acontece... Aguardemos!
Paços de Ferreira sim...deve estar o fim da macacada!


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Jan 2010 às 12:54)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> LOLOL!
> realmente...
> 
> Há quase 1hora e meia que nada acontece... Aguardemos!
> Paços de Ferreira sim...deve estar o fim da macacada!



Aqui igual. Nem chuva nem neve desde há cerca de 1 hora e tal. Mas a temperatura continua apetitosa, sigo com 1.6ºC.


----------



## mirra (10 Jan 2010 às 12:54)

aqui na minha zona de Braga parece mais chuva que outra coisa agora... :S


----------



## SnowMan (10 Jan 2010 às 12:57)

Por aqui a precipitação parou há algum tempo com céu carregado, e a temperatura mantém-se nos 3,1ºC.


----------



## brandas (10 Jan 2010 às 12:57)

Viva,

no Sameiro já tem alguma acumulação, em alguns sítios já deve chegar aos 5cm.
Sigo no centro da cidade com 3,5º

cumprs


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2010 às 12:59)

VerticalHorizon disse:


> Parou a precipitação...
> Desde as 9h30 a nevar...
> Nunca mais hei-de esquecer a minha mãe a gritar dentro de casa "Está a nevar!!"
> lolol
> ...



Exacto, moro nas traseiras do antigo campo ( actualmente remodelado) do Porto num 7º/8º andar.E perto do Ginásio Holmes Place..

De momento não neva mas são visíveis minusculos flocos de vez em quando e a temperatura mantem-se baixa com apenas *2.9 ºc,* acredito que volte a nevar para a tarde mas sem acumular por aqui....Consigo ver de minha casa que no topo do monte Sta Justa ( em Valongo) existe uma ligeira mancha esbranquiçada...


----------



## DMartins (10 Jan 2010 às 13:04)

Por Guimarães parou agora de cair água-neve. Está a limpar o céu e vê-se boa acumulação na montanha da Penha a cerca de 600 mts de altitude.

*1.8º* agora


----------



## Trapalhadas (10 Jan 2010 às 13:12)

Ja faz mais de uma hora que não chove nem neva, mas a temperatura continua abaixo dos 3º ! Será que durante a tarde vem mais alguma coisa? O vento sopra com maior intensidade, o desconforto térmico é grande. Vamos esperar pela tarde....


----------



## ampa62 (10 Jan 2010 às 13:17)

Bom dia.

Por aqui sigo com 2,7ºC, 79% Humid. e chuva intensa.

Nevou de manhã entre as 10 e as 12, passando de uma fase mais intensa das 11.30 para chuva neve de seguida.

Sem acumulação a não ser na zona mais alta da freguesia (Serra de Arga) onde se vê acumulação pontual a partir dos 400m.


----------



## mirra (10 Jan 2010 às 13:18)

Trapalhadas disse:


> Ja faz mais de uma hora que não chove nem neva, mas a temperatura continua abaixo dos 3º ! Será que durante a tarde vem mais alguma coisa? O vento sopra com maior intensidade, o desconforto térmico é grande. Vamos esperar pela tarde....




O IM diz que sim... ouvi ha pouco na TV (mesmo nas zonas mais baixas). mas vale o que vale...
um previsão


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Jan 2010 às 13:18)

Isto não ata nem desata. 1.7ºC e nada de precipitação. Acredito que mais para a tarde veremos a temperatura subir um pouco pelo que era bom que chegasse alguma coisa rapidamente para ainda ser possível observar uns floquitos...


----------



## DMartins (10 Jan 2010 às 13:21)

Montanha Da Penha - Guimarães
Lá em cima há grande acumulação.
Pela foto não se consegue ter uma real percepção.


----------



## dgstorm (10 Jan 2010 às 13:21)

Cheguei agora do Sameiro... Bem, mas que espetaculo digno de se ver!
A temperatura era de 0ºC e nevava muito mesmo!

Mais logo colocarei fotos e videos!
Aqui por Vila Verde a temperatura é de 4ºC e cai meio agua meio gelo!


----------



## VerticalHorizon (10 Jan 2010 às 13:22)

Caraças... nunca mais volta a nevar!


----------



## Trapalhadas (10 Jan 2010 às 13:22)

Pois.... veremos....  Subi ao Monte da Virgem onde está a antena da RTP e lá nevava com intensidade, chegando a acumular um pouco. Depois fui até Avintes e realmente a temperatura no carro andou sempre pelo 1º tendo apanhado mais chuviscos do que neve, sendo que ha muito que realmente parou. Seria bom aproveitar o frio que está....


----------



## tugaafonso (10 Jan 2010 às 13:23)

por aqui n chove nem neva. Aguardemos o q a tarde nos reserva. O frio esse é imenso


----------



## mirra (10 Jan 2010 às 13:28)

João Dias disse:


> Isto não ata nem desata. 1.7ºC e nada de precipitação. Acredito que mais para a tarde veremos a temperatura subir um pouco pelo que era bom que chegasse alguma coisa rapidamente para ainda ser possível observar uns floquitos...



pelo menos a 850hpa sim, ligeiramente... já a 500hpa não e bem assim


----------



## Trapalhadas (10 Jan 2010 às 13:32)

O vento continua a aumentar a um ritmo consideravel e a temperatura não. O desconforto térmico deve rondar os -2/-3º


----------



## ampa62 (10 Jan 2010 às 13:50)

Por aqui sigo com 2,3ºC, 80% hum. chuva intensa, vento moderado.


----------



## ampa62 (10 Jan 2010 às 14:07)

Animem-se. O panorama está a melhorar por aqui. A chuva é intensa acompanhada de muito vento mas já se vêm uns flocos pelo meio


----------



## Nunotex (10 Jan 2010 às 14:14)

Boas! Aqui por Braga muito frio... Estou com 1,8 e com vento forte!


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2010 às 14:16)

Actualização:

Min: 4,7ºC
Max: 6,1ºC
actual: 5,1ºC


----------



## Sanctos (10 Jan 2010 às 14:22)

Voltinha matinal de BTT por S. Miguel O Anjo, Vilar de Luz e Covelas.
Pelas 9.30h começou a cair uns flocos muito pequenos, como que gotas congeladas. Foram aumentando de tamanho e intensidade até atingir o auge perto das 10.00h. Depois os flocos começaram a cair misturados com alguma/pouca chuva, sendo que por momentos aumentava a intensidade, e apenas caía flocos. A partir das 11.45h tudo que caia era chuva, e pouco depois cessou.

Sigo com 3.8º em casa, sendo que enquanto nevava o termómetro de um conta kms chegava por vezes perto dos 5º, outras vezes menos de 3º.
Espero que logo à noite no Dragão, se houver precipitação que seja sobre a forma de neve. Senão vou levar banho…


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2010 às 14:47)

Boa tarde

Neste momento não neva e caem alguns chuviscos. No entanto a *temperatura actual* é de apenas *1ºC*

O maior problema a meu ver é a temperatura a 850 hpa que sobe durante a tarde, mesmo que a temperatura a 2 mts se mantenha como está. Por isso é que nesta altura chuvisca e não neva. Por isso não sei se volta a neve.

Mas aquilo que caiu já foi bem interessante...o meu filho mais velho (quase 4 anos) dizia pelas 10.30h para irmos lá para fora fazer um boneco de neve - ele lembra-se perfeitamente do boneco que lhe fiz no ano passado. Mas o problema era que não acumulava nada.
Neste momento apenas alguma acumulação - mais à base de gelo - no relvado.


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2010 às 14:56)

Por aqui *3.1ºC* a máxima até ao momento foi de 3.4ºC

Espero que a precipitação volte..daqui a pouco vou ate ao monte


----------



## Nashville (10 Jan 2010 às 15:07)

vamos ter paciência.....

não sejam tão pessimistas, o frio está instalado para que continue a nevar....
certo por breves períodos...

mas já estou como o outro...
NÃO ATIREM JÁ, A TOALHA PARA O CHÃO......

visualizando o satélite vem aí mais precipitação....


cumps
Nashville


----------



## filipept (10 Jan 2010 às 15:08)

vinc7e disse:


> Por aqui *3.1ºC* a máxima até ao momento foi de 3.4ºC
> 
> Espero que a precipitação volte..daqui a pouco vou ate ao monte



Acabei agora de saber que está grande confusão lá para cima (Covide/geres/Vilarinho,etc). Também me informaram que estava a nevar muito, embora o radar da Corunha não esteja a apanhar nada.
Segundo os relatos a acumulação começa um pouco acima da vila de Terras de Bouro.


----------



## jose leça (10 Jan 2010 às 15:08)

5,7ºC de máxima atá agora.

Mínima de 2,9ºC


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2010 às 15:12)

filipept disse:


> Acabei agora de saber que está grande confusão lá para cima (Covide/geres/Vilarinho,etc). Também me informaram que estava a nevar muito, embora o radar da Corunha não esteja a apanhar nada.
> Segundo os relatos a acumulação começa um pouco acima da vila de Terras de Bouro.



É mais ou menos para esses lagos que vou 
até Brufe talvez..se conseguir chegar lá lol
se não o fico pelas zonas mais altas ainda em Vila Verde


----------



## Veterano (10 Jan 2010 às 15:17)

Interessantes relatos estes de neve na região do Porto, bem como da visão quase em simultâneo de porcos ciclistas.

  Haverá alguma relação causa-efeito? Mistérios da Natura
eza, talvez relacionados com o aquecimento global.

  Jogo de futebol sui-generis em que participei da parte da manhã, em Valadares, a 100 metros da praia. Vejamos:

 - das 9,30 às 10,00 horas, neve;

 - das 10,00 às 10,30 horas, água-neve;

 - das 10,30 às 11,00 horas, "freezing-rain".

 Tudo isto a uma temperatura que oscilou entre os 2º - 2,5º.

 Enfim, vicissitudes de quem habita regiões frias do nosso Globo.


----------



## dgstorm (10 Jan 2010 às 15:24)

vinc7e disse:


> É mais ou menos para esses lagos que vou
> até Brufe talvez..se conseguir chegar lá lol
> se não o fico pelas zonas mais altas ainda em Vila Verde



Na xeira tem neve!
Pra Brufe duvido mesmo que lá chegues 
Deve tar do pior para aqueles lados.


----------



## Nunotex (10 Jan 2010 às 15:34)

Agora que as nuvens estão mais altas vejo uma paisagem magnifica das serras aqui em volta. Tudo coberto de neve lindo!!


----------



## paricusa (10 Jan 2010 às 15:44)

Tou neste momento no alto da citanea de sanfins de ferreira a +-600m e estão cerca de 4cms de neve acumulada, e uma sensação térmica terrível devido ao vento. Espero pela neve em força, agora vai caindo uns flocos perdidos.


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Jan 2010 às 15:46)

Por aqui chuvisca com 2.5ºC...


----------



## paricusa (10 Jan 2010 às 15:46)

Começa a nevar com mais intensidade


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Jan 2010 às 15:59)

Veterano disse:


> Pelo Aviz 5,0º, se nevar aqui, a seguir vai aparecer um porco a andar de bicicleta.



E não é que apareceu mesmo?


----------



## irpsit (10 Jan 2010 às 16:21)

Espectacular nunca pensei que pudesse nevar no Porto e Maia.
Pessoal do Porto, coloquem fotos?

Foi mais ou menos neve do que há um ano?



paricusa disse:


> Começa a nevar com mais intensidade


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Jan 2010 às 16:34)

Pelo menos por aqui, a queda de neve foi durante menos tempo que o ano passado mas o período de pico de queda de neve foi tão ou mais espectacular que o do ano passado, pelo menos por aqui. Aliado ao vento a neve a cair fazia um efeito deslumbrante 

Fiquei foi com pena de não haver precipitação desde o meio dia e meio (à parte de um chuvisco durante 2 minutos), com a temperatura a rondar os 2-3ºC durante todo o dia poderíamos ter neve durante grande parte da tarde.


----------



## rogers (10 Jan 2010 às 16:44)

Neva em paços novamente mas misturado com água. Fui ao chinês comprar um termômetro de mercúrio que marca agora 1ºC, penso eu que seja a máxima do dia, Mas o Aristocrata ou O VerticalHorizon podem confirmar isso.


----------



## irpsit (10 Jan 2010 às 16:48)

A imagem do dia!
Se nevar no dia 11 de Janeiro de 2011, colocarei uma baleia azul a andar de bicicleta. (offtopic)
Coloquem fotos depois!



mr. phillip disse:


> E não é que apareceu mesmo?


----------



## Veterano (10 Jan 2010 às 16:52)

mr. phillip disse:


> E não é que apareceu mesmo?



  E ia acompanhado por uma amiga...


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2010 às 17:08)

dgstorm disse:


> Na xeira tem neve!
> Pra Brufe duvido mesmo que lá chegues
> Deve tar do pior para aqueles lados.



Pois..só consegui ir mesmo ate Aboim, ate cerca de 600m
nem a Mixões da serra cheguei.

Por aqui *3.3ºC* a máxima ate ao momento é de 3.6ºC


----------



## Minho (10 Jan 2010 às 17:16)

Contra as minhas expectativas e após ter chuviscado um pouco a essas 15:30, voltam a cair uns micro-flocos. 

Uma visão rara e única em toda a minha vida.... nuvens a vir de Sudoeste e uns flocos de neve a cair


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Jan 2010 às 17:20)

Minho disse:


> Contra as minhas expectativas e após ter chuviscado um pouco a essas 15:30, voltam a cair uns micro-flocos.
> 
> Uma visão rara e única em toda a minha vida.... nuvens a vir de Sudoeste e uns flocos de neve a cair
> 
> ...



De facto algo de inédito. Nunca contei que com um sistema frontal de SW pudesse nevar, apesar das baixas temperaturas. Já tantas vezes vi chover com 3-4ºC ou até menos que pensei que hoje fosse mais um desses dias. Pelos vistos estava enganado...

Por aqui sigo com 2.0ºC e um chuvisco finíssimo, provavelmente ainda terá algum gelo misturado mas estou com demasiado frio para ir lá fora investigar


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2010 às 17:22)

Por cá não visualizei mais neve desde as 14.30h. Já chuviscou (chuvisco fino a raiar neve) e o vento soprou moderado. Não sei se mais virá...

Para já a *Tactual é de 2,0ºC*
*Tmáx: 2,5ºC* (até ao momento)

Nas zonas mais altas de paços vê-se efectivamente acumulação...ainda são + de 200 mts de diferença.


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Jan 2010 às 17:29)

Já em jeito de resumo deste episódio, dá-me a ideia que foi mais "democrático" pelo menos às cotas mais baixas. Não houve acumulações como no ano passado no Minho e nas zonas interiores do distrito do Porto, mas nevou em locais onde no ano passado nem ocorrera, mais junto ao litoral, mesmo à cota 0.

Um dia para mais tarde recordar. Venha o 11 de Janeiro de 2011


----------



## DMartins (10 Jan 2010 às 17:47)

Pois é.
Depois de um dia passado a trabalhar, mas com contacto visual com a rua, deixo um desejo:
Que para a próxima esteja de folga 

Temperatura máxima de hoje:  *+3.8º*

Temperatura actual: *+3.3º*

De momento não chove, o vento sopra moderado e o céu está muito nublado.

Por vezes cai uma chuva miudinha, que aqui na Penha a 625mts de altitude é em forma de neve.


----------



## paricusa (10 Jan 2010 às 17:52)

irpsit disse:


> Espectacular nunca pensei que pudesse nevar no Porto e Maia.
> Pessoal do Porto, coloquem fotos?
> 
> Foi mais ou menos neve do que há um ano?



Ja estou de volta a casa depois da ida á citânia de sanfins de ferreira, quando vim embora ainda nevava mas misturada com gelo.

Em relação á quantidade de neve, o ano passado onde moro (Maia,Vilar de Luz) caiu uma maior quantidade e colou durante a manha, este ano a temperatura á superficie era superior e nao havia geada, por isso não colou e tambem nevou menos tempo e quantidade.

Em relação a fotos, tirei algumas com o telemovel na citânia, mas so amanhã vou ter o cabo comigo e posto algumas.


----------



## Lince (10 Jan 2010 às 18:05)

Dia gélido com temperaturas na ordem dos -3/-4º.
Queda de neve desde as 10 horas da manhã.
*Acumulação *de cerca de 10/12cm.
Neva em toda a freguesia desde a mesma hora com acumulações de cerca de 5cm nos locais de menor altitude (500m aproximadamente)


----------



## DMartins (10 Jan 2010 às 18:13)

Prognósticos para a noite??
Por aqui a temperatura sobe.
*3.7º* neste momento


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Jan 2010 às 18:19)

paricusa disse:


> Tou neste momento no alto da *citanea de sanfins de ferreira a +-600m*...



Efectivamente são 572 mts de altitude - é o ponto mais alto do concelho.
O outro ponto elevado do concelho fica aqui na minha freguesia e é o Monte do Pilar, tendo este 530 mts de altitude.
Desde o Monte do Pilar à Citânia de Sanfins distam cerca de 6 a 7 km, sempre na casa dos 500 mts de altitude.
O Monte do Pilar tem no seu cume a estação de radar nº 2 da Força Aérea Portuguesa, um parque de merendas e uma pequena capela com vistas deslumbrantes para o interior.
A Citânia de Sanfins é constituida por uma antiga cidade proto-romana (pré-histórica) pensando-se que viveriam lá cerca de 5000 habitantes no período aúreo dessa civilização. Tem também uma necrópole medieval precisamente na zona mais elevada. E tem uma vista fabulosa que abarca desde o oceano atlântico até serranias do norte, este e sul (Soajo, Amarela, Gerês, Cabreira, Alvão, Marão, Montemuro, Freita). Aconselho...
Aqui 2 imagens do Monte do Pilar









Aqui 2 imagens da Citânia de Sanfins








--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Continuam os aguaceiros fracos (tipo chuvisco fino) e o vento é moderado. A humidade é substancialmente mais alta do que na parte da manhã - anda acima dos 80%. *Tactual: 1,0ºC*


----------



## DMartins (10 Jan 2010 às 19:01)

Em pouco tempo passamos dos *3.7º*, para os actuais *2.9º*


----------



## Veterano (10 Jan 2010 às 19:06)

Pelo Aviz sigo com 6,2º, céu encoberto e aguaceiros esporádicos.


----------



## DMartins (10 Jan 2010 às 19:09)

A cada aguaceiro fraco, um trambolhão na temperatura.

Actual: *+2.4º*


----------



## mirra (10 Jan 2010 às 19:29)

DMartins disse:


> A cada aguaceiro fraco, um trambolhão na temperatura.
> 
> Actual: *+2.4º*



só é pena ser aguaceiros...  :/


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2010 às 19:34)

mirra disse:


> só é pena ser aguaceiros...  :/




Só é pena ser chuva..queres tu dizer 
mesmo que fosse neve era um aguaceiro na mesma...

por aqui *3.6ºC*


----------



## mirra (10 Jan 2010 às 19:42)

vinc7e disse:


> Só é pena ser chuva..queres tu dizer
> mesmo que fosse neve era um aguaceiro na mesma...
> 
> por aqui *3.6ºC*



ou isso... vah venha de la as estrelinhas brancas para o pessoal dormir feliz da vida ...


----------



## frusko (10 Jan 2010 às 19:44)

boas sera que vira mais neve durante a noite amigos aqui por Fafe 1.8ºc


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2010 às 19:45)

Volto a ter a maxima do dia, com 6,1ºC neste momento. Será que sobe mais?


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Jan 2010 às 19:47)

Agora chove e vinha há pouco no carro com 2ºC. Não me parece que vá passar disto infelizmente, mesmo para Braga, Guimarães ou Paços de Ferreira. Aqui no litoral norte, e a acreditar pelos relatos do pessoal, o ar frio em altitude já terá sido varrido, apesar das baixas temperaturas à superfície. Fica no entanto o registo de uma manhã para recordar bem como mais uma temperatura máxima incrivelmente baixa.


----------



## H2O (10 Jan 2010 às 19:48)

Viana do Castelo
TA no centro da cidade-3,7ºC
Aguaceiros fracos.
Neve só pela manhã e nos arredores da cidade, acima dos 100/200m.


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Jan 2010 às 20:02)

Chuva intensa e 1.5ºC


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2010 às 20:57)

Pelo satélite parece que algo de interessante se dirige para cá..
vamos ver se nos traz algo


----------



## Gilmet (10 Jan 2010 às 21:25)

Por Canidelo, continua a chuva com *3,4ºC*.


Que dia fantástico!


----------



## Falkor (10 Jan 2010 às 21:26)

Boa noite

Depois de uma tarde a percorrer a Nacional 15 ate amarante, nos pontos acima dos 300m havia neve acumulada.

Temp 3.2ºC
Humidade 86%
Pressão 1017hpa
Vento 21kmh E
WindChill 0ºC


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2010 às 21:27)

Boas,

Afinal foi mesmo um “Domingo Gordo”.

Como aqui já foi dito, durante a manhã nevou bastante em Braga, principalmente no Sameiro.
No Bom Jesus acordei com alguma neve, mas durante a manhã chegou a nevar com muita intensidade, “nevou à Bragança”. 
Deixo aqui alguns registos do fim da manhã, altura em que já nevava menos, isto porque na altura que começou a nevar intensamente a única preocupação que tive foi levar o carro mais para baixo, pois durante a tarde tinha de me fazer à estrada.
Mas a neve deixou de cair ao início da tarde, dando lugar à chuva.
Pela sua raridade nestas paragens acho que devo colocar aqui estes registos

Braga, Bom Jesus, 2010-01-10














Que bela manhã esta, por Braga


----------



## Raposinha (10 Jan 2010 às 21:29)

Olá,

Voltou a chuva gelada, no termómetro sigo com 3.9ºC, pode ser que ainda se vejam alguns flocos por aqui!


----------



## Z13 (10 Jan 2010 às 21:37)

Belas imagens de Braga!!


----------



## Stinger (10 Jan 2010 às 21:39)

Será que cairá neve de madrugada?? hoje so acordei ao meio dia e nao vi neve nenhuma so chuva mesmo


----------



## PAIM2010 (10 Jan 2010 às 21:44)

Alguem pode mim dizer se sabe de algum satelite...


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2010 às 21:46)

PAIM2010 disse:


> Alguem pode mim dizer se sabe de algum satelite...



Podes ver *Aqui*


----------



## Dan (10 Jan 2010 às 21:48)

Bons registos


----------



## PAIM2010 (10 Jan 2010 às 21:57)

pelo que vejo podemos ter neve novamente em cotas baixas ,obá


----------



## Stinger (10 Jan 2010 às 22:00)

Venha ela  é muito improvavel mas pronto.... grandes invernos estes quem diria 2 anos seguidos com neve no porto


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2010 às 22:03)

O problema é que se uma pessoa piscar os olhos nem a vê. Eu só soube nas notícias do meio dia. Podia ter caido durante mais tempo


----------



## irpsit (10 Jan 2010 às 22:15)

Mais ninguém tem relatos de neve ou água-neve no Porto ou Braga, esta noite?
Só chuva?



PAIM2010 disse:


> pelo que vejo podemos ter neve novamente em cotas baixas ,obá


----------



## Trapalhadas (10 Jan 2010 às 22:19)

Não.... tem caído alguns aguaceiros mas de chuva, apesar da temperatura continuar baixa


----------



## Skizzo (10 Jan 2010 às 22:19)

pelo menos aqui, nada desde manhã. Precipitação foi pouca, e sob forma de chuva.


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Jan 2010 às 22:23)

Por aqui 1.2ºC e tudo o que cai é chuva. Neste momento não chove, céu muito nublado.

O IM mete cota 200 para o distrito do Porto no final da noite e início da madrugada, mas não me parece possível tendo em conta o desenrolar da situação infelizmente...


----------



## Veterano (10 Jan 2010 às 22:24)

Boas fotos de Braga, Brigantia.


----------



## PAIM2010 (10 Jan 2010 às 22:25)

aqui ta caindo uns aguaceiros e um pouco de neve ....mais uma vez o IM se enganou nos alertas....


----------



## white_wolf (10 Jan 2010 às 22:27)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Janeiro 2010*

Vila Nova de Gaia.

Vento Fraco.
Céu Muito Nublado
2ºc


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Jan 2010 às 22:46)

Domingo gordo de encantos, emoções e aventuras mil.
Quando vi de manhã os flocos a precipitarem por aqui ( 80 m) 
constatei logo, que hoje seria dia em grande ,para ver  nevar.
Mais do que ver neve,  adoro ver nevar.







[/URL]

[/IMG]
(estrada Fafe-Cabeceiras)

E meti-me à estrada , interior dentro, metros acima.
E nem foi preciso ir muito longe.
Passeei-me   o dia todo pelos 450 metros ,descia aos 300, subia aos 600  e
ziguezagueei pela Lixa , por  Felgueiras , Fafe ,Cabeceiras de Basto ,
muitas horas a nevar , com  acumulação a partir dos 350/ 400 metros.
Trânsito muito difícil de Fafe para Cabeceiras com um nevão incrível por volta 
das 12,30 h que cortou por algum tempo a estrada.
Grande dia 10.
Memorável e admirável domingo este. 
Que dizer mais?






[/URL]

[/IMG]
( vista da velhinha estrada Amarante-Porto, na Lixa)

Venham mais cinco ( Domingos destes)...


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2010 às 22:50)

E podem ser já os proximos 5 domingos 

Belas fotos


----------



## Brigantia (10 Jan 2010 às 22:54)

nimboestrato disse:


> Domingo gordo de encantos, emoções e aventuras mil.
> Quando vi de manhã os flocos a precipitarem por aqui ( 80 m)
> constatei logo, que hoje seria dia em grande ,para ver  nevar.
> Mais do que ver neve,  adoro ver nevar.
> ...




Boa e saudável aventura.Muito bons registos
Venham mais cinco


----------



## PAIM2010 (10 Jan 2010 às 22:56)

temperatura max do dia 4.8  começou  a cair uns pequenos flocos....vou começar  a tirar fotos...


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Jan 2010 às 22:57)

Do céu cai qualquer coisa que vem ao sabor do vento, parecem-me flocos pequeníssimos. Se a precipitação aumentar um pouco dará para tirar a dúvida 

1.5ºC.


----------



## djalminha (10 Jan 2010 às 23:00)

Viva... Por aqui sigo com 3,7º, com uma max hoje de 5º e min 2,7º. Espero q ainda haja alguma surpresa reservada para esta madrugada


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2010 às 23:01)

Será que vamos ter agora o 2º round? 

incrível ainda haver registos de neve a cotas baixas um pouco por todo o pais
com a temperatura a 850hpa já bem positiva.


----------



## PAIM2010 (10 Jan 2010 às 23:11)

estava certo no que imaginava agora tenho certeza que é mesmo neve, mas ta com pouca intensidade....obá


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Jan 2010 às 23:12)

Acho que não haverá precipitação para isso pelo menos para a nossa região 

As "partículas esvoaçantes" continuam a cair, mas agora com ainda menos intensidade. Só olhando para os candeeiros da rua se conseguem descortinar. Provavelmente não passará disto.


----------



## nimboestrato (10 Jan 2010 às 23:17)

Da Lixa , com a docura do branco







[/URL]

[/IMG]







[/URL]

[/IMG]

E até as árvores estranharam esta água  branca que aos seus troncos
se agarrava.






[/URL]

[/IMG]

Venham mais cinco dias assim...( este Inverno) de
abraços às árvores e às emoções...

E por aqui ,ainda muito frio (4,6º) e alguns pingos de chuva gelada...


----------



## Snifa (10 Jan 2010 às 23:21)

Boas noites, 

Dados actuais:

Temp: 3.7ºc ( máxima de *4.0 ºc*)

Vento: ESE: 20Km/h

Humidade:77%

Pressão 1009.2 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde 0 horas *2.8 mm*

Algumas fotos tiradas esta tarde na Citânia de Sanfins a 35 Km do Porto, bastante acumulação de neve e na zona de Paços de Ferreira muitos telhados e ruas brancas...inclusive nas beiras da auto estrada a 20 Km do Porto havia vestígios de neve acumulada...


----------



## Sanctos (10 Jan 2010 às 23:29)

Relato multimédia de uma manhã de BTT e neve:
[ame="http://www.vimeo.com/8651108"]http://www.vimeo.com/8651108[/ame]


----------



## PAIM2010 (10 Jan 2010 às 23:32)

como é possivel aqui estar nevando e a temperatura ta nos 4,0 como é posssivel alguém pode mim explicar?


----------



## vinc7e (10 Jan 2010 às 23:37)

Sanctos disse:


> Relato multimédia de uma manhã de BTT e neve:
> http://www.vimeo.com/8651108



Bom vídeo


----------



## lux_porto (10 Jan 2010 às 23:41)

Hoje 23:32
PAIM2010 	
Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Janeiro 2010
como é possivel aqui estar nevando e a temperatura ta nos 4,0 como é posssivel alguém pode mim explicar? 


aqui pela foz só chuva. tu em que zona do porto moras? já tou à espera que a temperatura desca


----------



## PAIM2010 (10 Jan 2010 às 23:45)

se tu moras na foz , nao deves estar em casa para dizer que aqui nao estar nevando, estava a 20 minutos atrás....
mas vou ver e digo te...


----------



## AnDré (10 Jan 2010 às 23:47)

PAIM2010 disse:


> como é possivel aqui estar nevando e a temperatura ta nos 4,0 como é posssivel alguém pode mim explicar?



 Formação de Neve, Cálculo Cota e Temperaturas


----------



## JoãoDias (10 Jan 2010 às 23:52)

Neste momento caem pedras de gelo minúsculas, parecidas ao que caiu na noite de 20 de Dezembro.


----------



## lux_porto (10 Jan 2010 às 23:58)

continua igual, só vejo chuva


----------



## Trapalhadas (11 Jan 2010 às 00:00)

Por aqui também ja começou a chover, miudinha certinha mas é mesmo só isso. Se em Avintes não neva, por aqui duvido que chegue a Água-Neve esta noite....


----------



## JoãoDias (11 Jan 2010 às 00:03)

Por aqui não passa das pedrinhas minúsculas de gelo que fazem um barulho peculiar a cair.


----------



## Skizzo (11 Jan 2010 às 00:03)

Por aqui nem chuva cai. Temperatura nos 5,9ºC


----------



## Trapalhadas (11 Jan 2010 às 00:06)

Confirmo João, misturado caem algumas com a chuva. Ja aconteceu dia 20 de Dezembro como dizes, pouco molham e saltam quando caem. São bocadinhos minusculos de gelo


----------



## PAIM2010 (11 Jan 2010 às 00:49)

começou a cair uns pequenos chuviscos , que parece neve mas eles sao visiveis a beira das lampadas...oque serar isto, foi após o céu  fica limpo ...e depois voltou a ficar muito nublado...


----------



## PAIM2010 (11 Jan 2010 às 00:56)

como anda o tempo por ai? principalmente no douro litoral?


----------



## Veterano (11 Jan 2010 às 09:03)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu encoberto, com 6,3º, vento fraco.


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jan 2010 às 09:59)

Veterano disse:


> Bom dia. Manhã de céu encoberto, com 6,3º, vento fraco.


Confirmo o *céu encoberto*. A *temperatura* é agora de *3,0ºC*.
*Tmín: 1,0ºC*

Ai...saudades da neve!


----------



## djalminha (11 Jan 2010 às 10:02)

Por VLG sigo com 6,3º e o céu encoberto .


----------



## vinc7e (11 Jan 2010 às 10:49)

Bom dia,

hoje registei uma mínima de *2.0ºC* neste
momento sigo com *7.2ºC*

tou a ver que esta semana meteorológica vai ser muito deprimente 
já estou um bocadinho farto de chuva


----------



## Veterano (11 Jan 2010 às 19:10)

Na ressaca da neve, registo agora 10,1º, com céu muito nublado. Não choveu, o sol ainda fez a sua presença. 

 Hoje foi dia de transição, para amanhã chuva forte.

 Que chova no Inverno...


----------



## vinc7e (11 Jan 2010 às 19:10)

Este tópico anda deserto hoje...

Por aqui registei uma máxima de 11.0ºC, neste momento
sigo com *8.1ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (11 Jan 2010 às 21:24)

vinc7e disse:


> Este tópico anda deserto hoje...
> [/B]



Foram todos ver a neve...eu também fui!
O Marão estava deslumbrante, principalmente a vertente para Vila Real.

*Tmín: 1,0ºC
Tmáx: 9,0ºC
*


----------



## jose leça (11 Jan 2010 às 21:25)

Boa noite.

Registei uma máxima de 12,4ºC, quase 7ºC a mais do que ontem. Sentia-se bem a diferença ao andar na rua.

Sigo com 10,3ºC


----------



## Minho (11 Jan 2010 às 21:27)

Ontem bati a máxima mais baixa (anterior de 09-01-2009) desde que tenho a estação meteorológica em funcionamento (Outubro-2007) com 2.6ºC.

O dia de hoje foi de recuperação das temperaturas e de transição para o próximo evento que se avizinha


----------



## migmor (11 Jan 2010 às 21:29)

Boa noite

Temp= 7,7ºC
Humidade= 65%
Pressão= 1015hpa
Vento= 0,7Kmh NE
Precipitação=0,0mm

E agora que venha a chuva


----------



## lmviana (11 Jan 2010 às 22:07)

Boa noite pessoal!! 

Pois é, ontem por ca houve neve mas no vale onde estou nem dava para acumular, so a via no topo dos montes, mas já deu para ficar contente :P

Por ca neste momento Chuvisca e 

Temp: 6.6º
Humidade: 84%
precipitação: 0.0 (Para ja...)


----------



## PAIM2010 (11 Jan 2010 às 22:18)

Daqui  uns dias   vamos ter  mais uma vaga de frio ,, há uma massa polar que estar atravessando toda a Europa e poderar chegar a Portugal ...  e poderar ser pior do que a que tivemos nos ultimos dias...esperar para ver...


----------



## vinc7e (11 Jan 2010 às 22:20)

Aristocrata disse:


> Foram todos ver a neve...eu também fui!
> O Marão estava deslumbrante, principalmente a vertente para Vila Real.
> 
> *Tmín: 1,0ºC
> ...




Eu também fui 
andei pelos lados do Gerês, curioso que encontrei maiores
acumulações em zonas a 500/600 (Campo do Geres, Vilarinho das Furnas etc) 
do que em certos locais a 800m talvez a menor exposição ao sol 
tenha ajudado a preservar mais a neve...
Amanha a esta hora provavelmente já não haverá nenhuma.


----------



## vinc7e (11 Jan 2010 às 22:24)

Minho disse:


> Ontem bati a máxima mais baixa (anterior de 09-01-2009) desde que tenho a estação meteorológica em funcionamento (Outubro-2007) com 2.6ºC.
> 
> O dia de hoje foi de recuperação das temperaturas e de transição para o próximo evento que se avizinha



A minha máxima foi *3.9ºC* uma décima mais do que 
em 9 de Janeiro do ano passado..são de longe as duas máximas 
mais baixas desde que faço registos.


----------



## Snifa (11 Jan 2010 às 23:30)

Boas noites, 

Dados actuais.

Temp 11.2 ºc ( máxima do dia ) ( mínima *3.7ºc *)

Vento S : 28Km/h

Humidade:93%

Pressão 1016.3 hpa ( a descer)

Precipitação: 0 mm

Pelo satélite e modelos parece que a frente de amanhã vai ser bastante activa...


----------



## jpmartins (11 Jan 2010 às 23:43)

Boa noite
Por aqui ainda tudo calmo,já chuviscou, mas nada a ter em consideração.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado.
T.actual 9.2ºC

Também acho o mesmo Snifa


----------



## djalminha (12 Jan 2010 às 00:07)

Boas noites.
Por aqui sigo com 11º para já nada de especial se tem passado, apesar de já se sentir algum aumento na intensidade do vento. Aguardemos pela chegada da frente que pelo que tenho observado será bastante activa e poderá provocar algumas situações desagradáveis.


----------



## vinc7e (12 Jan 2010 às 00:09)

Boas,

por aqui *9.9ºC* e a subir,
a precipitação deve estar mesmo a chegar.


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Jan 2010 às 02:48)

Por aqui,  já nos 13º. Mais 10º   que,  os à volta dos  3º,  em que  esta região permaneceu bastas horas, dia e noite...horas a fio.( máxima histórica  de 4,8º)
O vento Leste parou. Depois de breve acalmia ,claro que já sopra agora o sul , moderado.E já chove, Por enquanto, fraco. 
Mais precipitações a caminho. 
Há 3 meses ,aqui, na região,nem sequer há um, noutras, 
 chamar-lhe-íamos  precipitações generosas.
Agora , mais preocupações a caminho.
Entretanto, virá lá acalmia...


----------



## Snifa (12 Jan 2010 às 08:07)

Bons dias, 

muita chuva nesta noite e continua por vezes forte neste momento com um acumulado de *35.5 mm* desde as 0h

Vento:SSW:33 Km/h ( máximo até ao momento 64 Km/ de S)

Temp:11.6 ºc

Pressão: 1006.4 hpa

Humidade 98 %

Está tudo encharcado e algumas zonas alagadas...

A TV cabo não funciona..


----------



## migmor (12 Jan 2010 às 09:31)

Bom dia

Por aqui acumulei entre as 0:00h e as 9:00,* 30,00mm*


----------



## Vince (12 Jan 2010 às 09:53)

Parte da marginal de Gaia inundada



> Depois da neve, chegou a chuva forte, a várias regiões do país. A TSF acaba de apurar que, em Gaia, o rio Douro já galgou a margem. Para além de carros cheios de água, verificam-se cortes da corrente eléctrica e várias pessoas ficaram presas em elevadores
> 
> A chuva está a causar problemas em Vila Nova de Gaia. O rio Douro transbordou. Artur Mendes, dos Sapadores Bombeiros da cidade acaba de contar à TSF que já há estragos na marginal.
> 
> ...


----------



## nimboestrato (12 Jan 2010 às 10:37)

Mais uma noite de Inverno,com muita chuva ( 37,2mm desde as 00h) e muito vento (rajada máxima de 87 km/h por volta  das 06,30 ).
Agora , tudo mais calmo .Uns pingos de chuva e vento fraco.
Amanhã haverá mais excessos...


----------



## vinc7e (12 Jan 2010 às 12:37)

Bom dia,

muita chuva também por aqui,
a temperatura essa está bastante amena *11.3ºC*

Neste momento começa a intensificar-se novamente a chuva


----------



## Raposinha (12 Jan 2010 às 12:42)

Aqui por Gaia, a Avenida da República está cortada no sentido ascendente entre General Torres e a Câmara.

O vento forte arrancou paineis laterais de isolamento a um prédio (chapas metálicas praí com 2m por 1m), mandou umas quantas para o chão e deixou mais uma série delas penduradas precáriamente.

Já la estão os bombeiros para colocar o resto no chão em segurança. O irónico é que foi um isolamento colocado a semana passada, virado para aquela rua nova que abriu no sábado...


----------



## JazCrazy (12 Jan 2010 às 13:13)

Bom Dia,

Aqui por Famalicão estão uns amenos 12,5º e tenho uma acumulação de 39,5mm desde as 00 horas.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jan 2010 às 15:06)

Boa tarde.
Mais uma noite\manhã invernosas, típicas dos "invernos de outrora" - ou típicas deste inverno que poderá ser um entre vários? Veremos, só o futuro o dirá...

Para já a salientar o *vento* que por períodos soprou *muito forte com rajadas* e a *precipitação* que até ao momento acumulou *52 mm*.

Novamente os rios vão por fora do seu leito normal - ocupam o seu leito de cheia natural que em vários troços se encontram afunilados\ocupados por construções ou aterros _"ilegais"_ (só em tribunal se comprovará isso)

Dados de temperatura até ao momento:
*Tmín: 5,0ºC
Tmáx: 12,0ºC
Tactual: 11,0ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jan 2010 às 18:52)

Boa noite.
A tarde tem sido marcada por *céu parcialmente nublado*, um ou outro *aguaceiro* esporádico e fraco (sem acumulação) e *vento fraco*

*Tactual: 8,0ºC*


----------



## vinc7e (12 Jan 2010 às 19:01)

Por aqui durante a tarde praticamente não choveu..
deu ate para sol espreitar durante algum tempo.

Neste momento sigo com *8.2ºC*


----------



## jpmartins (12 Jan 2010 às 19:07)

Boa noite
Dia marcado principalmente pela chuva persistente, por vezes forte, sobretudo durante a madrugada, até ou meio da manhã.
Neste momento céu muito nublado, mas não chove,

Precipitação acumulada:32.7mm
Temp. actual: 10.2ºC


----------



## migmor (12 Jan 2010 às 21:09)

Boa noite

Temp= 10,7ºC
Humidade= 86%
Pressão= 1012hpa
Vento= 0,7Kmh SE
Rajada máxima =48Km/h
Precipitação=40,5mm


----------



## vinc7e (12 Jan 2010 às 21:25)

A temperatura vai descendo lentamente..
sigo com *7.0ºC*


----------



## Snifa (12 Jan 2010 às 21:32)

Boas noites, 

dia marcado pela chuva por vezes forte ( torrencial mesmo por volta das 07:45 h) causando inúmeras inundações pela cidade. Durante a tarde a situação melhorou .

*Actual:
*
temp: 11.0ºc ( minima *10.6ºc*) ( máxima *12.6ºc*)

Vento WSW: 10Km/h ( rajada máxima 72 Km/h de SW )

Humidade: 73%

Pressão:1013.6 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0 horas : *46.7 mm*


----------



## Veterano (12 Jan 2010 às 21:36)

Boa noite. Registo 12,7º, tudo calmo depois de um início de manhã com muita chuva.


----------



## JazCrazy (12 Jan 2010 às 22:50)

Boa Noite 

Por Famalicão tudo calmo. Não chove.

Temperatura actual *8,7º*

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0 horas : *46,7mm*

Fiquem Bem


----------



## PAIM2010 (12 Jan 2010 às 23:39)

Serar que  a temperatura vai voltar a baixar, ou serar que nosso inverno ja acabou?


----------



## PauloJota (12 Jan 2010 às 23:44)

Por aqui tudo calmo.
Temp.12,1 ºC
Pressão 1011 hPa
Humidade 69%

O mais relevante de hoje - precipitação 116,5 mm


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jan 2010 às 01:01)

PauloJota disse:


> O mais relevante de hoje - precipitação 116,5 mm



*116 mm?!* Interessante. Concentrou-se na parte da noite\manhã ou da parte da tarde ainda houve precipitação muito forte?
Houve então algum fenómeno convectivo na tua zona. Nas outras partes da Cidade do Porto em que há relatos nem a metade chegou desse valor.


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Jan 2010 às 03:51)

PauloJota disse:


> O mais relevante de hoje - precipitação 116,5 mm



116,5 ???????????

Eh lá:
-das duas uma :- ou quem fez a medição estava lindo, estava.
Ou então, tens aí uma avaria técnica das grandes.
Vê lá se a corriges...

Mais chuva a caminho. Mais vento de permeio.
O que vale é esta noite como que ,"quase tropical" (12,8º),
depois de tanto frio sentido.
É pena a alguma chuva fraca, (0,1mm nas últimas 3 horas)  chata ,a frustrar qualquer tentativa de uma ida a uma esplanada ...


----------



## Veterano (13 Jan 2010 às 08:57)

Bom dia. A chuva instalou-se, de forma moderada a forte, céu cinzento e 12,1º. Pelo aspecto, vai ser um dia muito molhado.


----------



## vinc7e (13 Jan 2010 às 10:40)

Bom dia,

por aqui mínima de 6.2ºC,
neste momento *11.7ºC* e muita chuva


----------



## PauloJota (13 Jan 2010 às 10:43)

Aristocrata disse:


> *116 mm?!* Interessante. Concentrou-se na parte da noite\manhã ou da parte da tarde ainda houve precipitação muito forte?
> Houve então algum fenómeno convectivo na tua zona. Nas outras partes da Cidade do Porto em que há relatos nem a metade chegou desse valor.



Foi só até à parte da manhã, cerca das 11h00. Depois não choveu mais que se visse.


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jan 2010 às 11:08)

PauloJota,
Não sei se terás o valor errado...todos aqueles que estão próximos de ti relatam valores que não são nem metade desse valor que tens.
Já agora, no dia de hoje em que a precipitação poderá ser também forte verifica o pluviómetro para veres se não tens isso descalibrado e depois diz qualquer coisa.

Esta manhã surpreendeu-me pela chegada de precipitação forte; tudo levava a crer que viria mais tarde, lá para o início da tarde. Vento fraco.

A *precipitação* acumulada até ao momento é de *21,5 mm*.
*Tactual: 10,0ºC
Tmín: 7,0ºC*

Um bom dia

Edit (11.13h): o vento repentinamente passou a moderado, acalmou a chuva. E passou agora mesmo por cima de casa uma GAIVOTA - tempestade no mar? Anda tão longe da beira-mar (mais de 25 km em linha recta) que dá para estranhar...


----------



## GabKoost (13 Jan 2010 às 11:35)

Após 2 horas de chuva forte parece haver um interregno....

Mas deve ser breve pois a nebulosidade é fantasmagórica e nem se vêem os montes...

Campos completamente atolados de água, são já lagos, os numerosos ribeiros estão a transbordar e  as suas águas correm bravas e acastanhadas de tantos depósitos arrastarem com elas...

Conversa no posto médico de 2 velhotas a meu lado. Daquelas que nos dias de hoje, com este temporal, anda vão à rua de saia, meia pelo meio da perna, socos nos pés, lenço à cabeça e meias libras de Oiro como brincos:

- Cruuuuzes Maria, que tempo! Está mau para a lavoura!
- Nem me diga, meto-me em casa ao lume e nem saio de lá!
- Mas olhe que isso é do diabo! Tanta "àuga"...
- Ó, isso não é nada! Antigamente chovia assim uma semana inteira, e depois, mudava a lua, e chovia mais um mês. Hoje é que estamos mal habituados! 
- Pois é, pois é D. Maria... Antigamente é que era...


----------



## Lousano (13 Jan 2010 às 12:57)

A estação do IMN de Pedras Rubras registou 20,6º às 12H00.
Deve estar com anómalias.


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Jan 2010 às 13:10)

Aristocrata disse:


> PauloJota,
> Não sei se terás o valor errado...



Não sabes??? 
Estás  a ser simpático para o Paulo Jota.
É óbvio que aqueles 116mm não correspondem à realidade.
Cada um pode colocar aqui os valores que quiser.
É tudo uma questão de credibilidade.
Se queremos que este forum mantenha os actuais parâmetros 
de seriedade e credibilidade que possui, temos que corrigir ,denunciar
estes valores absolutamente  fora da realidade.
Não será assim?

Depois de mais 13,8 mm entre as 06 e as 12 h,
venha de lá mais chuva abundante e vento forte.
Nada que este Inverno a gente não esteja habituado.


----------



## PauloJota (13 Jan 2010 às 13:21)

Aristocrata disse:


> PauloJota,
> Não sei se terás o valor errado...todos aqueles que estão próximos de ti relatam valores que não são nem metade desse valor que tens.
> Já agora, no dia de hoje em que a precipitação poderá ser também forte verifica o pluviómetro para veres se não tens isso descalibrado e depois diz qualquer coisa.
> 
> ...



Ontem de facto quando choveu, choveu de forma muito violenta, daí poder ter efectuado a medição por excesso.

Hoje, e até agora, tenho um registo de 32,7 mm.

Quando tiver oportunidade verifico a calibração do pluviómetro.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Jan 2010 às 14:39)

Lousano disse:


> A estação do IMN de Pedras Rubras registou 20,6º às 12H00.
> Deve estar com anómalias.



Agora já regista 21ºC! 
O Porto agora tem um clima quente! Ou então ligaram o ar condicionado junto da estação

Enfim erros, que deveriam ser rapidamente reparados


----------



## vegastar (13 Jan 2010 às 14:58)

Boa tarde,

Ontem foi um dia de bastante chuva, tendo caída 40mm.

Hoje já passaram  21mm pelo meu pluviómetro, mas parece que o grosso da precipitação será esta tarde (segundo o meteograma GFS das 06Z).

Sigo com 11.0ºC, quase sem vento, e a pressão nos 1003.3hPa (a descer).

Edit: Pelas 17:17 já vou com 34.5mm


----------



## ruka (13 Jan 2010 às 17:21)

boa tarde a todos...

por aqui o vento aumentou muito de intensidade nos últimos minutos, com rajadas muito fortes.

continua a chover


----------



## rogers (13 Jan 2010 às 17:41)

Aristocrata disse:


> PauloJota,
> Não sei se terás o valor errado...todos aqueles que estão próximos de ti relatam valores que não são nem metade desse valor que tens.
> Já agora, no dia de hoje em que a precipitação poderá ser também forte verifica o pluviómetro para veres se não tens isso descalibrado e depois diz qualquer coisa.
> 
> ...



Então não só sou eu! Não é a primeira vez Aristocrata, no inicio deste outono vi duas gaivotas perto da minha casa a sobrevoar!

Fiquei muito intrigado, mas estava um dia limpo.

Temp actual: 11ºC


----------



## DMartins (13 Jan 2010 às 17:55)

Boas.
Por Guimarães choveu moderado a forte toda a tarde. A manhã pouco melhor foi.
À pouco chovia forte, com as ruas a parecerem rios.
Já há inundações nas zonas baixas da Cidade, bem como o rio que passa no centro da mesma, já galgou as margens à muito.
Situação complicada e muito nessas zonas.
A acompanhar com atenção.

É cada chuvada que só visto...
Com pluviometro, punha muitos de vocês a duvidarem da minha palavra, pois certamente iria mostrar valores do dia de hoje absolutamente altos.

Quem é desta zona que confirme as minhas palavras...


----------



## Skizzo (13 Jan 2010 às 18:01)

Mais um dia miserável de chuva. Tempertura amena, nos 14,3ºC


----------



## ALV72 (13 Jan 2010 às 18:18)

DMartins disse:


> Boas.
> Por Guimarães choveu moderado a forte toda a tarde. A manhã pouco melhor foi.
> À pouco chovia forte, com as ruas a parecerem rios.
> Já há inundações nas zonas baixas da Cidade, bem como o rio que passa no centro da mesma, já galgou as margens à muito.
> ...




Então deve estar bom para o jogo de mais logo, em vez de jogarem futebol que joguem polo aquatico
Um abraço
Joao


----------



## DMartins (13 Jan 2010 às 18:26)

ALV72 disse:


> Então deve estar bom para o jogo de mais logo, em vez de jogarem futebol que joguem polo aquatico
> Um abraço
> Joao



Pois... 
Eu vou ver o jogo. Se houver...

Grande chuvada agora... Tá bonito. Então com vento...

A temperatura que à 30 minutos era de *11.2º*, é agora de *14.6º*.

*EDIT: É o dilúvio...*


----------



## Skizzo (13 Jan 2010 às 18:36)

Aqui subiu 1ºC no espaço de meia hora, agora 15,2ºC


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2010 às 18:40)

Boas tardes,

muita chuva continua e por vezes forte em especial durante a tarde acumulando até ao momento *37.8 mm*.

*Actual:
*
Temp:14.1ºc ( mínima *10.1ºc* ) ( máxima *14.2ºc*)

Vento:SSW: 43 Km/h ( máximo 79.7 Km/h de SW às 17:22h)

Humidade: 97%

Pressão: 999.1 hpa ( variação em 3 horas: -4.4 hpa)

Precipitação acumulada desde o dia 1/1/2010: *123.2 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jan 2010 às 19:21)

Boa noite.

Um dia marcado pela chuva. Mais um. Daqui a 30 anos os mais novos irão dizer: "No meu tempo é que era. O inverno era só chuva..."

De facto a *pluviosidade* é elevada e este foi mais um dia que ultrapassou a barreira dos 50 mm (até ao momento); levo neste momento um acumulado de *57,5 mm* desde as 00h. Não sei se haverá mais pois neste momento há uma acalmia, embora o vento sopre forte - por períodos foi muito forte com rajadas.

*Tactual: 12,5ºC *(máxima do dia)


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Jan 2010 às 19:29)

Durante todo o santo dia foi chuva, chuva e mais chuva (36,8 mm  das
06 às 18 horas ) .
Agora é o vento que sopra em rajadas :






[/URL][/IMG]
 ( máx . em Km/h das rajadas na última hora ( 18-19 h)

No top , lá está P.Rubras com 76 km/h ( para já).
E já aqui foi referido: subida da temperatura nas últimas 2 horas :
agora uns " tropicais" 16,1º...


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jan 2010 às 19:33)

nimboestrato disse:


> Não sabes???
> Estás  a ser simpático para o Paulo Jota.
> É óbvio que aqueles 116mm não correspondem à realidade.
> Cada um pode colocar aqui os valores que quiser.
> ...


Sem dúvida que tens razão e a credibilidade tem de ser uma bandeira deste fórum.
Mas sem provas não posso afirmar convictamente que os dados do PauloJota são falsos. Presumo que não são correctos até por aquilo que se passou perto dele com outros foristas.
Convinha era que o PauloJota verificasse a instalação do pluviómetro ou então calibrar o mesmo se isso for possível.
Paulo, por acaso o teu pluviómetro não tem nenhum telhado ou parede por perto, onde a chuva possa através de salpicos nessas superfícies cair no pluviómetro? Por vezes pode acontecer isso, principalmente com vento a acompanhar - um telhado a poucos metros daí com o vento a favor pode ajudar a explicar valores mais elevados.


----------



## Skizzo (13 Jan 2010 às 19:43)

Não pára de subir a temperatura, agora 16,3ºC.


----------



## vinc7e (13 Jan 2010 às 19:54)

Que diluvio aconteceu por aqui na ultima hora 
já não me lembro de ver chover desta forma


----------



## lmviana (13 Jan 2010 às 20:11)

Boas pessoal!

Isto realmente a vento e chuva para todos os gostos!!

A esta hora:

Temp: 13.2

Humidade: 99%

Precipitação: 61.0 (Desde as 0h)

vento de S-SW (A velocidade n coloco pq o anenometro, n esta bem instalado e por isso a velocidade n é real


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jan 2010 às 20:49)

Chuva e vento à discrição do freguês

Continua o vento forte\muito forte e a chuva por vezes forte.

Acumulei mais 6 mm o que perfaz um total de *63,5 mm* de *precipitação *até ao momento.


----------



## stormy (13 Jan 2010 às 20:52)

estranhos sao os 21.8º de pedras rubras..estará algum aviao a testar turbinas na placa e o jet a afectar a estação???


----------



## Minho (13 Jan 2010 às 21:47)

Em Melgaço registo desde as 00h até ao momento 30mm o que perfaz 102mm este mês. A máxima foi atingida às 19:42 com 13.8ºC. Neste momento 12.6ºC


----------



## migmor (13 Jan 2010 às 22:29)

Chuva e ventania...

Temp= 12,2ºC
Humidade= 87%
Pressão= 998hpa
Vento= 11,5Kmh NE
Rajada máxima =47,5Km/h
Precipitação=55,5mm


----------



## jpmartins (13 Jan 2010 às 23:13)

Boa noite
Muita chuva durante a tarde, com o final da tarde, inicio da noite veio o vento muito forte, tem sido impressionante. Estive quase duas horas sem luz, houve uma altura que as rajadas sucediam-se umas às outras sem grande espaço de tempo.
Neste moemnto está tudo um pouco mais calmo, as rajadas por vezes ainda chegam à casa dos 50km/h

Não tenho dados reais de precipitação, pois faltou a luz e não tinha pilhas na estação , mas que foi muita foi.


----------



## PAIM2010 (13 Jan 2010 às 23:19)

Boa noticia , para semana a temperatura volta  a despencar e  podemos até sonhar com a neve novamente....


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2010 às 23:26)

Que se passará com a EMA de Pedras Rubras ?







Às 22h com 22,1 ºC não é normal, mesmo com o mar relativamente quente nas últimas semanas, a água está a apenas 15 ºC. 

Não há fluxo que aparentemente justifique estes valores, mesmo à superfície.

E continua a subir a cada actualização; esperemos pela das 23h.


----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2010 às 23:33)

Boas noites, 

continua a chuva em geral fraca acumulando até ao momento *41.4 mm*

A evolução da precipitação na minha estação nas ultimas horas a intervalos de 5 minutos, a chuva mais forte ocorreu durante a tarde até às 17:40 h a partir daí chuva mais fraca:






*Actual:*

vento: SW: 48Km/h ( máximo nos últimos 5 minutos 60 Km/h de WSW)

Temp: 12.3ºc

Humidade: 98%

Pressão: 998.5 hpa

Chuva fraca puxada a vento forte...


----------



## Trapalhadas (13 Jan 2010 às 23:38)

Não é so a temperatura que parece estar errada em Pedras Rubras. Já repararam na húmidade relativa? 36,5% a chover com 20º de temperatura. Realmente estranho...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jan 2010 às 23:41)

Trapalhadas disse:


> Não é so a temperatura que parece estar errada em Pedras Rubras. Já repararam na húmidade relativa? 36,5% a chover com 20º de temperatura. Realmente estranho...



Mas isso é na actualização das 23h.

Amanhã voltarei a ver como anda a estação.


----------



## jpmartins (13 Jan 2010 às 23:43)

As rajadas chegam novamente à casa dos 70km/h (72.8km/h).
Esta bonito está

Temp.actual 13.2ºC


----------



## mirra (13 Jan 2010 às 23:43)

PAIM2010 disse:


> Boa noticia , para semana a temperatura volta  a despencar e  podemos até sonhar com a neve novamente....



onde viste isso?


----------



## PAIM2010 (13 Jan 2010 às 23:48)

se calhar deve estar mesmo certa pelo ou menos a temperatura, tem mais ou menos 3 horas passei por leça da palmeira e o temperatura do meu carro marcava 16,5


----------



## Aristocrata (13 Jan 2010 às 23:49)

Boa noite.

Resumo do dia:
- Chuva por vezes forte entre o final da madrugada e meio da manhã e meio da tarde e início da noite, com curtos períodos de chuva intensa nestes 2 momentos.
- Vento fraco a moderado que a meio da manhã passou para moderado a forte e ao fim da tarde forte a muito forte.
*- PrecTotal: 69,5 mm
- Tmín: 7,0ºC
- Tmáx: 12,5ºC
- Tactual: 10,5ºC*
- Mantêm-se a chuva fraca a moderada e vento moderado a forte com rajadas​


----------



## nimboestrato (13 Jan 2010 às 23:57)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Que se passará com a EMA de Pedras Rubras ?



É óbvio que é avaria da EMA.
Se os dados já não deveriam constar nos mapas gerais?
-Isso já é outra história...

Por aqui, sente-se já no ar , um abrandamento dos rigores,
ainda que , por vezes o vento ,sopre forte.A chuva é já escassa.
14,2º , ou à volta disso, nunca os disparatados vinte e tais, anunciados oficialmente.


----------



## Raposinha (14 Jan 2010 às 01:29)

Olá,

Noite muito muito ventosa, tudo abana e se agita.
O aeroporto reporta rajadas de 43 nós, aprox. 82 km/h.


----------



## ruka (14 Jan 2010 às 01:46)

de facto rajadas muito fortes... ouvem-se coisas a partir lá fora


----------



## PauloJota (14 Jan 2010 às 08:44)

Vento muio forte durante a madrugada.
Às 7h30, chuva forte


----------



## Veterano (14 Jan 2010 às 09:01)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu encoberto, com aguaceiros moderados, por vezes o céu azul vai aparecendo. Registo 9,7º.

  Ontem de tarde, no trajecto Porto-Celorico de Basto, foi o dilúvio, todas as ribeiras fora do leito, campos inundados, lençóis de água nas estradas.


----------



## Trapalhadas (14 Jan 2010 às 12:18)

Ontem de madrugada enquanto  escreviam aqui que ouviam coisas la fora a partir e as rajadas eram fortes, eu estava debaixo do temporal a tentar perceber o estrondo que tinha ouvido e sentido sobre a casa. Resultado: parte do telhado do meu vizinho foi arrancado e atirado sobre a minha casa. Chapas, telhas e tijolo "burro" que estava sobre o telhado. 

Vento forte sempre existiu, mas adorava saber que rajada foi esta....


----------



## Trapalhadas (14 Jan 2010 às 12:21)

Se não estou em erro penso que eram 1 hora e 20 minutos da madrugada. Há mais relatos de estragos por Gaia/Porto?


----------



## Veterano (14 Jan 2010 às 12:37)

Finalmente mais céu azul do que nuvens, empurradas pelo vento noroeste.

  Que saudades de uma bela nortada.


----------



## vegastar (14 Jan 2010 às 12:37)

Bom dia,

Ontem contabilizei 48mm na minha estação.

Esta noite foi bastante ventosa, com uma rajada máxima de 69km/h. Até agora acumulei 8mm.

Sigo com 11.4ºC e 1014hPa.


----------



## JazCrazy (14 Jan 2010 às 13:13)

Bom Dia,

Finalmente o Sol Aparece a dar o ar da sua graça, depois do temporal de ontem.

Aqui em Famalicão registei:

51mm de chuva e a rajada máxima foi de 51,8 km/h.

Hoje já vou em 11,7mm de precipitação.

A temperatura está amena com uns 17,9º.

Fiquem bem.


----------



## Skizzo (14 Jan 2010 às 14:03)

Trapalhadas disse:


> Se não estou em erro penso que eram 1 hora e 20 minutos da madrugada. Há mais relatos de estragos por Gaia/Porto?



Sim, um pouco por todo o lado. Ruas inundadas ou distruidas cheias de buracos, condutas rebentadas criando autênticos lagos, garagens alagadas, enfim o caos do costume. Com mais chuva forte prevista nos próximos dias, isto vai ser de fugir.


----------



## vinc7e (14 Jan 2010 às 14:34)

Boa tarde,

por aqui hoje está tudo calmo 
temperatura nos *12.7ºC* e apenas *3.3mm* acumulados


----------



## vegastar (14 Jan 2010 às 14:40)

JazCrazy disse:


> Bom Dia,
> 
> Finalmente o Sol Aparece a dar o ar da sua graça, depois do temporal de ontem.
> 
> ...



17,9ºC? Isso são +5ºC do que estou a registar aqui na Trofa (10km de distância). Penso que poderás ter alguns problemas na localização do teu sensor de temperatura.

Por outro lado em Pedras Rubras estão 21.3ºC


----------



## Empire_Earth (14 Jan 2010 às 14:40)

Bom dia

"Trapalhadas" eu deitei-me por volta das 1 da manha e sim, estava um vendaval que lá vai. Se voaram telhados por esta zona, nao faço a mínima ideia. 
Aproveito para cumprimentar todos os membros deste fórum neste meu primeiro post e espero poder dar o meu contributo, apesar de não possuir nenhum instrumento de medição.

P.S. - Finalmente sol


----------



## MarioCabral (14 Jan 2010 às 15:50)

Boa Tarde,

É com apreço que me junto a esta comunidade, pois já há muito tempo que me interesso por estas coisas da meteorologia!

Aqui sigo com 11.6º, vento moderado, céu nublado mas parece-me que tão cedo não vai chover. Também depois do temporal de ontem


----------



## Aristocrata (14 Jan 2010 às 19:02)

Empire_Earth disse:


> Bom dia





MarioCabral disse:


> Boa Tarde,



Bem vindos Empire_Earth e MarioCabral. Mais gente por cá é sinónimo que este fórum começa a fazer parte da vida de muitos Portugueses.

Hoje o dia começou com chuva e vento fortes. A partir da manhã foi acalmando e agora está com céu pouco a parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.
*Tactual: 7,0ºC
Tmín: 6,5ºC
Tmáx: 12,0ºC*
*PrecTotal: 20 mm*​
Precipitação desde o dia 1: *211,5 mm*


----------



## blood4 (14 Jan 2010 às 19:27)

eu tambem fui para a cama por volta da 1 ja a passar
entao que vou a tentar dormir e ouço uma ventania que nao consegui resistir em ir ver á janela
foi,pelo menos aqui, a noite mais ventosa destas frentes que passaram
as rajadas andaram por volta dos 80km/h
absolutamente incrivel!apesar de nao ser nada de especial xD


----------



## vinc7e (14 Jan 2010 às 19:56)

Boas, 

hoje registei uma máxima de 13.2ºC
neste momento registo *7.2ºC*.
O céu esse está limpo...e cheio de estrelas


----------



## jpmartins (14 Jan 2010 às 23:04)

Boa noite
Que grande madrugada, o vento soprou por vezes muito forte, aguaceiros incríveis, excelente

Neste momento céu muito nublado, temp. actual 9.6ºC.

Precipitação desde as 00h: 25.3mm


----------



## Stinger (15 Jan 2010 às 00:02)

Tambem gostei muito da madrugada , a ventania que se fazia sentir fez com que os cabos de alta tensao se chocassem entre si e era um festival de claroes intensos e claro sempre sem luz


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jan 2010 às 00:17)

Boa noite.

Uma noite fria e húmida com névoa dispersa pelos vales.
*Tactual: 2,5ºC*


----------



## Veterano (15 Jan 2010 às 09:49)

Bom dia. Mais um dia cinzentão, com chuvisco e 10,4º.


----------



## PauloJota (15 Jan 2010 às 10:04)

Bom dia. Por aqui sigo com 9,8ºC e 68% de humidade.


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2010 às 10:30)

Bons dias, 

dados actuais.

temp: 9.5 ºc ( mínima *7.0ºc*)

Vento SW: 14Km/h

Humidade: 94%

Pressão:1020.4 hpa

Precipitação desde 0h: *0.3 mm* ( ontem acumulei *11.2 mm*)

Chuva fraca.


----------



## vinc7e (15 Jan 2010 às 13:13)

Boa tarde,

esta noite registei uma mínima de *4.2ºC*,
neste momento sigo com *10.7ºC*


----------



## meteo (15 Jan 2010 às 14:33)

Bem-vindos *Empire-Earth* e *Mário Cabral* !
Muitos e bons relatos ai pelo Litoral Norte.


----------



## vinc7e (15 Jan 2010 às 18:25)

Boas,

temperatura a desces, *9.3ºC* neste momento.
*3.1mm* acumulados.


----------



## Aristocrata (15 Jan 2010 às 19:44)

Boa noite.

Voltou a chuva, mas agora do tipo "morrinha, molha-tolhos, miudinha", ou mais comummente chuva fraca. Esta é do tipo que se entranha em tudo.
Deve de estar praí uma Humidade relativa "muito superior a 100%"

*Tmín: 3,0ºC* (pelas 00h)
*Tmáx: 9,5ºC
Tactual: 8,5ºC
Precipitação Acumulada: 7 mm*​
E já agora: No painel inicial do fórum falta o link para o seguimento meteorológico do litoral norte...discriminação





Eu quero escrever no sítio certo...eu exijo os meus deveres!


----------



## Veterano (15 Jan 2010 às 21:26)

Aristocrata disse:


> E já agora: No painel inicial do fórum falta o link para o seguimento meteorológico do litoral norte...discriminação



  Sem dúvida, amigo Aristocrata, é o chamado "roubo do tamanho de uma catedral".

  Será da humidade, que se entranhou nesta região? Sigo com 13,2º e está tudo molhado...


----------



## migmor (15 Jan 2010 às 21:41)

Boa noite

Por aqui chuva fraca com algumas rajadas fortes de vento.

T. actual=12,1ºC
Humidade=75%
Pressão=1019hpa

Precipitação acumulada=7,7mm


----------



## PauloJota (15 Jan 2010 às 23:38)

Boa noite. Por agora sigo com:
Temp. 13,1ºC
Humid. 76%
Preesão 1016 hPa
Ponto orvalho 8,9ºC


----------



## vinc7e (16 Jan 2010 às 01:05)

Também andei durante a tarde à procura do link...e nepia 

por aqui registo *12.6ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Jan 2010 às 01:35)

Aristocrata disse:


> E já agora: No painel inicial do fórum falta o link para o seguimento meteorológico do litoral norte...discriminação



Então ?  é apenas uma avaria técnica...
Se a Ema de P.Rubras andou a debitar 7º graus a mais,  ao longo de quase 48 horas,esta avaria, convenhamos , comparada, será  um sopro suave. Em breve, será reparada.
Mas haverá alguém interessado  nesta comunidade, em obstaculizar informações de outros? 
Todos queremos saber de tudo o que que se passa com  todos...

Por aqui , noite de céu encoberto de  nuvens com pressa,
algum vento, também com alguma pressa , chuva em trégua,
aragem amena (13,2º) .
e mais chuva a caminho...


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jan 2010 às 03:11)

nimboestrato disse:


> Então ?  é apenas uma avaria técnica...
> Se a Ema de P.Rubras andou a debitar 7º graus a mais,  ao longo de quase 48 horas,esta avaria, convenhamos , comparada, será  um sopro suave. Em breve, será reparada.
> *Mas haverá alguém interessado  nesta comunidade, em obstaculizar informações de outros?*
> Todos queremos saber de tudo o que que se passa com  todos...



É o sistema...será o apito _côr de rosa_?
São as *forças ocultas* que nos estão a tramar. Alguém está farto dos nossos relatos de chuva e quer calar esta mole imensa de meia dúzia de "gatos pingados" que aqui postam continuamente as suas medições desse elemento líquido que nos cai do céu...

A relatar para além da chuva (pouca nesta fase e esporádica) é o vento que faz companhia à noite. Já mais forte agora moderou o seu ímpeto, como que a abrir caminho à chuva que virá...

Boa noite


----------



## Veterano (16 Jan 2010 às 08:48)

Bom dia. Manhã de vendaval, chuva por vezes intensa, vento às rajadas, nevoeiro, temperatura nuns amenos 13,8º, mais um dia para ficar por casa.


----------



## vinc7e (16 Jan 2010 às 09:51)

Bom dia,

está um belo dia está...pra ficar na cama a dormir 

Registo um temperatura primaveril de *13.6ºC*
e *16mm* acumulados até ao momento.


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2010 às 10:33)

Bons dias, 

Noite de chuva acumulando até ao momento *23.2 mm*

Actual:

Vento: SW: 24Km/h ( máximo 54Km/h de SSW)

Temp: 14.3 ºc ( mínima *12.3ºc*)

Humidade: 97 %

Pressão: 1019.2 hpa

Chuva moderada contínua com nevoeiro cerrado..

Está tudo encharcado..


----------



## Trapalhadas (16 Jan 2010 às 12:53)

Sim por aqui temos muita chuva.... este Inverno está a ser por demais. É que se pelo menos estivesse frio, ou trovoada, naaa.... 
Já enjoa, temperaturas amenas, chuva, vento e uma humidade terrivel, tudo ensopado o dia todo.


----------



## nimboestrato (16 Jan 2010 às 13:48)

andres disse:


> Vocês aí, apanham muita chuva mesmo, á noite é pelos 20mm para cima...



Que havemos de fazer? 
Mais 21 mm das 06 às 12 h ( 24 mm das 00 às 12 h)...
E continua a chover de mansinho, mas certinho,  agora sem vento.
Não se pode fazer nada.
É levar com ela ,noite e dia, horas e dias a fio.
E de fio a pavio tudo está encharcado, saturado de tanta água.
Lá virão outros ciclos, outras roupagens
e ainda havemos de ver por aqui , preces à chuva...
Por ora , as  preces são, concerteza,  ao sol e ao azul
que de tanto arredios dos céus , já quase que nem nos lembramos
das suas texturas...


----------



## Veterano (16 Jan 2010 às 15:51)

Continuação do dia chuvoso, com temperaturas amenas (13,9º).

  O tópico "Litoral Norte" voltou ao seu lugar, rebocando todos os outros.


----------



## Aristocrata (16 Jan 2010 às 17:22)

Boa tarde.

Venha mais chuva que tanta falta ela faz. As goelas andam secas...o vinho está caro!

Até às 12.30h acumulei *45,5 mm* de *precipitação*.

_Já encomendei mais pipas para armazenar para aqueles anos secos..._


----------



## MarioCabral (16 Jan 2010 às 18:04)

O dia de hoje aqui mantém-se bastante chuvoso, contudo ao contrário do previsto durante as 12h e as 15h a chuva e o vento não foram assim tão fortes.

Neste momento sigo com 11.8ºC, vento fraco e chuva "miudinha". A humidade relativa deverá estar com valores altíssimos...


----------



## vinc7e (16 Jan 2010 às 18:27)

Boas,

por aqui *11.7ºC* e *32mm* acumulados


----------



## Veterano (16 Jan 2010 às 20:09)

Ainda com 13,2º, praticamente parou de chover e as nuvens parecem diminuir. A humidade continua muito elevada.


----------



## migmor (16 Jan 2010 às 20:49)

Finalmente a chuva deu-nos tréguas...até ver


T. actual=11,3ºC
Humidade=94%
Pressão=1023hpa

Precipitação acumulada=35,0mm


----------



## vinc7e (16 Jan 2010 às 21:43)

migmor disse:


> Finalmente a chuva deu-nos tréguas...até ver
> 
> 
> T. actual=11,3ºC
> ...



Saiu daí  e veio para aqui 
Começou agora a chover com mais intensidade.

A temperatura está nos *11.0ºC*


----------



## Snifa (16 Jan 2010 às 22:41)

Boas noites, 

dia marcado pela chuva a acumular até ao momento *35.2 mm*

Actual:

Vento: S 8 Km/h

Temp: 11.4ºc ( máxima *14.4 ºc*)

Humidade: 98%

Pressão: 1023.4 hpa

Chuva fraca neste momento..


----------



## PAIM2010 (16 Jan 2010 às 22:53)

quando vamos ter uma nova vaga de frio,,,, ja tenho saudades do frio


----------



## Veterano (16 Jan 2010 às 22:59)

PAIM2010 disse:


> quando vamos ter uma nova vaga de frio,,,, ja tenho saudades do frio



  Na run das 18z do GFS torna a aparecer uma vaga de frio e de neve, mas a esta distância...


----------



## trovoadas (16 Jan 2010 às 23:05)

Esse cantinho norte de Portugal continua-me a surpreender. 
Aqui no Algarve apesar de ter chovido muito em Dezembro e também já este mês houve uma situação com 70mm acumulados e o resto andou sempre nos 20-35mm, e estamos a falar de frentes com nível chuva forte, vento e trovoadas. Aí por cima uma frente destas que parece que não vale um "chavelho" deixa quase 40mm.
E o impressionante é que é com estas frentes que o Norte dá 10-0 ao restante território em termos de totais anuais.
Não estou de modo alguma a queixar-me só estou a referir uma situação que é de certo modo inquestionável essa é mesmo a terra da chuva


----------



## gaviaoreal (16 Jan 2010 às 23:45)

trovoadas disse:


> Esse cantinho norte de Portugal continua-me a surpreender.
> Aqui no Algarve apesar de ter chovido muito em Dezembro e também já este mês houve uma situação com 70mm acumulados e o resto andou sempre nos 20-35mm, e estamos a falar de frentes com nível chuva forte, vento e trovoadas. Aí por cima uma frente destas que parece que não vale um "chavelho" deixa quase 40mm.
> E o impressionante é que é com estas frentes que o Norte dá 10-0 ao restante território em termos de totais anuais.
> Não estou de modo alguma a queixar-me só estou a referir uma situação que é de certo modo inquestionável essa é mesmo a terra da chuva



Entre os vários factores existe a Barreira de Condensação!


----------



## Veterano (17 Jan 2010 às 07:24)

Bom dia. Registo 11,9º, continua tudo molhado, céu encoberto, mas pelo menos para já não chove.


----------



## vinc7e (17 Jan 2010 às 10:11)

Bim dia,


por aqui mínima de *9.1ºC*,
neste momento *11.9ºC*

e alguma chuva fraca.


----------



## AnDré (17 Jan 2010 às 14:40)

Em Canidelo, o João Soares vai com 2mm acumulados hoje, embora neste momento não chova por lá.

26mm acumulados ontem e mais de 800mm acumulados neste ano hidrológico.


----------



## Aristocrata (17 Jan 2010 às 16:19)

Boa tarde.

A novidade é que a chuva continua...tipo "molha-tolos". 
A humidade entranha-se por tudo. A minha garagem com a escorrência dos carros parece uma pista aquática. O desumidificador trabalha continuamente - ao menos vou aproveitando a água destilada que sai de lá para outras coisas (ferro de engomar, etc.) - porque nem tudo pode ser mau! Aproveita-se o que se pode.

Ontem "coleccionei" mais *54,5 mm de precipitação*. Hoje, e até ao momento, vou com *6 mm* acumulados (maioritariamente ao início da madrugada).

*Tactual: 11,0ºC*

Venha um pouco de sol que a gente agradece; depois que volte a senhora depressão já que o Fevereiro e o Março ainda são senhores de inverno.


----------



## nimboestrato (17 Jan 2010 às 18:04)

...Era uma vez, um domingo sem sol que se juntava a um sábado de chuva
que terminavam uma semana toda ela cinzenta e chuvosa que se sucedia  a um mês de Janeiro de Inverno sentido,que já tinha acontecido em Dezembro e que 
Novembro também não teria tido outro cariz...
Naquele tempo, os habitantes estavam preparados para viverem dias a fio,
sem sol e  sem o azul dos céus.
Naquele tempo, as populações  enfrentavam com maior naturalidade
as agruras do Clima...

Talvez comece já no próximo Domingo ( só ???) ,
outros capítulos, outras epopeias desta História 
e os povos deste Condado , sairão à rua para festejarem
o tão desejado regresso do sol...


----------



## MarioCabral (17 Jan 2010 às 21:23)

Por aqui tivemos um dia com pouca chuva, desde o meio da tarde que não chove, o vento é praticamente inexistente e a temperatura amena para a época. 

Sigo com 11.9ºC...

Venham uns dias de sol para ver se o tão desejado frio aperta e bate à porta


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Jan 2010 às 19:53)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia de chuva "de fio a pavio". Sempre fraca mas a ditar a sua presença.
Dias destes apelam o mais alegre dos homens a uma quase depressão tal é a obscuridade do dia. O cinzento assenhoria-se de tudo e nem a perspectiva de uns dias mais luminosos lá mais para a frente anima a alma - a não ser o facto do Benfica se recomendar nesta altura

A *precipitação* do dia vai nuns estonteantes *6 mm* até há cerca de 1 hora.
A *Tactual* é de *11,5ºC*
*Tmín: 8,0ºC*


----------



## Veterano (18 Jan 2010 às 22:41)

Sem dúvida um boring day, com chuva contínua mas miudinha, temperatura estagnada entre 12º e 13º, precisa-se algo para animar as hostes...


----------



## Snifa (18 Jan 2010 às 23:09)

Boas noites, 

dia de chuva fraca e persistente..

Actual:

temp: 13.6ºc ( mínima *11.0ºc*) ( máxima *13.9ºc*)

Vento: S :20 Km/h ( máximo 42 Km/h de S às 21:24 h)

Humidade: 97%

Pressão 1016.9 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0 horas: *8.9 mm*

Depois de um intervalo volta a chuva fraca neste momento..


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jan 2010 às 00:22)

Boa noite...

A chuva fraca continua; o desumidificador começa a dar sinais de exaustão tanta é a humidade entranhada nestes interiores.
O vento é fraco mas dá para sentir a sua presença.

Acumulei mais 3,5 mm o que perfaz um total do dia de *9,5 mm* de *precipitação*.


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Jan 2010 às 06:23)

Já começa a ser monótono este relatar constante de chuva.
Mais 5,4 mm desde as 00 horas , mais 6 horas praticamente sempre
a chover ( à media de 1mm por hora) e este cinzento ,pegajoso, 
horroroso , que não nos larga.
E o pior é que mais tempo "morrinhento" estará a caminho...
Ainda assim, Bom Dia para todos...


----------



## Veterano (19 Jan 2010 às 08:53)

Bom dia. Pouco se alterou em relação ao dia de ontem, céu encoberto, chuviscos, vento fraco de sudoeste e claro, 13,8º.


----------



## vinc7e (19 Jan 2010 às 11:59)

Bom dia,

por aqui mínima de 11.6ºC
neste momento *13.2ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (19 Jan 2010 às 12:31)

..."Alvíssaras ! Alvíssaras !
O S.Pedro jurou-me, que mal soasse uma badalada no relógio da Torre (dos Clérigos),ele , o Sol, entraria nesta sala...
( in " Que tempo tirano" filme português dos anos 40...)







[/URL][/IMG]

Tarde de Sol? Ou ainda lhe vai acontecer o mesmo que ao Vasco Santana
quando levou com o badalo na tola ?
E mesmo que ele consiga entrar , será de pouca dura.
Até sábado, muitas badaladas do  relógio da torre vão tocar a rebate por mais chuva...
Não chove há uma mão cheia, de horas. Já é obra...


----------



## MarioCabral (19 Jan 2010 às 16:34)

Estranho para uns, esperado para outros...hoje tivemos durante a manha e parte da tarde (até por volta das 16h) um pouco de sol...de pouca dura!

Vindas do mar enche-se novamente o céu de nuvens...amanha teremos chuva pelos vistos!

Salve-se que a partir deste fim de semana teremos uma diminuição acentuada da temperatura e o regresso do sol...programado até 3a feira pelo menos...
Podia vir uma chuva fresca depois a ver se tínhamos neve mais uma vez!

Sigo com 13,8ºC, vento fraco, céu totalmente encoberto...


----------



## VerticalHorizon (19 Jan 2010 às 21:32)

MarioCabral disse:


> Estranho para uns, esperado para outros...hoje tivemos durante a manha e parte da tarde (até por volta das 16h) um pouco de sol...de pouca dura!
> 
> Vindas do mar enche-se novamente o céu de nuvens...amanha teremos chuva pelos vistos!
> 
> ...



e que bem que soube esta tarde de sol!!
Conduzi com os vidros abertos... a luz do sol a bater no carro... estava morninho até... uns confortáveis 16ºC pelas 14h 
Já não se suporta "períodos de chuva"... ... 
Venha o sol ou a neve! está na hora de a chuva nos largar por uns valentes tempos (por favor! )


----------



## vinc7e (19 Jan 2010 às 22:11)

O sol foi mesmo de pouca dura...aqui já chove..e bem.

temperatura: *12.1ºC*


----------



## Veterano (19 Jan 2010 às 22:58)

Pelo Porto cai um chuvisco, depois de uma tarde de algum sol. Amenos 13,8º, já era tempo de maior amplitude térmica, senão a humidade nunca mais desaparece-.


----------



## Snifa (19 Jan 2010 às 22:58)

Boas noites, 

dia marcado por alguma chuva de madrugada, sol intercalando com nuvens de manhã e tarde, neste momento volta a chuva em geral fraca.

Actual:

Temp: 12.8ºc ( mínima *12.1ºc* ) ( máxima *15.1ºc*)

Vento SSW 21 Km/h ( máximo de 45Km/h de SW às 02: 31h)

Humidade: 94%

Pressão: 1020.0 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0 h *4.6 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (19 Jan 2010 às 22:59)

Boa noite.

A chuva foi e veio...já choveu e agora deverá voltar em poucos minutos.
A noite anterior trouxe-me* 9 mm* de *precipitação*. Mais se seguirá pelos vistos


----------



## jpmartins (20 Jan 2010 às 00:03)

Boa noite
Dia com céu muito nublado, alguns aguaceiros que renderam 5.1mm.
T.actual: 11.9ºC


----------



## Veterano (20 Jan 2010 às 09:46)

Bom dia. Manhã de algum sol, continua tudo encharcado, e 10,7º.


----------



## vinc7e (20 Jan 2010 às 11:45)

Bom dia,

hoje registei uma mínima de 6.3ºC,

neste momento: *12.4ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (21 Jan 2010 às 10:48)

E como há já uns 3 dias que nem faz sol, nem faz chuva,nem está frio nem calor,nem faz vento nem geada,nem nevoeiro nem  trovoada, nem  nada,
como o tempo está um verdadeiro deserto de ocorrências,
também este tópico passa por um período de agonia,
quase de coma induzido , que se agrava dia-a-dia.
Salvemos o tópico e façamos votos para que venha qualquer coisa: nem que seja o sol com o frio;
mas que  venha algo ,que isto assim ( tempo cinzento e parado) não tem graça nenhuma.


----------



## vinc7e (21 Jan 2010 às 11:07)

nimboestrato disse:


> E como há já uns 3 dias que nem faz sol, nem faz chuva,nem está frio nem calor,nem faz vento nem geada,nem nevoeiro nem  trovoada, nem  nada



Ontem por aqui fez algum nevoeiro 

Esta noite registei uma mínima de *7.1ºC*,
neste momento sigo com *12.1ºC*


----------



## Veterano (21 Jan 2010 às 11:16)

Continua o cinzento do céu, sem chuva, sem vento e 12,6º.


----------



## Trapalhadas (21 Jan 2010 às 20:57)

Realmente, animação por aqui é algo que deixou de existir, nada de especial, chuva esporádica, temperaturas amenas, algum vento.


----------



## vinc7e (21 Jan 2010 às 21:07)

Isto tá muito morto mesmo...

por aqui máxima de 15.2ºC, neste momento *12.7ºC* 
e alguma chuva fraca que cai desde o fim da tarde.


----------



## Snifa (21 Jan 2010 às 23:08)

Boas noites, 

dia marcado por céu nublado e alguma chuva a partir das 17:00 h


*Actual:*

Temp: 11.6ºc ( mínima *7.9ºc* ) ( máxima *13.6ºc*)

Vento SSE: 14Km/h

Humidade: 85%

Pressão:1020.8 hpa

Precipitação acumulada desde as 0 h até ao momento: *3.0mm*

Precipitação acumulada desde o dia 01 Janeiro 2010 : *202.4 mm*


----------



## Veterano (22 Jan 2010 às 08:47)

Bom dia. Para já, céu encoberto, chuvisco e 13,8º. O AA ainda cá não chegou.


----------



## nimboestrato (22 Jan 2010 às 18:04)

nimboestrato disse:


> ... como há já uns 3 dias que nem faz sol, nem faz chuva,nem está frio nem calor,nem faz vento nem geada,nem nevoeiro nem  trovoada, nem  nada...



E esta lenga-lenga de ontem ajusta-se  textualmente ao dia de hoje:
-Mais um dia sem sol , sem chuva (para ser rigoroso 0.3 mm nas últimas 24 horas),sem vento, sem trovoada, nem geada , sem nada e até os valores da temperatura estão englobados nesta monotonia gritante,já que  a amplitude diurna é baixíssima.( 15º as máximas, 11º as mínimas)
Mais um dia deserto de ocorrências que atravessam à nossa frente,
do qual não podemos escapar.
Há que resistir e reinventar outras ocorrências...


----------



## Veterano (23 Jan 2010 às 08:07)

Bom dia. Continuação do tempo morno, céu encoberto, vento fraco, esperando pela mudança...Temperatura nos 13,3º.


----------



## Falkor (23 Jan 2010 às 12:58)

Bons dias, depois de estar ausente por uns dias, voltei.

Temp actual 16.3ºC, céu nublado.


----------



## vinc7e (23 Jan 2010 às 14:30)

Boas,

por aqui mínima de 7.5ºC,
neste momento *14.4ºC*


----------



## frederico (23 Jan 2010 às 16:45)

Estou a ver uma boa célula para os lados de Alfena. Céu muito escuro... parece que está a chover bem para esses lados...


----------



## manchester (23 Jan 2010 às 16:49)

É o diluvio aqui por Ermesinde....


----------



## frederico (23 Jan 2010 às 16:51)

Acho que ouvi um trovão, alguém confirma?


----------



## frederico (23 Jan 2010 às 17:02)

Confirmo trovoada., Vi um relâmpago para os lados de Ermesinde, seguido de trovão.


----------



## migmor (23 Jan 2010 às 17:03)

Começou a chover


----------



## frederico (23 Jan 2010 às 17:12)

Chuva, Porto São João.


----------



## Veterano (23 Jan 2010 às 18:52)

Pelo Aviz, chove, mas de forma fraca.


----------



## vinc7e (23 Jan 2010 às 18:54)

Por aqui também chove 
temperatura *12.2ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (23 Jan 2010 às 19:15)

Sim. Vai chovendo .fraco mas persistente.
Como que um último estertor.
Acabado este período de chuva,
anunciado está o sol até onde a vista alcança.
Já a partir de amanhã.
Bom proveito...


----------



## Veterano (24 Jan 2010 às 08:36)

Bom dia, dorminhocos. Muito sol, para variar, toca a levantar, está um dia óptimo, com 10,2º!

  Aí vou eu...


----------



## Z13 (24 Jan 2010 às 09:45)

Veterano disse:


> Bom dia, dorminhocos. Muito sol, para variar, toca a levantar, está um dia óptimo, com 10,2º!
> 
> Aí vou eu...



Bom dia, Veterano!  Hoje o sol é para todos!


----------



## vinc7e (24 Jan 2010 às 10:03)

Bom dia 

que belo dia, muito sol
céu com um azul carregado
acho que até já vi uma andorinha


----------



## Veterano (24 Jan 2010 às 18:41)

Belo dia de sol, até deu para andar de t-shirt, máxima de 15,4º, agora 13,1º.


----------



## Snifa (24 Jan 2010 às 21:49)

Boas noites!

Dia marcado pelo sol de nascente a poente..

Actual:

Temp:9.4ºc( mínima *8.6ºc*) ( máxima *15.2ºc*)

Vento: NNE: 13 Km/h

Humidade:70 %

Pressão:1025.4 hpa

Precipitação 0 mm ( ontem acumulei mais 4.2 mm )

Precipitação acumulada desde o dia 1 Janeiro 2010 até ao momento: *206.5 mm*.

Um mês bem regado este, provavelmente ( e segundo os modelos ) não deverá chover mais por aqui até ao fim do mês.. e da maneira como os solos estão saturados ( alguns nem parecem campos de cultivo mas sim pântanos) é bom uma pausa na chuva.


----------



## Minho (24 Jan 2010 às 23:26)

Por Melgaço esteve agradável mas não dava para andar de t-shirt devido ao vento moderado de Norte/Nordeste.  De facto já fazia falta um dia assim...


----------



## Veterano (25 Jan 2010 às 08:47)

Bom dia. Manhã de sol, com algumas nuvens, vento fraco e 8,2º.


----------



## vinc7e (25 Jan 2010 às 10:28)

Bom dia,

manha com céu nublado 
temperatura *7.6ºC*


----------



## Veterano (25 Jan 2010 às 10:43)

Entretanto o céu encobriu e lá se foi o sol. A temperatura pouco subiu.


----------



## vinc7e (25 Jan 2010 às 11:38)

Veterano disse:


> Entretanto o céu encobriu e lá se foi o sol. A temperatura pouco subiu.



É por pouco tempo, por aqui a NE o céu já esta a ficar novamente
limpo.


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jan 2010 às 22:24)

Boa noite.

Desaparecido por uns dias regresso agora na companhia (ainda muito precoce) da *nova estação meteorológica oregon wmr200*. Para já ainda não instalada convenientemente pois só a recebi ontem. Ainda levarei uns bons dias a ter a estação no seu lugar, com as condições mínimas exigidas...mas lá chegará o dia!
Posso dizer que custou a chegar pois foi encomendada no dia 3 de Dezembro, mas contigências alheias a mim levaram os CTT expresso a reenviar o produto para a Alemanha e só agora foi reenviada para Portugal.

Passada a "choradeira" parece-me que numa 1ª impressão os meus valores de temperatura exterior irão ser inflacionados - durante cerca de 2 horas a temperatura interior da estação base e do sensor exterior que estava ao lado da primeira era bastante diferente, cerca de 2ºC superior no sensor externo...a humidade nos 2 aparelhos era igual.
Espero que não haja defeito no sensor externo - o facto é que junto a outro sensor digital interno de outra divisão da casa a diferença era a mesma...

Neste momento:
Tactual: 6,8ºC (oregon) - ainda a actualizar...
Tactual:  5,5ºC (sensor lidl)
Humid: 57%
Vento médio: 2.5 km\h 
*Tmín: 1,0ºC
Tmáx: 9,5ºC*​


----------



## migmor (25 Jan 2010 às 23:26)

Boa noite

Friooooo

Sigo com 3,0ºC e 67% h.r.


----------



## Snifa (25 Jan 2010 às 23:29)

Boas noites, 

Dia marcado por céu nublado de manhã e limpo na parte da tarde.

Actual:

temp: 6.9ºc ( mínima do dia) ( máxima *11.3ºc*)

Vento NE: 14 Km/h

Humidade: 68%

Pressão:1022.8 hpa

Precipitação 0 mm


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jan 2010 às 23:39)

*Actualização: *
Tactual: 5,3ºC (oregon)
Tactual: 5,0ºC (estação LIDL)
Humidade: 68%
Rajada máx: 11,8 km\h
Vento médio: 1,4 km\h​


----------



## nimboestrato (26 Jan 2010 às 02:31)

A Calmaria instalada.
Depois do experimentado neste Inverno de muitos eventos,
até estranhamos.
Mas que é isto?
Apenas céu quase limpo e algum frio (6,5º) e mais nada?
com promessa de continuidade e  longevidade?
Já não estava habituado a ir dormir assim tão descansado...
Mas amanhã ( hoje),  mais aguaceiros fracos que serão de neve 
acima dos 500 m no interior norte e centro ,estão previstos.
Oh diabo: Mas que raio de anticiclone és tu?


----------



## Veterano (26 Jan 2010 às 07:37)

Bom dia. Manhã com algumas nuvens, vento fraco e 7,2º.


----------



## Aristocrata (26 Jan 2010 às 11:04)

Bom dia.

O céu acordou vestido com um manto cinzento para leste\sudeste e sul. Ameaçador mas apenas para as zonas mais centristas e interiores deste país. Agora reina o azul do céu (não o das camisolas...)
O vento fraco fazia companhia tendo-se tornado moderado com o passar das horas, elevando a fasquia da sensação térmica ao seu limite mínimo da noite\manhã

*Tmín: 2,3ºC* (_oregon_)
*Tmín: 2,0ºC* (_sensor by LIDL_)
Aparentemente os valores são similares ao contrário do que previa...mas aguardo mais dias com outras condições (mesmo os efeitos da irradiação solar) para confirmar os dados. Vou tentar construir um RS decente.
A rajada máxima de vento durante a madrugada (até às 7h) foi de 18 km\h) - no entanto o sensor está a cerca de 1 mt do chão ( falta a escada para o colocar no telhado)


----------



## vinc7e (26 Jan 2010 às 12:02)

Bom dia,
mais um dia com muito sol por aqui 
a mínima foi de *-0.3ºC*
neste momento registo *10.9ºC*


----------



## Falkor (26 Jan 2010 às 14:50)

Boa tarde

Por aqui 14.0ºC


----------



## lmviana (26 Jan 2010 às 21:04)

Boa noite pessoal...

Esta calmaria traz sossego ao forum... a cerca de um mes passavamos cada segundo aqui metidos...

Bem depois de alguma ausencia aqui vao os dados actuais:

Temp: 6.6º
Humidade: 58%
Pressão: 1024 hpa


----------



## Minho (26 Jan 2010 às 21:29)

Gráfico das temperaturas em Melgaço nas últimas 48 horas. Padrão tipicamente anticiclónico...







O vento tem soprado com bastante intensidade levando a uma sensação térmica muito baixa. Na altura em que escrevo a mensagem estão 6.2ºC mas a sensação térmica é de -2ºC


----------



## Veterano (26 Jan 2010 às 21:55)

Noite calma, sem vento, com 10,2º.


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jan 2010 às 00:09)

Boa noite.
A calma impera para deleite daqueles que andavam fartos dos tumultos da chuva
Sabe sempre bem sentir o sol neste inverno, mesmo que seja por poucos dias...assim como sabe bem um ou outro dia de chuva em pleno verão para quebrar a monotonia.
Sentir o calor (ainda que pouco seja) na face numa esplanada ou numa caminhada recarrega as baterias de cada ser humano, nesta fase do ano. Fisiologicamente todos nós temos necessidade da luz solar para sintetizar vitamina D; o astro-rei dá-nos mais do que luz e calor
Aproveitemos pois estes dias que o inverno ainda nos trará mais emoções...

Actualização
*Tatual: 4,9ºC* (tem oscilado na última hora entre 3,1ºC e 4,9ºC)
*Hr: 61%
Vmédio: 3,6 km\h
Tmín: 1,5ºC
Tmáx: 12,0ºC*​


----------



## blood4 (27 Jan 2010 às 00:12)

Aristocrata disse:


> Boa noite.
> A calma impera para deleite daqueles que andavam fartos dos tumultos da chuva
> Sabe sempre bem sentir o sol neste inverno, mesmo que seja por poucos dias...assim como sabe bem um ou outro dia de chuva em pleno verão para quebrar a monotonia.
> Sentir o calor (ainda que pouco seja) na face numa esplanada ou numa caminhada recarrega as baterias de cada ser humano, nesta fase do ano. Fisiologicamente todos nós temos necessidade da luz solar para sintetizar vitamina D; o astro-rei dá-nos mais do que luz e calor
> ...



aristrocata tenho uma pequena duvida xD
nos precisamos sim da luz solar por causa da vitamina D
mas com as roupas vestidas como a apanhamos?
so na cara LOOOOOL


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jan 2010 às 01:02)

blood4 disse:


> aristrocata tenho uma pequena duvida xD
> nos precisamos sim da luz solar por causa da vitamina D
> mas com as roupas vestidas como a apanhamos?
> so na cara LOOOOOL



Eh, eh! Tens razão...mas o nosso organismo consegue mesmo assim sintetizar alguma vitamina D. E é de referir que é durante o verão (mesmo sem praia) que o nosso organismo produz mais - basta o sol entrar em contacto com a face, pescoço, mãos, braços. Obviamente que sempre sem excessos...
Em países como a Rússia, em que as horas de sol  no inverno são escassas, há programas desde há bastantes anos, em que as crianças são sujeitas a radiação artificial de infra-vermelhos precisamente para suprir uma deficiência crónica de vitamina D - associada à reduzida exposição durante este período.
Ao que parece a luz solar tem também implicações sobre o humor das pessoas - mas aqui não sei exactamente qual o mecanismo associado. Talvez estimule a produção de determinadas hormonas, mas...Nos países nórdicos as longas noites de inverno propiciam um elevado nº de suicídios.

O facto é que após invernos mais "obscuros", chuvosos, a primavera parece despertar as pessoas - todos nós sentimos um bem-estar com a vinda dos dias quentes e solarengos.

***fim do off-topic***

Actualização
*Tatual:* *5,7ºC*
* Hr:* *57%*
*Ponto de orvalho: - 2,0ºC*
*Vmédio:* *7,6 km\h*
*Winchill: 4,0ºC*​


----------



## Veterano (27 Jan 2010 às 07:31)

Bom dia. Manhã de céu limpo, com 6,4º, vento fraco.


----------



## Snifa (27 Jan 2010 às 17:56)

Boas tardes, 

dia de céu limpo, fresco e com algum vento.

Actual:

temp: 10.7 ºc ( mínima *4.5ºc* ) ( máxima *11.3 ºc*)

Vento: NE: 24Km/h ( máximo até ao momento 44 Km/h de ENE )

Humidade: 37 %

Pressão: 1021.1 hpa

Precipitação : 0 mm


----------



## Aristocrata (27 Jan 2010 às 18:38)

Boa noite.

Mais um dia de sol (mais 1!) - estou a brincar

Céu pouco nublado (uma ou outra pequena nuvem) e vento fraco a ligeiramente moderado de E\NE.

Dados Oregon:
*Tactual: 7,4ºC
Hr: 44%
Tmín: 0,9ºC
Tmáx: 14,8ºC* (claramente a faltar o _*radiation shield*_)​
Dados sensor _Lidl_:
*Tactual: 6,5ºC
Tmín: 0,0ºC
Tmáx: 10,0ºC*​
Os dados não são muito comparáveis entre os 2 sensores no que a temperaturas diz respeito. O da _Oregon_ está a 1 mt de altura em pleno relvado e o do _Lidl_ está a 5 cm da parede voltada a NE, a cerca de 1,5 mts de altura.


----------



## jpmartins (27 Jan 2010 às 19:05)

Boa noite
Depois de alguns dias sem dar notícias, estou de volta
Dia com céu basicamente limpo, o vento durante a noite soprou moderado a forte (52.7km/h), neste momento já se faz sentir um aumento novamente.

Temp. actual 7.9ºC
Tmin. 5.0ºC


----------



## vinc7e (27 Jan 2010 às 20:16)

Boa noite,

dia fresquinho por aqui, com a temperatura a oscilar entre os *1.0ºC* e os *11.2ºC*.
Neste momento registo *3.8ºC*


----------



## Minho (27 Jan 2010 às 21:17)

Regressamos aos dias com temperaturas extremos na casa do um digito apenas. A tónica dominante destes últimos dias tem sido o vento moderado com a sensação térmica baixa.

Hoje a temperatura está a cair a bom ritmo de tal modo que atingiu-se a mínima do dia às 21horas e com tendência a baixar. Neste momento registo 2.0ºC


----------



## lmviana (27 Jan 2010 às 22:02)

Boa noite pessoal

T.Max: 13.1º
T.Min: 2.5º

Actualmente:

Temp: 5.8º
Humidade: 40%


----------



## Veterano (27 Jan 2010 às 22:39)

Pelo Aviz sigo com 8,1º, tudo calmo.


----------



## Z13 (27 Jan 2010 às 22:44)

blood4 disse:


> aristrocata tenho uma pequena duvida xD
> nos precisamos sim da luz solar por causa da vitamina D
> mas com as roupas vestidas como a apanhamos?
> so na cara LOOOOOL



Os precursores de pré-vitamina D são activados pela radiação ultravioleta. Este comprimento de onda já atravessa com alguma dificuldade as roupas leves que usamos no verão, com as camadas de roupa que usamos no inverno... nem pensar!

Valha-nos o que apanhamos na face, pescoço e mãos... é melhor que nada!

Mas é fundamental durante os meses de verão andarmos parcialmente expostos à luz solar!

Nas regiões setentrionais é frequente levar as crianças a autenticos solarios com lampadas que emitem ultravioleta, e não é para ficarem morenos!!!


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Jan 2010 às 01:58)

Faz frio aqui. 5,6º e algum ventinho a "ajudar"...
Mas hoje não estamos sós.
Ou melhor: -hoje não somos só nós
a fazer companhia aos do costume.
Hoje , estamos todos no mesmo barco ,
todos em uníssono cardume, 
e até  do sul,   chegam  relatos de frios mais agrestes...
Oceano de Inverno ...


----------



## Veterano (28 Jan 2010 às 06:47)

Bom dia. Manhã com 6,2º, sem vento para já, poucas nuvens.


----------



## vinc7e (28 Jan 2010 às 21:16)

Boa noite,

extremos do dia
mínima *-1,8ºC*
máxima *11.0ºC*

neste momento *6.0ºC*


----------



## Veterano (28 Jan 2010 às 22:32)

Continua o céu limpo, vento fraco e 9,2º.


----------



## lmviana (28 Jan 2010 às 23:02)

Boas pessoal !!!

Temp.:4.1º
Humidade: 71%

Agora começa a correr alguma brisa...


----------



## Johnny (29 Jan 2010 às 00:58)

Eu n tenho nenhuma estação meteorológica, mas saí agr de casa e o termómetro do carro foi aos 0,5º... na zona de Ermesinde/Alfena!

Onde eu moro 2º...

N sei qual a validade destes valores, mas q são baixos, são (+- 10km do mar)!


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Jan 2010 às 02:54)

Por aqui, fresquinho de Inverno, (5,5º) .
Outra coisa não seria de esperar.
Se está céu limpo , sem vento,esta probabilidade é enorme.
Mas já aparecem uns altocúmulos a norte que o luar da noite ajuda a visionar...
Vêm aí muitas nuvens de noroeste/norte e alguns aguaceiros fracos são esperados a partir da tarde de amanhã.
Esporádicos . Escassos.
Mas como não é de chuva que agora estamos a precisar,
não fará mal, que depois de domingo volte o sol ,
depois da pouca precipitação até lá, expectada...


----------



## Trapalhadas (29 Jan 2010 às 05:51)

Está fresquinho sim, sigo com 2º e uma brisa leve ocasional. A húmidade subiu, ha geada a formar-se nos carros. O normal


----------



## Snifa (29 Jan 2010 às 08:45)

Bons dias, 

dia frio com céu encoberto e alguma chuva fraca neste momento mas ainda sem acumular..

Actual:

temp: 5.1 ºc ( mínima *3.9ºc*)

Vento NNE: 12Km/h

Humidade: 89 %

Pressão:1016.8 hpa


----------



## Trapalhadas (29 Jan 2010 às 13:15)

Que me dizem dos valores registados na Serra do Pilar?  Minima de 1º, humidade a 100% e precipitação cerca das 9h. perto desses valores.


----------



## João Soares (29 Jan 2010 às 16:24)

Boas Tardes!! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *3,6ºC*
Já acumulei 1mm 

Actualmente, céu muito nublado e *11,0ºC*


----------



## João Soares (30 Jan 2010 às 00:38)

_Extremos do dia 29.Janeiro.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *12,7ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *3,6ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *1 mm*

-------------------------------------

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Temperatura Actual: *8,0ºC*


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Jan 2010 às 03:05)

Boa noite.

Dia de algum chuvisco a 6ª feira, principalmente a manhã e início da tarde mas sem acumular. Tempo fresco. Vento fraco.

*Tmín: 0,0ºC
Tmáx: 11,0ºC*​
3h05m:
Céu pouco nublado e vento calmo.
*Tactual:* *1,0ºC*
*Ponto condensação: 1,0ºC
Hr: 97% *​


----------



## João Soares (30 Jan 2010 às 11:01)

Bom Dia!! 

A Temperatura Mínima registada foi de *6,6ºC*

Agora, está em fase de dissipação o resto do nevoeiro matinal que por cá apareceu.

Temperatura Actual: *10,3ºC*


----------



## João Soares (30 Jan 2010 às 14:34)

Boas Tardes!! 

Céu muito nublado!
Temp. Actual: *12,5ºC*


----------



## jose leça (30 Jan 2010 às 14:36)

Boas Tardes.

Mínima de 5,6ºC

Actual: 12,2ºC


----------



## Minho (31 Jan 2010 às 00:11)

Por Melgaço já choveu alguma coisa (1,8mm) desde as 21horas.
Extremos do dia 11.1ºC/5.0ºC


----------



## João Soares (31 Jan 2010 às 00:55)

_Extremos do dia 30.Janeiro.2010:_

Temperatura Máxima: *12,9ºC*
Temperatura Mínima: *6,6ºC*

Precipitação Acumulada: *0,0mm*

--------------

Céu nublado e vento fraco!
Temp. Actual: *10,0ºC*


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Jan 2010 às 05:36)

Por aqui, um aguaceiro que chegou a ser forte, mas terá durado menos que 1 minuto, às 2.30 e que acumulou 0,2 mm.
Daí para cá , este luar de lua ( quase) cheia que vai aparecendo,
ora tímido, ora encolhido,não aquecendo estes frescos 6,9º , felizmente sem vento.
E este faz que chove  mas não chove, ou chove quase nada,
vai embora hoje.
Antes o sol,  do que este " faz que faz"...


----------



## João Soares (31 Jan 2010 às 11:22)

Bons dias!! 

Mínima registada de *6,7ºC* e um acumulado até ao momento de *2 mm*.

Céu muito nublado, de vez em quando caem umas pingas, e temperatura nos *10,8ºC*.


----------



## João Soares (31 Jan 2010 às 12:31)

Cai um aguaceiro fraco!! 
Temperatura Actual: *11,3ºC*


----------



## migmor (31 Jan 2010 às 20:47)

Boa noite a todos.

Dia marcado por temperaturas baixas, algumas abertas e chuviscos.

Temp. actual = 4,6ºC
Humidade= 73%
Pressão= 1014Hpa
Percipitação= 1,7mm

*Percipitação total de Janeiro=239,8mm*


----------



## Snifa (31 Jan 2010 às 22:46)

Boas noites, 

dia caracterizado por céu por vezes nublado,aguaceiros fracos e esporádicos.

Actual:

temp: 7.8ºc ( mínima *7.0ºc*) ( máxima *12.3 ºc*)

Vento NNE: 5Km/h

Humidade:85%

Pressão:1016.5 hpa.

Precipitação acumulada desde 0 h: *2.5 mm*

Precipitação acumulada desde dia 1 Janeiro 2010: *210.0 mm*


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Fev 2010 às 00:33)

Boa noite.

Despeço-me de janeiro com tempo fresco e húmido. Céu limpo e alguma névoa instalada.

*Tactual: 1,4ºC
Hr: 97%
Ponto condensação: 1,0ºC
Vento calmo
Pressão: 1017 mb​*


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Fev 2010 às 07:38)

Bom dia

*Tactual: -1,4ºC
Hr: 98%
Ponto condensação: -2,0ºC
Vento calmo
Pressão: 1021 mb*


----------

